# Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2



## djoerni (27. Mai 2013)

Die erste Tour des Jahres ist seit gestern Abend Geschichte, und es wird allerhöchste Zeit, die zweite Tour zu planen!

Folgende Ideen schreibe ich einfach mal auf, und hoffe auf Feedback oder neue Ideen:

Es keimte gestern die Idee einer reinen Plattfischtour auf. 
Finde ich eine gute Sache, nur bekommen wir die Leute zusammen?

Da einige nicht ganz so zufrieden mit der Betreuung an Bord waren, wäre ein Ausweichen auf andere Kutter eine Idee. 
Wäre Wismar eine Alternative?

Zeitraum wäre wahrscheinlich der frühe Herbst (Ende September/Anfang Oktober) sinnvoll, damit alle die Zeit haben, dass geschehene zu verdauen, und Ihre Wunden zu lecken 

Termin: 29.09.2013
Schiff: MS Christa
Preis: 35,00 Euro pro Person
Abfahrt: 7.00 Uhr Hafen Wismar

Ich denke wir sollten uns um 6.00 Uhr in Wismar vor der Christa treffen.
Als Ziel könnt ihr die Lagerstrasse in Wismar in euer Navi eingeben.
Weitere Infos folgen kurzfristig.
Für die Bezahlung schicke ich euch eine PN. 

Teilnehmer:

1.yupii
2.yupii
3.yupii
4.Skizza 
5. oppa23
6. djoerni/Hütte
7. djoerni/Hütte2
8.thomas19
9.djoerni/alex
10.djoerni/Christian 
11.
12.jl82
13.yupii
14. olaf Koeppke
15. djoerni


----------



## thomas19 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wismar hat freundl. Crews zu bieten. Peter2 u. auch die Christa.
Aber mit Fisch ist das da jetzt nicht so gut, ich hoffe, dass es zum Hochsommer besser wird. Gefangen wird dort Dorsch u. Wittling, Plattfische fängt man besser von der Seebrücke in Boltenhagen o. wenn vom Kutter, dann bei Euch in SH. Den Käptain von der Peter könnte man vielleicht noch überreden, das er auf Hering fährt, nur Martin hat das nicht so gern. Sonst müßten wir vielleicht beim Saubermachen ein bischen helfen. Der Dorsch müßte jetzt vor Staberhuk Nähe BW-Turm sein u. bei den Windrädern nördl. davon.
könnte sein,dass er jetzt nach Norden zieht, ins kühle Wasser, die Dänemarkangler wirds freuen. Ansonsten fangen wohl die am besten auf´m Kutter die weit werfen können.
Petri
thomas19 #h#c


----------



## Franky D (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

ich schreib einfach mal was dazu hoffe eure erste ausfahrt war ein erfolg gibt doch bestimmt noch ein bericht ;-) ? ich konnte zeitlich ledier nich. 
wenn es wirklich eine reine plattfischtour werden soll wie wäre es dann hier mit ist zwar klein aber recht fein http://www.schollenbrandi.de/


----------



## thomas19 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Die Idee mit Schollenbrandy ist ok. Vielleicht sollte man die Tour auf 2 Schiffe aufteilen. 6 Mann können mit Brandy mitfahren. Und vielleicht 8-10 Leute fahren z.B. mit der Monika mit.


----------



## Franky D (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Die Idee mit Schollenbrandy ist ok. Vielleicht sollte man die Tour auf 2 Schiffe aufteilen. 6 Mann können mit Brandy mitfahren. Und vielleicht 8-10 Leute fahren z.B. mit der Monika mit.


 

wäre eine idee welche monika meinst du? aber nicht die in heiligenhafen oder?


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Franky D schrieb:


> wäre eine idee welche monika meinst du? aber nicht die in heiligenhafen oder?




Doch schon,aber nich datt Schiff.........................|supergri


ähem,diörn kleinbooten würde evtl. alternativ gehen?


----------



## djoerni (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Klar würde das alternativ gehen. Nur sind wir da wesentlich wetterabhängiger als mitm Kudder.


----------



## thomas19 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hui,
die Monika in HH hatte ich eigentlich in recht guter Erinnerung.
Bei der 1. Boardi-Tour 2012 fing der Sportsfreund neben mir, er kam aus Kaltenkirchen 6 stramme Dorsche, keiner unter 45cm. Mehr kann man bei einer Angeltour in deutschen Gewässern wirklich nicht erwarten. Er hatte eine recht lange Angelrute 3,30m u. konnte somit recht weit werfen.
Lief´s denn bei der 2. 2012er Tour deutlich schlechter, da war ich ja nicht dabei. Auf der Monika kann man, wenn man keinen Fisch fängt, wenigstens noch welchen essen(Matjesbrötchen).
Die 4 Schiffe, die in HH dort auf einem Haufen liegen, fangen meiner Erfahrung nach noch wesentlich schlechter. Die allerbesten Schiffe in der Gegend, laut Fangmeldungen, müßten die Schiffe auf Fehmarn sein Karoline, Südwind sowie Silverland u. Kehrheim.
Wieviel Fische wurden bei der jetzigen Boarditour ins gesamt auf der Blauort, mit wievielen Personen gefangen. Schätzung reicht!
Petri an alle
thomas19 :vik:


----------



## Franky D (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hui,
> die Monika in HH hatte ich eigentlich in recht guter Erinnerung.
> Bei der 1. Boardi-Tour 2012 fing der Sportsfreund neben mir, er kam aus Kaltenkirchen 6 stramme Dorsche, keiner unter 45cm. Mehr kann man bei einer Angeltour in deutschen Gewässern wirklich nicht erwarten. Er hatte eine recht lange Angelrute 3,30m u. konnte somit recht weit werfen.
> Lief´s denn bei der 2. 2012er Tour deutlich schlechter, da war ich ja nicht dabei. Auf der Monika kann man, wenn man keinen Fisch fängt, wenigstens noch welchen essen(Matjesbrötchen).
> ...


 
würde ich so untertsreichen mit HH und aber ergänzend hinzu zufügen das die zwei einzel liegenden Schiffe die nur Tagestouren machen wohl die besten Fangergebnisse abliefern ;-)

Karoline klingt auch net schlecht, wenn es denn zeitlich hinhaut wäre ich auch mal gerne wieder mit bei


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Also für mich steht bei diesen Touren der Fisch an 2.Stelle....
Wenn ihr jetzt aufteilen wollt, geht der Charme verloren....
Lausi; wenn Du mit nem kleinen raus willst, frag Rolf 
Also keine wahnwitzigen Experimente; wir sind Gruppentiere..


----------



## Franky D (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Also für mich steht bei diesen Touren der Fisch an 2.Stelle....
> Wenn ihr jetzt aufteilen wollt, geht der Charme verloren....
> Lausi; wenn Du mit nem kleinen raus willst, frag Rolf
> Also keine wahnwitzigen Experimente; wir sind Gruppentiere..





hust|bigeyes:q


----------



## Stulle (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

die platten tour währe in*te*r*es*sant aber ich binn bis september wohl ausgebuch:c


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Franky, erzähl...


----------



## thomas19 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ja, Norwegen, das wird auf Dauer wohl die Lösung sein.
Da braucht man sich kaum Gedanken machen, dass man genug fängt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Ja, Norwegen, das wird auf Dauer wohl die Lösung sein.
> Da braucht man sich kaum Gedanken machen, dass man genug fängt.


 
Na Thomas, so sicher wäre ich mir da nicht......... auch da oben gibt's den Fisch nicht ohne Suchen und Anstrengungen. Sicherlich ist in manchen Gebieten die Fischdichte höher, aber man bekommt nichts geschenkt.
Wir fahren jetzt am 20. Juni wieder nach Norge in ein Gebiet, welches man beim ersten Trip erstmal grob kennenlernt und jetzt weiterhin erkundet. (Ist aber auch nochmal 13 -14 Auto-Std nördlich von Trondheim ....... also nicht ganz so einfach |rolleyes)


----------



## thomas19 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ja, in Norge angeln, das ist schon ein ganz schön finanzieller Aufwand. Ich müßte mir dann wohl noch ne Angel mit Multirolle zulegen, schon jetzt gleicht mein Keller einem Second-Hand-Angelshop.
Um zum eigentl. Thema zurückzukommen, man plant also, die 2. Tour auf Kleinbooten durchzuführen. Man muß dann vorher nur die Nachteile einkalkulieren. Verstärkte Wetterabhängigkeit, keine Toillette an Bord usw. Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch das 6 Mann mit Brandy mitfahren u. nebenher noch ein paar Mietboote. Weil ne Angeltour mit nur 6 Mann, da bleiben zu viele Boardys aussen vor.
Ansonsten am bequemsten wärs mit der MS Monika von HH aus, wie wirs schon mal gemacht haben. Na ja denkt mal drüber nach. 
Petri
thomas19


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Wechsel von der Ost- zur Nordsee für die Kuttertour? Hätte doch auch seinen Reiz |kopfkrat

Gruß


----------



## thomas19 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hallo Dorsch_Freak!
eine Nordseetour wird hier schon organisiert.
Schau mal unter Makrelentour 2013 nach. Herr Hamster organisiert das Ganze. Wenn Du Dich beeilst, kannst Du Dich noch als Zweitplazierter in der Liste eintragen lassen. 
Petri
thomas19


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

|rolleyes





thomas19 schrieb:


> Ja, in Norge angeln, das ist schon ein ganz schön finanzieller Aufwand. Ich müßte mir dann wohl noch ne Angel mit Multirolle zulegen, schon jetzt gleicht mein Keller einem Second-Hand-Angelshop.
> Um zum eigentl. Thema zurückzukommen, man plant also, die 2. Tour auf Kleinbooten durchzuführen. Man muß dann vorher nur die Nachteile einkalkulieren. Verstärkte Wetterabhängigkeit, keine Toillette an Bord usw. Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch das 6 Mann mit Brandy mitfahren u. nebenher noch ein paar Mietboote. Weil ne Angeltour mit nur 6 Mann, da bleiben zu viele Boardys aussen vor.
> Ansonsten am bequemsten wärs mit der MS Monika von HH aus, wie wirs schon mal gemacht haben. Na ja denkt mal drüber nach.
> Petri
> thomas19


 
na ja keine Toilette....... in Norwegen geht man auch vorher "auf den Schacht"....sonst fährt man nicht raus. Ansonsten wird in einen "Becher" gepinkelt........ alles andere erfordert dann schon Akrobatik |rolleyes
Mit den Booten müssen wir sehen, was wir da zusammen bekommen. Mal schauen....... die Monika ist ein schöner Kutter und hat einen netten Kaptain u.s.w., aber immer wieder in der "fischfreien Zone" rumdümpeln macht auch keinen Spass. Denn wir hatten zwei Touren mit mässigem Erfolg, sicher lag auch mit an den Anglern, aber wenn kein Fisch da ist und man nicht versetzt, kannst du da Handstand an der Rehling machen...... 
Wie gesagt, alles lieb und nett u.s.w. u.s.w. aber mal ein paar gute Fische wäre schon was....... der da gefangene Fisch auf die Anzahl der Angler...... na ja. 
Es gibt ja noch mehr Möglichkeiten und Kutter......

Ist wie immer nur meine Meinung.......


----------



## Franky D (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

die idee mit brandy und einem zweit oder drittboot klingt doch sehr gut finde ich


----------



## djoerni (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

damit sind wir immernoch nicht auf einem Kutter Jungs!
Finde Reppis Einwand schon berechtigt. Ist ja ne Boardie Kuttertour und da gehts um Geselligkeit und Austausch. Eine Kleinboottour hat was, sollte man aber eventuell anders planen, und dann nicht so spät im Jahr mit ungewissem Wetter.


----------



## Kielerfreund (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Was haltet Ihr denn davon.

http://www.msnordland.de

Die haben sich aufs Naturköderangeln spezialisiert.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> damit sind wir immernoch nicht auf einem Kutter Jungs!
> Finde Reppis Einwand schon berechtigt. Ist ja ne Boardie Kuttertour und da gehts um Geselligkeit und Austausch. Eine Kleinboottour hat was, sollte man aber eventuell anders planen, und dann nicht so spät im Jahr mit ungewissem Wetter.


 
Jawohl grosser "Organisakenix" ...... (hast Recht Djoerni!) :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Kielerfreund schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr denn davon.
> 
> http://www.msnordland.de
> 
> ...


 
hm, das liesst sich richtig gut...... #c...


----------



## djoerni (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hört sich sehr gut an!


----------



## Ines (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Finde ich auch.


----------



## Onkel Kai (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin.
Das hört sich allerdings ziemlich gut an 
Also ich wäre sofort dabei 
Bin zwar absoluter Plattfischneuling, aber bei so vielen netten boardies an Board bekommt man ja sicher reichlich Tipps und Ratschläge


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Onkel Kai schrieb:


> Moin.
> Das hört sich allerdings ziemlich gut an
> Also ich wäre sofort dabei
> Bin zwar absoluter Plattfischneuling, aber bei so vielen netten boardies an Board bekommt man ja sicher reichlich Tipps und Ratschläge


 
Moin Moin, schön ein "neues Gesicht" dabei zuhaben.......natürlich helfen wir wo wir können, kein Ding. Schau dir unseren "Skizzza" an, am Anfang mussten wir immer rufen: *"Svenni, das dünne Ende der Rute nach vorn"* .... heute zieht er uns regelmässig ab... 
Sind aber auch selbst nicht alles "Profis" |rolleyes, aber ein verdammt gutes Team :m.


----------



## offense80 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Sieht gut aus und hört sich interessant an....aber, wo sind die Preise zu finden.

P.S. Unser TEAM ist wirklich das absolute Ultimum, besser geht nicht


----------



## lausi97 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> aber ein verdammt gutes Team :m.




FangenixUltraHardcoreTaskForceKutterEnterTeam!


Aber eins steht fest,das hat sich super entwickelt,gelle Hasi:q.
Sollte das mit der 2tages Geschichte was werden,komme ich nur mit,wenn ich zwischen dir,Uwe und Uwe aufer Besucherritze pennen darf.Kann mich so schwer zwischen euch dreien entscheiden:q:k:q:k:q.Oi der Micha fehlt ja auch noch|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.

Seit ihr noch am Absaufen?oder war bei euch nix?


----------



## Kielerfreund (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus und hört sich interessant an....aber, wo sind die Preise zu finden.
> 
> P.S. Unser TEAM ist wirklich das absolute Ultimum, besser geht nicht



Da kümmere ich mich mal so ganz vorsichtig drum.

Meine Vorstellung: Kompl.-Charter und dann Preis durch Teilnehmer. 

Ich telefoniere nachher mal mit Ulrike.

Ach ja, ist ein "Frauenboot" Soll heißen: sauber und mit Schmeichelton ( für Leute, die den rauhen Norden nicht so mögen :q:q)

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Reppi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



> aufer Besucherritze pennen darf


|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Aber nur wenn Du dein grünen Ganzkörperkondom anbehälst; nach Fisch dürfte der ja bei deinen Erfolgen nicht stinken..
Ne Plattfischtour auf nem großen Kutter und dann Tipps geben wollen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Also ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht; hat aber was, wenn ich da mit meiner 4m Brandungsrute rumstippe......|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Versprochen.................,bring noch Vasslie mit


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Kielerfreund schrieb:


> Ach ja, ist ein "Frauenboot" Soll heißen: sauber und mit Schmeichelton ( für Leute, die den rauhen Norden nicht so mögen :q:q)


 
Guten Morgen Kollege
kurz zur Info......... "rauher Ton" ist gar kein Ding, kann wohl jeder von uns mit umgehen........ nur persönliche Beleidigungen sollten nicht sein und muss man sich als zahlender Kunde bestimmt nicht gefallen lassen, oder?

(Kann sein, dass man sich bei euch im Norden so etwas gefallen lässt....#c Keine Ahnung, aber wir hier aus der Gegend sehen das anders, haben noch "Rückrat" und eine eigene Meinung.)


----------



## Kielerfreund (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Siehst du schon wieder auf das Norddeutsche reingefallen.#h

Uns hier oben ist der brummige Ton einiger Mitarbeiter von
Eggi bekannt und darauf achten wir gar nicht mehr. #d
Ich will angeln und mich nicht unterhalten und da die Blauort einer der wenigen empfelenswerten Kutter ist akzeptieren wir das.#c

Was Eggi angeht, ja der kann schon mal laut werden. Meißt zurecht. 
Wenn nicht, einfach ansprechen und er entschuldigt sich sogar. 

Das Problem bei Eggi ist, dass er erwartet, das seine Kunden wissen wo gegafft wird. 
Denn wenn er gaffen muß, soll es schnell gehen um den Fisch zu landen. 
Da will er nicht erst bitte bitte machen um an seinen Gaffplatz zu kommen.
Denn wenn der Fisch weg ist heißt es :

*Scheißkutter, die können noch nicht mal gaffen.*

Also seh es wie Du willst.

Ach ja, Rückrad haben auch wir. 
Nicht umsonst haben einige Kapitäne das Gebiet hier verlassen bzw. Ihre Kutter verkauft.

Sodele, und jetzt pack das Kriegsbeil weg und denke an eine schöne Plattentour.


Gruß
Carsten


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Kielerfreund schrieb:


> Siehst du schon wieder auf das Norddeutsche reingefallen.#h
> 
> Uns hier oben ist der brummige Ton einiger Mitarbeiter von
> Eggi bekannt und darauf achten wir gar nicht mehr. #d
> ...


 
Is nix mit "Kriegsbeil". ...... (aber nur wer dabei war, kann sich ein Urteil bilden|rolleyes)


----------



## Kielerfreund (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So habe eben mal telefoniert.

Kompl.-Charter des Kutters  1400,-- €

Ideal zum Angeln zwischen 30 und 40 Anglern.

Ich tendiere zu 30 Anglern.

Das wären dann 47,00 € pro Person.

Wenn Interesse besteht kümmere ich mich gerne darum, da ich hier ja nun wirklich vor Ort sitze.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Yupii (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

rauher Umgangston und Beleidigungen sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Hätte dieser Vogel mich so wie elbetaler beleidigt,wäre er sicherlich zurückgeschwommen oder es hätte richtig geklatscht (aber sicherlich kein Beifall meinerseits)


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> rauher Umgangston und Beleidigungen sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Hätte dieser Vogel mich so wie elbetaler beleidigt,wäre er sicherlich zurückgeschwommen oder es hätte richtig geklatscht (aber sicherlich kein Beifall meinerseits)


 

"Ruhig Brauner"....... wie gesagt, wer dabei war....kann urteilen, alles andere ist "Hörensagen"


----------



## Yupii (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Soll das Ganze jetzt ne Plattentour werden?
Dann bin ich aber raus. dat ist nicht mein Ding|uhoh:


----------



## Reppi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Uwe, Du Anderthalb-Mensch---; erst kommt ihr Landeier mit dem herzlichen Ton nicht klar, dann fehlen euch die Argumente und es bleibt nur die Gewalt...; diese Jugend von heute..:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Uwe, Du Anderthalb-Mensch---; erst kommt ihr Landeier mit dem herzlichen Ton nicht klar, dann fehlen euch die Argumente und es bleibt nur die Gewalt...; diese Jugend von heute..:q:q


 
Steck dir den Finger mal hin wo's dunkel ist (aber nicht in den Mund!!) und entspann dich......... immer diese "Dünenbewohner"|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Yupii (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Uwe, Du Anderthalb-Mensch---; erst kommt ihr Landeier mit dem herzlichen Ton nicht klar, dann fehlen euch die Argumente und es bleibt nur die Gewalt...; diese Jugend von heute..:q:q



Du Bratei:q
ich hätte dir doch mal den Rücken tätscheln sollen..


----------



## Reppi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

da kommen Pat und Patachon ja schnell aus dem Kreuz|supergri
Ich sage jetzt nichts mehr; mein herzlicher Ton ist nicht gewünscht...:c:c


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

........  

ich glaube generell sollte der "Organisakenix" mal 'ne Umfrage starten, wer auf so 'ne Plattentour mit will?! #c
Ich bin da noch am hadern, ob es für mich das Richtige ist #c |rolleyes.......
Aber mal sehen, wer alles dabei sein würde........ |rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hardern und Zaudern bringt es nicht; ohne euch geht ja gar nicht....#6


----------



## thomas19 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Kompl.-Charter des Kutters 1400,-- €

Ideal zum Angeln zwischen 30 und 40 Anglern.

Ich tendiere zu 30 Anglern.

Das wären dann 47,00 € pro Person.

Die Nordland macht einen guten Eindruck auf mich, laut Internetseite. Ich find die sind vom Preis aber etwas hoch. Die legendäre Einigkeit nimmt 1250,-€ für ne Vollcharter.
Außerdem fällt mir auf, Ihr wollt unbedingt auf Plattfisch, so ne Phase hatte ich auch mal, ich wollte alles angeln was zu angeln geht, Dorsch,Wittling, Hering, Makrele u. Plattfisch. Ein Jahr hatte ich es geschafft, alle der besagten Fischsorten in der TK-Truhe zu haben. Das war körperlich ganz schön anstrengend,
besonders die Büsum-Tour auf Makrele u. die Schlepperei der Plattfischangeln zur Seebrücke Boltenhagen u. zurück.
Heute lass ich es etwas ruhiger angehen.
Von der Anzahl der Teilnehmer schätze ich mal, es werden so 14-15 Leute.
Vielleicht sollte man abstimmen, ob man die "Nordland" nimmt o. evtl. einen anderen Kutter z.B. "Silverland" auf Fehmarn. Oder die "Ostpreußen1" in HH. Das letztgenannte Schiff wollten wir ja schon mal buchen, es ging bloß nicht, weil das Schiff auf Reparatur war. Vorweg, wenn die Tour auf Oktober fällt, der O. ist ein schwieriger Angelmonat, zumindest auf Dorsch. So hat es mir mal der ehemalige Bootsmann der "Eidum" gesagt.
Die Fische sind dann ziehmlich verstreut in der Ostsee.
Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Der D. ist dann meist bei 10-11m auf irgendw. Erhebungen(im Süßwasser sagen wir Barschberge dazu) weit draußen u. man weiß nicht ob man den Köder nur runterlässt o. ob man ihn besser weit auswirft.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## Yupii (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> da kommen Pat und Patachon ja schnell aus dem Kreuz|supergri
> Ich sage jetzt nichts mehr; mein herzlicher Ton ist nicht gewünscht...:c:c


ist ja schön, dass du überhaupt mal was sagst...:q:q:q:q


----------



## Onkel Kai (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Moin, schön ein "neues Gesicht" dabei zuhaben.......natürlich helfen wir wo wir können, kein Ding. Schau dir unseren "Skizzza" an, am Anfang mussten wir immer rufen: *"Svenni, das dünne Ende der Rute nach vorn"* .... heute zieht er uns regelmässig ab...
> Sind aber auch selbst nicht alles "Profis" |rolleyes, aber ein verdammt gutes Team :m.


Naja, angelanfänger bin ich ja nicht ^^
Bloß was die Platten angeht eben noch Jungfrau


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Onkel Kai schrieb:


> Naja, angelanfänger bin ich ja nicht ^^
> Bloß was die Platten angeht eben noch Jungfrau


 
Also doch ein Anfänger :q:q:q...... in dieser Truppe sind einige Erfahrene und "Andere"....... (ich gehöre zu den Anderen :q)
Aber wenn's soweit ist, vorher einfach fragen welches Tackle man für's Plattetnfischen brauch und gut. Natürlich wird dir auch auf dem Boot geholfen...... da brauchst du echt keine Bange haben #6 (wir ziehen zwar danach über dich her......... nein nein, war echt nur Spass :q:q:q:q)


----------



## Onkel Kai (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Also doch ein Anfänger :q:q:q...... in dieser Truppe sind einige Erfahrene und "Andere"....... (ich gehöre zu den Anderen :q)
> Aber wenn's soweit ist, vorher einfach fragen welches Tackle man für's Plattetnfischen brauch und gut. Natürlich wird dir auch auf dem Boot geholfen...... da brauchst du echt keine Bange haben #6 (wir ziehen zwar danach über dich her......... nein nein, war echt nur Spass :q:q:q:q)



Werd mich ja  vorher auch noch ein wenig schlau lesen hier 
Und dann ist ja eh noch das Anfängerglück auf meiner Seite :q


----------



## Onkel Kai (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Finde es übrigens mal echt klasse dass hier sowas organisiert wird!
Gibt's eigentlich schon sowas wie ne reservierungsliste?


----------



## Heiligenhafener (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin moin, Bin neu bei angelboard, bin über eurem Forum gestolpert bin leidenschaftlicher Meeresangeln und regelmäßig auf den Kuttern in Heiligenhafen unterwegs, ist ja für mich direkt vor der Haustür. Wenn ihr eine Plattfischtour machen wollte würde ich euch die Klaus-Peter in Heiligenhafen entfällen, hat schon öfters welche gemacht mit sehr guten erfolg. Die ostpreußen 1 ist auch ok, mein stammkutter aber eher die dorsch jäger da ist die mannschaft etwas unflexibel.


----------



## lausi97 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Onkel Kai schrieb:


> Finde es übrigens mal echt klasse dass hier sowas organisiert wird!
> Gibt's eigentlich schon sowas wie ne reservierungsliste?



Später,später Nu sei doch nich so ungeduldig du Maid of Orleans


----------



## Onkel Kai (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Später,später Nu sei doch nich so ungeduldig du Maid of Orleans



Hätte ja sein können 
Lieber einmal öfter fragen als in die Röhre zu schauen |supergri


----------



## elbetaler (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#h @Heiligenhafener, erstmal willkommen in dieser Runde, wirst schon sehen, was du davon hast.:q
Schön, wenn heutzutage noch jemand von "Stammkuttern" sprechen kann, wobei die Frequenz der eigenen Ausfahrten relativ zu sehen ist. Der eine Angler fährt zwei mal/Jahr mit dem selben, ein anderer zwei mal/Monat. 
..."Joaa, dat iss mei Stammkuddar!..."
Für was soll das ein Indiz sein? Das man es drauf hat oder irgendwie bevorteilt und privilegiert ist? Grundsätzlich gibt es auch unterhalb der Linie Flensburg-Kiel-Heiligenhafen-Lübeck-Wismar-Rostock... begnadete Meeresangler, da sind wir uns doch einig?:m
So dicht an der Quelle zu wohnen (Salzwasser) wäre für mich auch noch was in diesem Leben, zugegeben - da kommt schon bissel Neid auf. Aber eines wüsste ich: "Mein Stammkutter" wäre das eigene Boot! Und anstatt das Geld mit irgendwelchem Pranz zu verdatteln, wird der Lappen für die Strasse und das Wasser gemacht, gleich dann - wenn es vom Alter her passt. Vorrausgesetzt, da ist man schon angelinfiziert.
Übrigens habe ich es auch nicht sooo weit zur Küste, mit Trailer und Boot hinter´m Auto, so ne gute 1,5 Stunden. 

Einer Plattfischtour (Kutter, egal wie dieser heißt....) stehe ich skeptisch gegenüber, aber - bitte schön, jeder hat einen eigenen Geschmack und Kopp. Dafür favorisiere ich aber die Idee mit den Kleinbooten oder ein gemeinsames Brandungsangeln. Beides bietet viel Raum für Erholung, nette Gespräche (kann auch ruhig mal kontrovers zugehen|krach, kurzweiliges Angeln und nicht stundenlang irgendwo rumdümpeln, Anfang und Ende der Veranstaltung (relativ:q...) nach eigenem Befinden und Ermessen, bestmögliche Ausblendung aller Stressfaktoren, die Aufnahme von Nahrungsmitteln (fest/flüssig....:g|bigeyes#6) ohne Bevormundung, das Gefühl - "geil, hat sich echt gelohnt, unvergesslich und viel Leistung fürs Geld"... zu haben, die Natur geniessen zu können und

...Einfach nur einen erlebnisreichen und wünschenswert: erfolgreichen Angeltag/e oder WE mitgemacht zu haben, egal ob König oder Bettelmann.
|wavey:


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Franky D (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h @Heiligenhafener, erstmal willkommen in dieser Runde, wirst schon sehen, was du davon hast.:q
> Schön, wenn heutzutage noch jemand von "Stammkuttern" sprechen kann, wobei die Frequenz der eigenen Ausfahrten relativ zu sehen ist. Der eine Angler fährt zwei mal/Jahr mit dem selben, ein anderer zwei mal/Monat.
> ..."Joaa, dat iss mei Stammkuddar!..."
> Für was soll das ein Indiz sein? Das man es drauf hat oder irgendwie bevorteilt und privilegiert ist? Grundsätzlich gibt es auch unterhalb der Linie Flensburg-Kiel-Heiligenhafen-Lübeck-Wismar-Rostock... begnadete Meeresangler, da sind wir uns doch einig?:m
> ...


 
allerdings aber die weite anfahrt ist schon nicht ohne tagestripp fällt da aus...


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Franky D schrieb:


> allerdings aber die weite anfahrt ist schon nicht ohne tagestripp fällt da aus...


 
Moin, daher hatte ich einen 2-Tagestrip vorgeschlagen..... würde für den Aufwand (lange Anfahrt etc.) mehr Sinn machen......#c


----------



## Reppi (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Jungs; dann mal Butter bei die Fische, welche Richtung sollen wir denn nu planen ? Richtung WattwurmüberdieRellinghalter, oder Richtung Kleinboot ?
Das man euch auch immer an die Hand nehmen muss, da ihr sonst labernd nicht aus dem Quark kommt...#d#d:q
Mach doch mal jemand so ein Abstimmungsgedönse auf........


----------



## Heiligenhafener (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Vieles hast du recht. Glaube man kann einen Kutter als Stammkutter bezeichnen wenn mann jeden monat mit fährt. Das mit einem Boot ist eine schöne sache gebe ich zu ist aber auch eine Geld frage, Da man doch ein vernünftiges Boot haben möchte wo man auch nicht nur an die Küsten linie gebunden ist sondern auch mal Weiter raus fahren kann ohne sich sorgen machen zu müssen wegen eines wetters umschwungs etc. Sage nur Fahrine zwischen Fehmarn und Dänemark oder Neustädter Bucht Sagsa Bank. 
Gespäche kann man in der Brandung natürlich besser führen, und wenn man richtige plätze kennt kann man traumstunden im angeln erleben oder auch nur die kullise genissen. 
Gute Meeresangler gibt es in ganz deutschland. Ich  Persönlich bin auch fast nur am Meer unterwegs Süßwasser selten gibt mir nicht so viel, aber mit der Ostsee vor der Tür ist das auch ok finde ich. Sehe die Ostsee aus meinem Vorgarten immer mit der Inselfehmarn im hintergrund.


----------



## lausi97 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Heiligenhafener schrieb:


> Gute Meeresangler gibt es in ganz deutschland.



Ausser so in der Gegend um Celle.....


----------



## Yupii (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ausser so in der Gegend um Celle.....


Biste auch wieder aus deinem Loch herausgekrochen


----------



## Franky D (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, daher hatte ich einen 2-Tagestrip vorgeschlagen..... würde für den Aufwand (lange Anfahrt etc.) mehr Sinn machen......#c


 

ich glaub des wurde falsch verstanden mit tagestripp meinte ich eher morgens oder nachts mim auto los kuddern und danach wieder mim auto nach hause ;-)


----------



## thomas19 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hallo Leute,
ich würd sagen stimmt ab, mit welchem Kutter Ihr fahren wollt, 2 Schiffe sind im Gespräch. Die "Nordland" in Strande bei Kiel u. die "Klaus-Peter" in Heiligenh.. Wenn Ihr an einem Sonntag bucht, können die beiden Süddeutschen ja noch einen Tag länger buchen, sie brauchen eh eine Unterkunft.
Über die "Klaus-Peter" kann ich sagen, dass es ein sehr geräumiges Schiff ist, die Besatzung ist in Ordnung, ja ok , die Maschinenleist. des Schiffes könnte etwas höher sein. Aber das ist beim Plattenangeln wohl nicht so gravierend. Also ich wäre für HH, weil man dort bei B.Kölln frische Wattis kaufen kann u. weil in HH der Fahrpreis noch einigermaßen moderat ist.
In diesem Sinne 
Petri Heil u. immer ´n
strammes Seil #h


----------



## Franky D (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

die frage ist überhaupt was wollen wir wollen wir eine reine platten tour mit naturköder oder wollen wir einfach spaß haben und quatschen und gemütliches beisammenein denn dan werfe ich mal noch die karoline monika einigkeit ins rennen eine abstimmung fände ich auch sehr gut habn wir zumindest so des öfteren in der vergangenheit durchgezogen


----------



## Brutzlaff (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Bei dem Thema Plattenangeln werfe ich einfach nochmal die Forelle oder das Partnerschiff Wiking in den Raum! Die teilen das auch gerne auf, dass man bis Mittags zum Beispiel Wattis baden kann und am Nachmittag wird dann Dorsch gesucht!
Was nicht heisst, dass auf den Schiffen morgens nicht auch schon Dorsche gezogen werden! So könnte man das ganze dann vereinen!

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass der Fahrpreis mit 55€ etwas teurer als auf der Blauort ist, dafür wird man aber nicht so dreist beim Essen abgezogen, denn es ist Frühstück mit Kaffe, Mittag und meist sogar nachmittags noch nen Stück Kuchen mit drin!

www.ms-forelle.de/aktuelles.htm


----------



## thomas19 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hallo Franky D,
Die Vorschläge mit der Karoline u. der Monika find ich persönl. auch gut. Bei der Einigkeit muß ich sagen, daß man auf diesem Schiff am WE ganz schwer Plätze bekommt. Während andere Schiffe mit 12-15 Leuten rausfahren müssen, sind auf der E. locker 30 Leute u. mehr drauf! Ach so, wenn auf der Karoline bucht, sollte man am Abend vorher anrufen, dass am nächsten Tag nicht noch Vollcharter ist. Denn die Karoline u. die Südwind sind regelrechte "Sachsenkutter", die oft verchartert werden. Mir ist es auch mal so gegangen. Ich mußte dann auf die Silverland ausweichen. Hab dort aber gut gefangen. Siehe auf "Was wird auf ... gefangen Seite 213.
Petri thomas19


----------



## thomas19 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hallo Brutzlaff,
Deinen Vorschlag mit der "Forelle" ist ok, aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass einige hier im Board dieses Schiff nicht mögen, weil es im Febr./März auf "schwangere" Dorsche angeln soll. 
Petri
thomas19


----------



## Reppi (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

das stimmt leider; einige kriegen hier leider Pusteln, wenn man nur das Wort Heikendorf in den Mund nimmt....
Also mir ist es eigentlich egal...|rolleyes

Wer will Mittwoch mit nach Nord-Norge ? Habe einen Platz frei.......|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Brutzlaff,
> Deinen Vorschlag mit der "Forelle" ist ok, aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass einige hier im Board dieses Schiff nicht mögen, weil es im Febr./März auf "schwangere" Dorsche angeln soll.
> Petri
> thomas19


 
so isses........|gr:


----------



## offense80 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So einen Kutter würde ich finanziell auch nicht unbedingt unterstützen wollen #d


----------



## marv3108 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Der neue Eigner fährt nicht auf Laichdorsche. Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> So einen Kutter würde ich finanziell auch nicht unbedingt unterstützen wollen #d


 
wenn es denn noch so wäre....... läuft ja "Gott sei Dank" nicht mehr unter dem "genannten Kapitän" |rolleyes.... von daher sollte der Kutter natürlich mit in die "Auswahl" einbezogen werden 

Sicherlich habe einige Kollegen (ich am letzten WE auch)auf einige Kuttern schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, was Umgamgston oder die Fänge betrifft......... aber wir sollten schon objektiv bleiben und keine "Hexenjagd" veranstalten......... 

Marv, da hast du Recht........und du hast nichts "verpasst"


----------



## offense80 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Nee Hexenjagt ist kaka, das wolln ma nich. Und es wurde sich ja auch richtig nett um die seekranke gekümmert von Seiten der Besatzung muss ich fairerweise ja mal sagen. 
Das ich so wenig gefangen habe lag wohl daran, das ich auf meiner Seite links neben mir noch sech weitere Angler hatte, von denen 5 das Wort "Angeln" erst morgens auf der Fahrt nach Laboe gelernt haben mussten. Sie hatten alle samt zwar mehr Fänge wie ich, aber die meisten bestanden aus mindestens 4 Pilkern der Nachbarn....selbst von der anderen Seite wurde ein Pilker mit gefangen #q

Yesss nu hab ich die Schuldigen ausfindig gemacht. (Und ich brauchte auch nicht den schweren Pokal nach Hause schleppen) |supergri


----------



## Brutzlaff (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Brutzlaff,
> Deinen Vorschlag mit der "Forelle" ist ok, aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass einige hier im Board dieses Schiff nicht mögen, weil es im Febr./März auf "schwangere" Dorsche angeln soll.
> Petri
> thomas19



Das ist zum Glück nicht mehr richtig, denn die Forelle hatte einen Besitzerwechsel! Ich weiss, dass dieser Ruf leider immer noch dem Kutter anhaftet! Doch der Herr Mielitz, der gezielt auf Laichdorsch fährt, fährt inzwischen auf der Jan Cux.
Der Käptn auf der Forelle ist inzwischen Bernd Klement! Und die fahren im Frühjahr lieber auf Platten, so dass jeder was fängt und dadurch an Bord auch immer eine sehr gute Stimmung herrscht! Inzwischen ist auf der Forelle und der Wiking auch ne fette Soundanlage, falls wir nach der Siegerehrung noch richtig feiern wollen! 
Also ich lege meine Hand für die Forelle/ wiking ins Feuer!
Vor allem nach der letzten Fahrt mit der Blauort....


----------



## thomas19 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hallo Leute,
von mir aus können wir die Forelle buchen, die bieten immerhin ne 10 h-Fahrt. Ne übernachtung kann man dort hoffentl. mit buchen, weil ich komm von Lübstorf ca. 160km entfernt.
Die Kieler Förde hat was, ich hab da mal auswärts gearbeitet. Nach Feierabend sind wir da baden gegangen.
Mal sehen, was der Organisator der Tour hier, dazu meint.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## Franky D (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

wieso nicht mal probieren wenn neu ;-) ich wäre aber mal für ne abstimmung und ein datum wann solls denn überhaupt losgehen? anlage klingt gut brauchen wir nur noch ein dj oder so


----------



## lausi97 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



			
				thomas19;3905306) Ne übernachtung kann man dort hoffentl. mit buchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du mimose,wir fahren 500km, eine Tour.
> 
> @offense:das eigene unvermögen auf andere abwälzen,geht garnich|abgelehn|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: kannste machen, wenn de Celler Kollektion neben dir steht, dann glaubt man dir auch.:q:q:q
> 
> ...


----------



## offense80 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Lausi du altes Räuchermännchen.....

WER hat hier den dritten Platz gemacht????? Naaaaaa......sach ma büdde WEEEEER?


----------



## thomas19 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hallo Lausi,
ja die Sache is die, ich hab den Schweriner Außensee vor der Haustür u. bis nach Wismar zu den Angelkuttern sind es auch keine 30km. Ich hätte ja einfach behaupten können, auf den Wismarer Kuttern wird z.Z. gut gefangen, dann hätte ich zur Boardytour nur einen kurzen Anfahrtsweg u. würde haufenweise €´s dadurch sparen. Aber ich will ja kein Schwein sein. Aber mal Spaß bei Seite. Wenn Du so weit hochfahren mußt, nimmst Du doch auch mit Übernachtung vorher, is doch viel bequemer u. stressfreier. Wenn ich von hier nach Kiel losfahre, brauch ich bestimmt 2h. Halbe Stunde vorher dasein u. Abfahrt ist 7:00h.
Da müßte ich ja total zeitig aufstehen.
Petri thomas19


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Lausi,
> ja die Sache is die, ich hab den Schweriner Außensee vor der Haustür u. bis nach Wismar zu den Angelkuttern sind es auch keine 30km. Ich hätte ja einfach behaupten können, auf den Wismarer Kuttern wird z.Z. gut gefangen, dann hätte ich zur Boardytour nur einen kurzen Anfahrtsweg u. würde haufenweise €´s dadurch sparen. Aber ich will ja kein Schwein sein. Aber mal Spaß bei Seite. Wenn Du so weit hochfahren mußt, nimmst Du doch auch mit Übernachtung vorher, is doch viel bequemer u. stressfreier. Wenn ich von hier nach Kiel losfahre, brauch ich bestimmt 2h. Halbe Stunde vorher dasein u. Abfahrt ist 7:00h.
> Da müßte ich ja total zeitig aufstehen.
> Petri thomas19


 
Also lieber Thomas....echt.... wir leiden alle mit dir |uhoh: ()

Und glaubst du wirklich, wir hätten uns bezueglich Fangergebnisse auf den "Wismarer Kutter" einzig und allein auf deine Meinung verlassen? Und kein anderer hätte mal geluschert bezueglich der momentanen Fänge?? ;+

(weisst du wann wir (wenn wir in HH oder Kiel mitfahren wollen) aufstehen müssen??? |bigeyes
Also..... wenn du mitfahren möchtest, solltest du schon mal ein "Opfer" bringen und zeitig aufstehen........(ansonsten - Jerusalem-Klagemauer-Ausheueln )


----------



## thomas19 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Flaps_Full fährt heute mit der "Christa" raus. Ich kann Ihn ja mal fragen, was er gefangen hat. Sonst bin ich meist der Einzige, der von den Wismarer Kuttern meldet. Bei großen Entfernungen, vorher ne Übernachtung zu nehmen, halte ich deswegen für sinnvoll, man kann sich meist am Abend vorher eine Platzhalterrute anbringen, wo man zum Angeln stehen will, man kann abends noch mal schön in die nächstgelegene Hafenkneipe gehen u. man muß nicht fürchten, daß man auf der Fahrt zum Kutter vielleicht noch einen Wildwechselunfall hat, der die geplante Tour verhindern kann.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## lausi97 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Flaps_Full fährt heute mit der "Christa" raus. Ich kann Ihn ja mal fragen, was er gefangen hat. Sonst bin ich meist der Einzige, der von den Wismarer Kuttern meldet. Bei großen Entfernungen, vorher ne Übernachtung zu nehmen, halte ich deswegen für sinnvoll, man kann sich meist am Abend vorher eine Platzhalterrute anbringen, wo man zum Angeln stehen will, man kann abends noch mal schön in die nächstgelegene Hafenkneipe gehen u. man muß nicht fürchten, daß man auf der Fahrt zum Kutter vielleicht noch einen Wildwechselunfall hat, der die geplante Tour verhindern kann.
> Petri
> thomas19



Du, wenn ich heute Nacht mit mein Weibchen schmutzige Sachen mach, kann auch nen Unfall passieren,lass ich es deswegen?Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin nie nich:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Du, wenn ich heute Nacht mit mein Weibchen schmutzige Sachen mach, kann auch nen Unfall passieren,lass ich es deswegen?Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin nie nich:vik:


 
....... schreib weiter .......

(hab gerade dein Päckchen gepackt, geht Montag raus. )


----------



## Salora (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Bin mehr durch Zufall auf diesen Tröt gestoßen und evtl. ist die Prof. aus Travemünde ja etwas für euch, allerdings nur für kleinere Gruppen bis max. 14/15 Personen. Es ist ein Vereinsschiff und gegen eine Spende lässt sich da sicherlich was organisieren. 

An Bord ist Selbstverpflegung angesagt und die Kosten belaufen sich bei 8 Std. Ausfahrt auf 250 €, jede weitere Std ~ 15 €. Ines war schon öfter mit uns raus. Günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es auch im Vereinsheim.

Vereins HP

So schaut das bei uns Lübeckern aus

Skipper wird vom Verein gestellt und Zielfisch usw. bleibt euren Wünschen überlassen.


----------



## mathei (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

na das ist doch mal was


----------



## offense80 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Bei 15 Leuten nur 16 Euro pro Person??? Das klingt ja unglaublich :l
Und das Schiff sieht doch auch nicht schlecht aus.....oder ist es ein Boot? Ich finde das ne interessante Variante


----------



## Onkel Kai (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hört sich in der Tat sehr gut an.
Und der Preis dürfte unschlagbar sein.
Wobei es ja auf  ein paar Teuros mehr oder weniger nicht ankommt. Finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## offense80 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Das stimmt, aber wenn man bedenkt das wir auf der letzten Tour 42 Euro bezahlt haben ( was ja leider fast überall so ist ) ist es echt ne Alternative. Zumal man wirklich "unter sich" wäre, also fast schon ne private Boardie Tour. Und man kann sich vorher absprechen worauf es gehen soll, oder sich den Umständen anpassen


----------



## lausi97 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... schreib weiter .......
> 
> (hab gerade dein Päckchen gepackt, geht Montag raus. )



Freu,hechel,freu is ja gut kleines lausi gibt ja bald leckerli(in der 3Person geschriebenen).


Dieser Vereinskutter is ja der Oberburner......,Iiiiiiines gib mal laut büdde


----------



## Onkel Kai (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber wenn man bedenkt das wir auf der letzten Tour 42 Euro bezahlt haben ( was ja leider fast überall so ist ) ist es echt ne Alternative. Zumal man wirklich "unter sich" wäre, also fast schon ne private Boardie Tour. Und man kann sich vorher absprechen worauf es gehen soll, oder sich den Umständen anpassen



Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht.
Flexibler wären wir da wahrscheinlich allemal


----------



## thomas19 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wenn wir damit fahren, sollten wir gleich wenigsten eine Überstunde buchen, denn bei einer 9h-Tour geht es nicht so hektisch zu, wie bei einer 8h-Tour. Interssante Angelstellen in der Lüb. Bucht SH-Seite sind der Walkyriengrund, der Pelzerhaken u. der "Kleine" Berg vor Grömitz. Das weiß ich noch aus "Eidum"-Zeiten.
Petri thomas19


----------



## Onkel Kai (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Wenn wir damit fahren, sollten wir gleich wenigsten eine Überstunde buchen, denn bei einer 9h-Tour geht es nicht so hektisch zu, wie bei einer 8h-Tour. Interssante Angelstellen in der Lüb. Bucht SH-Seite sind der Walkyriengrund, der Pelzerhaken u. der "Kleine" Berg vor Grömitz. Das weiß ich noch aus "Eidum"-Zeiten.
> Petri thomas19



Bei dem traumhaften Preis nur eine Überstunde? :q


----------



## Franky D (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Salora schrieb:


> Bin mehr durch Zufall auf diesen Tröt gestoßen und evtl. ist die Prof. aus Travemünde ja etwas für euch, allerdings nur für kleinere Gruppen bis max. 14/15 Personen. Es ist ein Vereinsschiff und gegen eine Spende lässt sich da sicherlich was organisieren.
> 
> An Bord ist Selbstverpflegung angesagt und die Kosten belaufen sich bei 8 Std. Ausfahrt auf 250 €, jede weitere Std ~ 15 €. Ines war schon öfter mit uns raus. Günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es auch im Vereinsheim.
> 
> ...


 
das klingt mehr als verlockend lübecker bucht ist ein sehr gutes revier und die anfahrtszeiten sind nicht so lang thomas hat schon ein paar gute stellen genannt da geht aber noch mehr ;-) ich leg mich jetzt erstmal schlafen seid 16std keller am auspumpen das langt erstmal


----------



## Skizzza (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Moin,
finde nun auch endlich mal wieder Zeit mich zu melden.

Zur Generellen Natur der Fahrt:
Da es ja eine Boardi-Kutter-Tour sein soll, finde ich schon, dass es auch mit einem Kutter auf Dorsch gehen sollte. Eine Platten-Tour oder die super Idee mit den Kleinbooten könnten ja diejenigen, die Lust drauf haben, "nebenher" in extra Trööts planen. 

Die Prof. Oeftering klingt sehr sehr interessant und wäre für unsere Zwecke ja quasi unschlagbar. Allerdings waren wir auch schon bei der letzten Tour fast 20 Mann und nun lese ich (was mich aber auch sehr freut!!!) auch schon von einigen "neuen" Leuten, die Interesse haben.


----------



## Ines (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So, wieder im Lande.|wavey:

Ja, die Prof. Oeftering ist ein netter kleiner Kutter mit einem netten Skipper.#6

14 Leute an Bord halte ich allerdings für die absolute Obergrenze.|kopfkrat

Mich interessiert, ob es sich lohnen würde, damit eine Plattfischtour zu unternehmen - _Uwe-Salora_: habt ihr damit eigentlich schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Und mich interessiert, ob die Kutterboardies sich überhaupt auf eine Plattfischtour einlassen oder doch nur auf Dorsch wollen. Das liest sich hier ja sehr gemischt.

Wenn die Interessenten an einer Dorschtour für die Prof. zuviele sind, ist es dann vielleicht auch möglich, eine Plattfischtruppe für den Kleinkutter zusammenzukriegen und die große Dorschtour auf einem anderen Kutter zu machen?

Und ist die Blauort wirklich so dermaßen unten durch, dass sie überhaupt nicht mehr in Frage kommt?

Fragen über Fragen...|bla:


----------



## Onkel Kai (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Naja, der ursprüngliche Gedanke war ja ne Plattentour...
Würde mich persönlich auch sehr reizen, weil ich Plattfisch-mäßig noch Jungfrau bin :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Ines schrieb:


> So, wieder im Lande.|wavey:
> 
> Ja, die Prof. Oeftering ist ein netter kleiner Kutter mit einem netten Skipper.#6
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ines,
im Moment sieht es wirklich "gemischt" aus, was Platten- oder Dorschtour angeht. Evtl. sollte man erstmal abstimmen #c, finde ich schon extrem wichtig, weil dann kann man auch über das Boot / den Kutter nachdenken.....#c
Was die Blauort angeht, so haben ja "nur" Einige schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht........ natürlich sollte der Kutter weiterhin zur Auswahl stehen.|rolleyes
Mal schauen, was die Truppe möchte........#c|bla:


----------



## offense80 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich bin für Plattdorsch angeln |supergri


----------



## Onkel Kai (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Plattdorsch angeln |supergri



Ich bin dabei |supergri
Der perfekte Kompromiss |supergri


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Moin in die Runde hier!!
Da ihr für Eure nächste Tour noch auf Ideenfindung seit, werfe ich doch einfach mal ne 24Std. Tour auf der Seho in den Raum. Ich persönlich war zwar noch nicht auf so einer Tour dabei, aber man hört eigentlich nur gutes darüber. Und wenn hier genug Leute zusammen kommen, könnte man die Seho auch komplett voll machen. Dann wärt Ihr(Wir) unter Euch (Uns).
Auch nen Platten/ Dorsch Mix sollte man auf so einer Tour gut hinbekommen. Preislich liegt der Spass mit 85€ noch im Rahmen wie ich finde...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ach so.. vergessen... Da die Tour von 18-18Uhr geht, sollte auch das "gemütliche beisammen sein" nicht zu kurz kommen...


----------



## Onkel Kai (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin in die Runde hier!!
> Da ihr für Eure nächste Tour noch auf Ideenfindung seit, werfe ich doch einfach mal ne 24Std. Tour auf der Seho in den Raum. Ich persönlich war zwar noch nicht auf so einer Tour dabei, aber man hört eigentlich nur gutes darüber. Und wenn hier genug Leute zusammen kommen, könnte man die Seho auch komplett voll machen. Dann wärt Ihr(Wir) unter Euch (Uns).
> Auch nen Platten/ Dorsch Mix sollte man auf so einer Tour gut hinbekommen. Preislich liegt der Spass mit 85€ noch im Rahmen wie ich finde...



Moin.
Sehr interessanter Vorschlag.
Solch eine 24h Ausfahrt hört sich sehr reizvoll an.
Und wenn wir Dorsch und Plattfisch unter einem Hut bekommen könnten... Umso besser...
Was sagen die anderen dazu?


----------



## Franky D (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

da würde sich sicherlich einges machen lassen denke auch das man da mit mirko etwas arrangieren könnten wenn wir den kutter komplett voll machen würden


----------



## Onkel Kai (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Welcher Kutter wäre das denn?
Und wieviel Mann passen drauf?


----------



## Reppi (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Da ich ja leider Mittwoch nach Norge muss, gebe ich hier im Moment nur unregelmässig meinen Senf dazu 
Sollte es also die nächste Zeit zur Abstimmung oder ähnlichem kommen, gebe ich meine öffentliche Bestallung an Rolf ab
Du darfst also entscheiden, auf welchem Seelenfänger ich lande !
Also Du hast 2 Stimmen; mach was raus !


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Da ich ja leider Mittwoch nach Norge muss, gebe ich hier im Moment nur unregelmässig meinen Senf dazu
> Sollte es also die nächste Zeit zur Abstimmung oder ähnlichem kommen, gebe ich meine öffentliche Bestallung an Rolf ab
> Du darfst also entscheiden, auf welchem Seelenfänger ich lande !
> Also Du hast 2 Stimmen; mach was raus !


 
Na toll...... du *MUSST* also nach Norge (#6), das Leben straft dich schon hart........
Ich soll also für uns beide entscheiden..... (na dann lann ich mir ja nacher was anhören, wenn djoerni dich (uns) wieder abzieht |uhoh: (#6)

Wünsche dir aber dickes Petri da oben.......  (ich *MUSS* ja auch bald da oben hoch.#6)


----------



## djoerni (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

hat sich ja einiges getan in meiner Abwesenheit. Ich werde gleich mal eine Abstimmung machen. 
Danach entscheiden wir wie wir weiter vorgehen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Onkel Kai schrieb:


> Welcher Kutter wäre das denn?
> Und wieviel Mann passen drauf?


 Das ist er... www.ms-seho.de


----------



## Frank the Tank (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> hat sich ja einiges getan in meiner Abwesenheit. Ich werde gleich mal eine Abstimmung machen.
> Danach entscheiden wir wie wir weiter vorgehen.



|good:


----------



## Yupii (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich kenne Mirko auch gut, bin schon öfters mehrere Tage und bei 24 H-Touren dabeigewesen, aber was er sich bei unserer letzten 24-Stunden-Tour geleistet hat....#d#d, da ist mir mein Geld zu schade, da kann ich genauso mit nem Kleinboot vor Dahme rumdümpeln. Übrigens war Klein-djoerni auch dabei.


----------



## offense80 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hmmm, das klingt ja nicht so schön.....laß uns an deinen Erlebnissen teilhaben du holder Fischersmann |supergri


----------



## Yupii (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

geankert vor der Dahmer Seebrücke = 00 Fische in der ganzen Nacht auf dem Schiff#d#d, tagsüber zwischen Dahme und Großenbrode in Sichtweite der Küste geangelt = sehr wenig Fisch auf dem gesamten Schiff gefangen. Ich kenn das auch ganz anders auf der SEHO.


----------



## Onkel Kai (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Das ist er... www.ms-seho.de



Google hat mir gestern schon weiter geholfen 
Trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## djoerni (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich kenne Mirko auch gut, bin schon öfters mehrere Tage und bei 24 H-Touren dabeigewesen, aber was er sich bei unserer letzten 24-Stunden-Tour geleistet hat....#d#d, da ist mir mein Geld zu schade, da kann ich genauso mit nem Kleinboot vor Dahme rumdümpeln. Übrigens war Klein-djoerni auch dabei.


 
das war die hinterletzte Verarschung!!!|krach:


----------



## lausi97 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Bevor hier einige uns nich kennende Mitleser denken wir hätten se nicht alle auf`m Christbaum,

nööööööööööööööööööööööö ham wa nich|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bevor hier einige uns nich kennende Mitleser denken wir hätten se nicht alle auf`m Christbaum,
> 
> nööööööööööööööööööööööö ham wa nich|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 

na ja...........|rolleyes


----------



## thomas19 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> ...
> Über die "Klaus-Peter" kann ich sagen, dass es ein sehr geräumiges Schiff ist, die Besatzung ist in Ordnung, ja ok , die Maschinenleist. des Schiffes könnte etwas höher sein. Aber das ist beim Plattenangeln wohl nicht so gravierend. Also ich wäre für HH, weil man dort bei B.Kölln frische Wattis kaufen kann u. weil in HH der Fahrpreis noch einigermaßen moderat ist.
> In diesem Sinne
> Petri Heil u. immer ´n
> strammes Seil #h



Ich hab heut erfahren, dass man auf der Klaus-Peter nicht mehr runter in den Aufentaltsraum gehen darf als Angler.
Da hat wohl dort, bestimmt einer geraucht, ohne Aschenbecher.


----------



## elbetaler (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#h Mag sein, die Frage ist,
WAS derjenige geraucht hat.

Gibt's auch mal was schönes/geiles/aufmunterndes/optimistisches/fischiges/freundliches zu berichten?
Manno, ich will, dass es aufhört! Und endlich wieder schön wird!  (...rufe morgen gleich mal meinen Therapeuten an, brauche was "Besseres"...)

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

...auch festgetackert im Kopfbereich #h


----------



## lausi97 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Isch kenn einen der hatte heut Weihnachten,Geburtstag,Pfingsten und Ostern an einem tag.

Oh großer Rolf ich danke dir


----------



## Yupii (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Isch kenn einen der hatte heut Weihnachten,Geburtstag,Pfingsten und Ostern an einem tag.
> 
> Oh großer Rolf ich danke dir



Schleimer, Schleimer


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Isch kenn einen der hatte heut Weihnachten,Geburtstag,Pfingsten und Ostern an einem tag.
> 
> Oh großer Rolf ich danke dir


 
Viel Spass und dickes Petri!!


----------



## Yupii (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

@ Reppi
viel Spaß da oben und dicke Fische#a#a

#h#h#h


----------



## mathei (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h Mag sein, die Frage ist,
> WAS derjenige geraucht hat.
> 
> Gibt's auch mal was schönes/geiles/aufmunterndes/optimistisches/fischiges/freundliches zu berichten?
> ...


 
warte noch auf deinen anruf, damit ich dich wieder runter holen kann. bewahre so lange bitte ruhe.
gruß onkel doctor.
im januar sahst du noch glücklich aus.


----------



## elbetaler (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#h Danke Matze, mir geht's gleich viel besser! Unglaublich, das war Anfang Januar dieses Jahr|bigeyes|rolleyes#6.
Den Tag hats gut an den Ruten geballert und es kamen ja noch bessere raus (...keine LD !). Nebel war allerdings grenzwärtig, aber mit der magnetischen Wünschelrute ging ja alles bestens.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## mathei (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h  Nebel war allerdings grenzwärtig, aber mit der magnetischen Wünschelrute ging ja alles bestens.
> 
> Schöne Grüsse.


 
du hast ja jetzt kompass. doctor hat geschaut, gesehen und gehandelt.


----------



## djoerni (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin!

Bin Jobmäßig im Moment ewtas heftig eingespannt. Melde mnich Montag wieder.


----------



## Yupii (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin Jobmäßig im Moment ewtas heftig eingespannt. Melde mnich Montag wieder.


  ja, nee, is klar
Seit wann nennst du angeln arbeiten#c#c#d


----------



## Reppi (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

gruß aus Norge, Jungs !
Team Hoffnungslos hat zugeschlagen...1.Tag Kveite 160; 56 Kilo
Weitermachen !!


----------



## Onkel Kai (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> gruß aus Norge, Jungs !
> Team Hoffnungslos hat zugeschlagen...1.Tag Kveite 160; 56 Kilo
> Weitermachen !!



Wow, gleich am ersten Tag Heilbutt von 56kg...
Das nenne ich mal nen perfekten Start


----------



## lausi97 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> gruß aus Norge, Jungs !
> Team Hoffnungslos hat zugeschlagen...1.Tag Kveite 160; 56 Kilo
> Weitermachen !!




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalter,mega fettes Petri,du Sack|supergri!


----------



## offense80 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Von mir auch dickes Petri.....

lass knacken die Rute, der Weltrekord wird ja wohl zu packen sein von dir oder nicht?


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Reppi, dickes Petri!!!!#h

Geht ja bei uns auch bald los.........:z


----------



## Ines (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich schick auch mal ein Petri ins Land der Dickfische! #h


----------



## Yupii (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Digges Petri #6#6#6


----------



## Reppi (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Waren gestern mal offshore.........
Holly Molly, dagegen ist die Ostsee ne Badewanne|bigeyes|bigeyes
Aber gut Fisch|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Waren gestern mal offshore.........
> Holly Molly, dagegen ist die Ostsee ne Badewanne|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Aber gut Fisch|supergri|supergri


 
.... "geniess" das, geht schneller vorbei als man denkt|rolleyes.....
Yupii steht wohl auch schon in den Startlöchern? ! #h Auch dir dickes Petri !!! 
Bei uns geht's nächste Woche Mittwoch los  :z


----------



## djoerni (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> gruß aus Norge, Jungs !
> Team Hoffnungslos hat zugeschlagen...1.Tag Kveite 160; 56 Kilo
> Weitermachen !!


 
Respekt! DIckes Petri nach Norge! So soll das doch sein!
Hammergeil!!! 
Nur ist die Steigerungschance recht gering!
Haddu Foddos???


----------



## Reppi (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

als Vorfreude...


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> als Vorfreude...


 
Reppi,
bist du das auf dem zweiten Bild???  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes  (:q)


----------



## lausi97 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Reppi,
> bist du das auf dem zweiten Bild???  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes  (:q)



zwei dicke,ääääh doofe ,ein gedanke.......

bey se weg,
wünsche dir und Onkel Oppi,ah verdammt dem Yupii einen ganz entspannten Urlaub und kommt mir ja gesund und heil wieder,mit wem sollte ich den sonst rumfortzeln#c#c


Uwäääääääääääääääääääääääääääää(Reppi),gib dem Luder puder:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> zwei dicke,ääääh doofe ,ein gedanke.......
> 
> bey se weg,
> wünsche dir und Onkel Oppi,ah verdammt dem Yupii einen ganz entspannten Urlaub und kommt mir ja gesund und heil wieder,mit wem sollte ich den sonst rumfortzeln#c#c
> ...


 
Lausi, vielen Dank.......

der Yupii hat das "volle Familienprogramm" mit allem drum und dran........|kopfkrat#h

Na ja, ich muss ganze 10 Angeltage vor Ort voll durchangeln........ (yyyyyeeeeeeeeessssssss!!!!!!) :z:z:z:z


----------



## lausi97 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Na ja, ich muss ganze 10 Angeltage vor Ort voll durchangeln........ (yyyyyeeeeeeeeessssssss!!!!!!) :z:z:z:z




Och du armes tucktuck|supergri


----------



## Yupii (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Yupii steht wohl auch schon in den Startlöchern? ! #h Auch dir dickes Petri !!!


  ich steh sowas von in den Startlöchern:q:q.
Freitagmorgen geht`s ab Richtung Kiel:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich steh sowas von in den Startlöchern:q:q.
> Freitagmorgen geht`s ab Richtung Kiel:vik:


 
Na, dann auch dir ein dickes Petri und erhol dich schön !!!!! #h


----------



## Yupii (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Na, dann auch dir ein dickes Petri und erhol dich schön !!!!! #h



Danke, kann ich. Meine Frau fängt ja wieder die Fische:c:c


----------



## lausi97 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Danke, kann ich. Meine Frau fängt ja wieder die Fische:c:c



Prust,Kaffee auf'm Handy.Bist aber um keine Ausrede verlegen wa. Petri und dicke Fische Digga


----------



## thomas19 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hallo Leute,
ich muß Euch leider mitteilen, dass mein Auto die Hufe hochreißt. Deshalb kann ich nur mit Euch zur Boardytour 2 mit, wenn die Tour von Wismar aus losgeht. Bis dahin schafft es meine Karre noch. Meine Autowerkstatt hat mich gewarnt, damit noch längere Strecke zu fahren, außerdem soll ich keine hohen Drehzahlen mehr fahren. Also Kiel wäre zu weit für mich. Tut mir leid, das ich Euch so ne Hiobsbotschaft machen muß.
Die Wismarer Kutter bieten 9h Angeln für 35,-€ an. Das wär ja auch mal ne Überlegung wert. Und die Imbisspreise sind im Vergleich zu SH auch recht moderat.
Petri
thomas19

P.S. Genaueres unter dem Thread "Autos"


----------



## djoerni (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Denke Ende September wäre gut. Frage mal in Wismar für den 22. und 29.09. an.


----------



## Yupii (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Watt is denn nu? Biste schon in die Strümpfe gekommen|uhoh:|bla:|rolleyes.
Muss man dir denn alles aus der Nase ziehen


----------



## djoerni (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

einziger freier Termin von Wismar auf der Christa ist der 29.09.2013!!!
Habe erstmal 15 Plätze reserviert.
Anmeldungen ab jetzt hier!


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> einziger freier Termin ist der 29.09.2013!!!
> Habe erstmal 15 Plätze reserviert.
> Anmeldungen ab jetzt hier!


 
Hi djoerni, welcher Kutter? (von Wismar?) |kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So langsam trödeln sie hier wieder alle ein; aber kein Bericht oder Bild...geht ja gar nicht....

Unser Djörni leidet an einer seltenen Krankheit; er spricht/schreibt nur jedes 10. Wort aus; den Rest der Info´s denken wir uns halt..-:m


----------



## Yupii (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

2 Plätze für mich


----------



## Yupii (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

@ Reppi
Norwegen war wie immer, ab und zu angeln und Kultur (Midsommerdagen #g)


----------



## Onkel Kai (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich muss "leider" absagen...
Der Umzug nach norge rückte unerwartet ein paar Monate nach vorne :q
Nächste Woche geht's ab nach Straumen/ Sørfold


----------



## djoerni (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi djoerni, welcher Kutter? (von Wismar?) |kopfkrat


 
Jupp!


----------



## Yupii (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

3 Plätze für mich.|supergri


----------



## djoerni (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> So langsam trödeln sie hier wieder alle ein; aber kein Bericht oder Bild...geht ja gar nicht....
> 
> Unser Djörni leidet an einer seltenen Krankheit; er spricht/schreibt nur jedes 10. Wort aus; den Rest der Info´s denken wir uns halt..-:m


 
Bericht kommt noch. Muss erstmal die Norwegenplanung abschliessen. 
Auf der Fahrt habe ich ja reichlich Zeit zum schreiben


----------



## djoerni (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> 3 Plätze für mich.|supergri


 
erledigt

Ich halte das ganze mal im ersten Post fest.


----------



## Ines (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Für den 29. September muss ich leider passen.#c

Kann mal die Plattfisch-Fraktion Laut geben, ob da noch Interesse besteht an einer Tour in kleinerer Zusammensetzung?


----------



## Skizzza (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Na muss ja auch einer mit, der angeln kann  ...Bin Dabei!

Und Ines, LAUT#h


----------



## Reppi (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wieso stehe ich noch nicht auf der Liste !!|krach:


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin,

djoerni, 
setz mich bitte "vorsichtshalber" auch auf die Liste......... Danke |rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

geht doch


----------



## Yupii (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Dat sauerländische Ungeheuer ist so verdächtig ruhig#d#d


----------



## Ines (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



> Und Ines, LAUT#h



|supergri Wer noch?


----------



## djoerni (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Dat sauerländische Ungeheuer ist so verdächtig ruhig#d#d


 

habe ich auch schon dran gedacht.


----------



## djoerni (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Ines schrieb:


> |supergri Wer noch?


 

kleinboot oder Kuttertour?


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Dat sauerländische Ungeheuer ist so verdächtig ruhig#d#d


 
Moin, der Kollege ist schon im "Norwegenfieber"....... er fährt doch jetzt irgendwann hoch.....#c


----------



## sunny (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

djoerni, setz mich bitte auch mal auf die Liste. Zieht euch schon mal warm ihr Luschen und nehmt Taschentücher für euch mit .


----------



## Reppi (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Es lebt..


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Es lebt..


 
jupp, habe "ES" aktiviert ........... 
(aber auch gleich gesagt, Teilnahme vorläufig und unter Aufsicht)


----------



## sunny (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Jepp #v. Muss mal wieder angreifen und es wird Zeit euch mal wieder zu sehen. Bin jetzt soweit gefestigt, dass ich nen leichten Schock locker wegstecken kann :q.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

hm..... dann brauchen wir noch diese MV-Marke, oder? |uhoh:
Habe jetzt nicht alle postings durchgekaut..... wurde evtl. schon angesprochen?? #c
Ansonsten, macht mal einen Vorschlag, oder bekommen wir die da morgens irgendwo im Angelladen? Hat da schon was auf? #c


----------



## Skizzza (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Soooo, ich melde mich nun auch mal wieder zurück, die Prüfungsphase ist endlich hinter mir. Ca 3 Monate frei nun 
Hm also zur MV Marke...Was genau brauchen wir da nun? Ich hab mal Dr. Google befragt, der spuckt mir ne Online Seite aus wo man sowas scheinbar erwerben kann:
https://erlaubnis.angeln-mv.de/


----------



## sunny (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich würde mal sagen, die Tageskarte. Werde ich zumindest ggf. nehmen.


----------



## djoerni (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

sunnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyY!!!!! Da freue ich mich!!!


Die MV Marke gab es sonst immer auf Nachfrage direkt auf dem Kutter.


----------



## Reppi (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich bin gegen Olaf; der hat immer den Sturm-Papst in der Tasche
Also MV-Karten erst bei tatsächlicher Abfahrt, ne Minute vorher kaufen  
Wo ist eigentlich Catweazle ??


----------



## Skizzza (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Uwe, bei dem Link den ich gepostet hab, kannste dir auch ne Tageskarte für nen bestimmten Tag auswählen. Wäre also einfacher


----------



## sunny (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

djoerni
Ich mich auch #6.


Ich muss leider gestehen, dass das reppi da nicht ganz Unrecht hat |rotwerden. Leute mit nem leichten Wiederkäuersyndrom sollten evtl. 1-4 Reisetabletten nehmen:q.  

Wer ist denn catweazle? Yuppi oder wer:q?


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> sunnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyY!!!!! Da freue ich mich!!!
> 
> 
> Die MV Marke gab es sonst immer auf Nachfrage direkt auf dem Kutter.


 

Sonst?? Oder können wir uns drauf verlassen?  Funkst du den Kaptain nochmal an bezueglicher der "Wegelagerer-Marke" ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen Olaf; der hat immer den Sturm-Papst in der Tasche
> Also MV-Karten erst bei tatsächlicher Abfahrt, ne Minute vorher kaufen
> Wo ist eigentlich Catweazle ??


 
..... ich war mit ihm gerade in Norge..... |sagnix


Catweazle.... = Sauerländer?? |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Soooo, ich melde mich nun auch mal wieder zurück, die Prüfungsphase ist endlich hinter mir. Ca 3 Monate frei nun
> Hm also zur MV Marke...Was genau brauchen wir da nun? Ich hab mal Dr. Google befragt, der spuckt mir ne Online Seite aus wo man sowas scheinbar erwerben kann:
> https://erlaubnis.angeln-mv.de/


 
so so, 3 Monate frei..... dann schicke ich dir mal die "to do-Liste" mein Lieber .........


----------



## sunny (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... ich war mit ihm gerade in Norge..... |sagnix



Nu stell dich mal nicht so an wegen der 6 Ausfalltage |rolleyes.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



sunny schrieb:


> Nu stell dich mal nicht so an wegen der 6 Ausfalltage |rolleyes.


 


6 Tage wären auch nicht so schlimm gewesen....aber in einer Woche???? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


ne ne, er war schon ganz erträglich und das Wetter war durchwachsen (für alle, die schon Erfahrungen in seinem Beisein sammeln konnten...... )


----------



## Skizzza (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Danke Rolf, hab schon eine "to-do" liste  
Krankenhauspraktikum im September und sonst nur gaaaanz viel Angeln  Wie sieht es denn auch mit ner Runde Maasholm sonst aus?


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Danke Rolf, hab schon eine "to-do" liste
> Krankenhauspraktikum im September und sonst nur gaaaanz viel Angeln  Wie sieht es denn auch mit ner Runde Maasholm sonst aus?


 
im Moment hab ich mal "Pause"....... die "Pilker-Manufaktur" muss wieder richtig in Betrieb genommen werden, nachdem die Produktion während des Norwegenaufenthalts doch etwas "stockte" .
Für Neugierige kann ich aber sagen, einige Modelle liefen da oben wirklich gut......... war alles dabei, Dorsch, Schellfisch, Pollack und soger Heilbutt auf die "speziellen Spezialmodelle" :q:q

Aber Maasholm ist nicht aus dem Sinn...... #6


----------



## Yupii (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Krankenhauspraktikum im September



Tu man weiter so tun, dann kannste das Praktikum aus der Liegesituation aus machen


----------



## Yupii (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Oh nee, sunny|bigeyes
dann können wir uns ja auf ne geringe Fangquote einstellen. Da, wo sunny herumfuhrwerkt, gibbet keinen Fisch


----------



## sunny (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Deswegen fahre ich mit. Der Dorsch muss geschützt werden .


----------



## thomas19 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hallo Djörni,
wenn Du noch einen Platz frei hast, kannst Du mich auch eintragen.


----------



## Yupii (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Sonst?? Oder können wir uns drauf verlassen?  Funkst du den Kaptain nochmal an bezueglicher der "Wegelagerer-Marke" ?


Wir können die Marken an Bord erwerben|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



			
				angelnrolfman schrieb:
			
		

> Für Neugierige kann ich aber sagen, einige Modelle liefen da oben wirklich gut......... war alles dabei, Dorsch, Schellfisch, Pollack und soger Heilbutt auf die "speziellen Spezialmodelle"



Los, gib zu, dass nur der Pilker, den ich dir zugesteckt habe, gefangen hat



> Aber Maasholm ist nicht aus dem Sinn...... #6


das hoffe ich auch|bla:


----------



## djoerni (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Djörni,
> wenn Du noch einen Platz frei hast, kannst Du mich auch eintragen.


 

erledigt!


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Los, gib zu, dass nur der Pilker, den ich dir zugesteckt habe, gefangen hat


 
die Mitfahrer unserer Norge-Truppe, die aufgrund der "fängigen Pilker" :g und dementsprechend schmerzenden Arme/Schultern da oben aufgehört haben zu angeln..... die solltest du fragen #6.........


----------



## Yupii (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

wenn sie schon nach nem Köderfisch schlappmachen


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> wenn sie schon nach nem Köderfisch schlappmachen


 
......... ohne Worte |asmil:..............


----------



## Yupii (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Kommen denn noch nen paar Bilder von euren Köderfischen|supergri#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Kommen denn noch nen paar Bilder von euren Köderfischen|supergri#c


 
Uwe, die gehören doch hier nicht rein...... . (Wenn einige "Ostsee-Angler" sehen würden, was wir für Fische zurückgesetzt haben.......  na ja....)


----------



## Reppi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

@angehender Urin-Kellner
[QUOTEWie sieht es denn auch mit ner Runde Maasholm sonst aus? 

[/QUOTE]

Mach was klar...


----------



## Yupii (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> @angehender Urin-Kellner
> [QUOTEWie sieht es denn auch mit ner Runde Maasholm sonst aus?



Mach was klar...[/QUOTE]
Du sprichst jetzt aber Rolf an, oder?
Ach nee, ist ja Sabbelschnute gemeint|uhoh:|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mach was klar...


Du sprichst jetzt aber Rolf an, oder?
Ach nee, ist ja Sabbelschnute gemeint|uhoh:|rolleyes[/QUOTE]

|gr:böser, böser alter Mann!!!! |gr: ()


----------



## Yupii (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Tschuldigung, ich hatte prostataschwaches Alter mit Praktikant verwechselt#c


----------



## Reppi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

jetzt hauen hier die alten Kerle schon auf sich ein#d;

ich habe nartürelmon...........unsere Monica gemeint


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moinsen Männers!! Dieses Maasholmgerddingens tät mich auch interessieren! !


----------



## Reppi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Daniel; dann brauchen wir ja nur noch einen mehr und der Seelenfänger gehört uns ; es sei den Rolf, der Godfather des Angelns und seine linke Hand will mit


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Moin Daniel; dann brauchen wir ja nur noch einen mehr und der Seelenfänger gehört uns ; es sei den Rolf, der Godfather des Angelns und seine linke Hand will mit


  na das sollten wir doch hin bekommen mit dem letzten mann! ! Wie ist denn eigentlich so die buchungsvorlaufzeit bei Gerd? ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Moin Daniel; dann brauchen wir ja nur noch einen mehr und der Seelenfänger gehört uns ; es sei den Rolf, der Godfather des Angelns und seine linke Hand will mit


 
sunny oder Yupii? (ich muss aufpassen, was ich schreibe...sonst jibbet es Lack von die Kameradens)


----------



## Reppi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

stimmt....bei Dir gibbet ja die linke und die rechte Hand des Todes..
Würde ich Dir überlassen; beide in nen Sack und dann draufschlagen; eigentlich egal 

Vorlaufzeit ( für ein Wochenende) dürfte ein paar Wochen betragen.......


----------



## Reppi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wobei die "linke Hand" ja sowieso nichts fängt; der kann dann ja vielleicht als Smutje mit...


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wobei die "linke Hand" ja sowieso nichts fängt; der kann dann ja vielleicht als Smutje mit...


 
jetzt weis ich, wen du meinst........ |sagnix...... und wech hier |rotwerden


----------



## sunny (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> sunny oder Yupii? (ich muss aufpassen, was ich schreibe...sonst jibbet es Lack von die Kameradens)



Mich mit Yupii auf eine Stufe stellen, ich bin entsetzt |bigeyes|supergri.


@Reppi
Kochen kanna |supergri.


Macht nen Termin klar und dann geht sie ab, die Luzie.


----------



## Reppi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



> Kochen kanna



Na wenigstens etwas...:m

Habe Gert gerade mal angesimst, wegen freier Termine....
Nicht das ich hier den lauten mache und dann blöderweise in Norge bin |bigeyes


Wir sollten den Fred hier umschreiben; Termin in Termin in neuen Termin-Fred.....


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Paar Wochen Vorlauf hört sich gut an! ! Dann bin ich ma gespannt welches Datum es wird! .. wenn es passt bin ich 110% ig dabei!!!.... bin schon schwer unterbootet!! Wird mal wieder zeit..


----------



## Yupii (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



sunny schrieb:


> Mich mit Yupii auf eine Stufe stellen, ich bin entsetzt |bigeyes|supergri.
> 
> 
> @Reppi
> ...



Mit Nixfang bist du wohl gemeint und kochen kannste auch.
Reppi, was is nu mit nem Termin|bigeyes


----------



## thomas19 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hier scheinen wohl alle im Urlaub zu sein.
Wann kommt hier die Liste, wer alles schon mit dabei ist?
Hier bei unserer Boardi-Tour u. nicht irgendwo in Dänemark, Weißes Riff o. so! |kopfkrat


----------



## Yupii (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Seite 1 und ja, djoerni faulenzt in Norge rum


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hier scheinen wohl alle im Urlaub zu sein.
> Wann kommt hier die Liste, wer alles schon mit dabei ist?
> Hier bei unserer Boardi-Tour u. nicht irgendwo in Dänemark, Weißes Riff o. so! |kopfkrat


 
Wie Yupii schon sagte und wie wir es eigentlich bisher immer gehandhabt haben..... auf der 1. Seite |rolleyes

(Und ja Thomas, wir "unterhalten" uns hier auch über andere Touren, Events oder Vorhaben....... 
Die ganze Meeresangelei ist unser liebstes Hobby, egal ob Boardi-Kutter Tour, Boardi-Plattfisch Tour oder sogar Boardi-Kleinboot Tour etc.
machen viele hier und finden es gut.......... wenn's jemanden stört, einfach überlesen oder den "Trööt" wechseln.....#6.)


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

@ Maasholmer

Wenn Euer Kutter Samstag zufällig nach Kiel abdriften sollte macht mal winke winke #6


----------



## Yupii (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

nix is#d#d. Du wirst attackiert


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Micha, alter Wilddieb (offense80)..

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g.

Bleib so, wie du bist........ #h


----------



## Reppi (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Von mir auch, Micha |schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Yupii (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

dito   |birthday:|birthday:


----------



## Skizzza (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Micha alter Makrelengott  
Auch von meiner Seite alles Gute, lass dich feiern!


----------



## Ines (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Glückwunsch, Micha!|birthday:


----------



## offense80 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hi ihr Lieben und vielen Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche....hab auch für jeden von euch einen mitgetrunken |supergri
Jetzt merke ich auch, wie viele wir hier eigentlich sind


----------



## Makrelenjäger (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#h...auch von mir hier noch einmal alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit, die braucht man zum Angeln und überhaupt...
Habe Dich ja letzten Sonntag kennengelernt. Siehst gut aus und bleib´ so, wie Du bist!

Ich mache dann mal ein Bierchen auf Dein Wohl auf...oder auch zwei...

Heiko#h #g#g


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Makrelenjäger schrieb:


> Siehst gut aus und ...



Na, na, so übertreiben musste aber nicht, nur weil er Geburtstag hat


----------



## offense80 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hallo??? 
Er ist ein wahrer Kenner von Schönheit, und er hat sooooo recht 

Ok er steht mit seiner Meinung verdammt alleine hier, aber zum Geburtstag ging es runter wie Öl lol


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hallo???
> Er ist ein wahrer Kenner von Schönheit, und er hat sooooo recht
> 
> Ok er steht mit seiner Meinung verdammt alleine hier, aber zum Geburtstag ging es runter wie Öl lol


 
Micha, lass dir nix einreden.... wir sehen immer gut aus :g:g......... auch wenn einige hier jetzt sagen: " Ok, jetzt ist man in dem Alter, wo man auf Vitamine verzichtet und sich voll und ganz auf "Konservierungsstoffe" konzentriert..... aber so ein paar Meinungen, einfach ignorieren.

(Auch fragt man sich ab einem bestimmten "Alter" , ob man das Auto nochmal volltanken soll..... definitiv *JA*..... sind alles Gerüchte, wenn da was anderes behauptet wird!!! #6 )


----------



## offense80 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Rolf, du sprichst mir soooo aus der Seele


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Morgäääään, was los hier? Alle noch im Urlaub? #c

Lausi, sag an....wie war's? Hat dein Junge dich satt gemacht?


----------



## djoerni (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin!

Dickes Petri Lausi! Sind auch wieder wohlbehalten aus Norge zurück! Ich glaube ich möchte keine Ostseedorsche mehr fangen


----------



## Reppi (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

DU fängst ja auch keine....:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Männers und Zuckerpüppchen!

Ich muss langsam mal die Reservierung festzurren. 
Wer will nochmal wer hat noch nicht?
Würde sonst eventuell mit externen Leuten auffüllen wenn wir die 15 nicht voll bekommen.


----------



## panzerbaer (5. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin, ist der Termin 29.09.2013 noch aktuell? Und es wird eine Ausfahrt auffem grossem Kutter auf Platte?


Bei dem ganzen durcheinander der x Seiten verliert man fix den überblick ^^


----------



## sunny (5. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

29.09. steht und es wird eine Dorschtour von Wismar aus.

Guckst du http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3929774&postcount=152


----------



## djoerni (5. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Jupp, Dorschtur mit der MS Christa ab Wismar Was aber nicht heisst, dass du keine Wattis baden darfst


----------



## djoerni (12. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

habe nochmal etwas aufgefüllt. 
Noch sind drei Plätze frei! Ich muss bis Freitag Plätze zubuchen oder absagen!
Also gebt euch nen Ruck! Ist ne tolle Truppe!


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

ich habe evtl. noch jemanden. Das kläre ich heute noch ab.|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (12. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich habe noch jemanden. Krieg ich jetzt 50% Rabatt?


----------



## djoerni (12. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Tzzzz... Rabatt! Du musst ns eigentlich noch Schmerzensgeld zahlen


----------



## Reppi (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ein Djööörni ist ja schon kaum zu ertragen; jetzt stehen da noch 2-3 Klone auf der Liste..|bigeyes|bigeyes|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ein Djööörni ist ja schon kaum zu ertragen; jetzt stehen da noch 2-3 Klone auf der Liste..|bigeyes|bigeyes|supergri


 

...... da bahnt sich ja wieder 'ne lustige Tour an


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Dat sind die anderen Ichs von der dunklen Seite


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Haben wir denn dieses Mal Ruhe vor unserem abgewrackten Sauerländer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oder schleimt er sich wieder heimlich ein


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Haben wir denn dieses Mal Ruhe vor unserem abgewrackten Sauerländer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Uwe,
der ist echt busy..... |rolleyes. (der schaffts nicht mal zur Post )
Wäre aber echt cool, wenn er dabei wäre...... #h


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Dann soll er sich aber mal sputen wegen nur noch wenig Platz|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

bei mir ist  noch kein Sauerländer vorbeigeschleimt 

@yupii 
einen von den Jungs kennst Du! Der saß schonmal auf deinem Beifahrersitz auf dem gleichen Weg |uhoh:


----------



## Yupii (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> bei mir ist  noch kein Sauerländer vorbeigeschleimt
> 
> @yupii
> einen von den Jungs kennst Du! Der saß schonmal auf deinem Beifahrersitz auf dem gleichen Weg |uhoh:



Haue, haue Die Story mit dem roten Pilker. Er saß  übrigens nicht, er hing|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

ob er sitzt oder hängt, wirst du ja sehen wenn wir ankommen. 
er fährt vorsichtshalber woanders mit... 
mag keine bröckchen auf meinem sitz


----------



## Skizzza (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Moin#h
Na endlich kommt hier wieder Leben in die Bude! Melde mich erfolgreich vom Ostseeurlaub zurück und will eigentlich direkt wieder fahren. Tour ist ja bald voll, auch wenn noch einige Leute von den letzten Touren "fehlen".

Offtopic: 
TWIMC (Uwe, Rolf): Die McFish nochmal entern? Hatte nicht wer nachgefragt wegen Terminen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

@offeltopickel
MF ist im Moment wohl recht unterschiedlich, was die Fänge angeht.............aber Sept. gernstens..:m

TWIMC ? 
Dat wird immer schlimmer mit der Jugend und Abkürzungen...._))


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> TWIMC (Uwe, Rolf): Die McFish nochmal entern? Hatte nicht wer nachgefragt wegen Terminen?|kopfkrat


 
Moin Moin,

jau.... da geht im Moment mal was und dann wieder nicht...... (und da ich bei der Truppe bin, wo meistens nix geht...........)
Ich bin im Moment etwas "beruflich eingebunden"....|uhoh:, arbeite aber auch nebenher an meiner "Pilkerverkaufsstrategie" |rolleyes....... wie Reppi schrieb, im "Herbst" sehr gern #h....... (ach ja, nächsten Monat "MUSS" ichnochmal für 2 Wochen nach Dänemark (Fyns Hoved) in Urlaub fahren.....#c)


----------



## Skizzza (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Na das klingt ja doch eher positiv! Dann warten wir erstmal noch ein wenig.
Und Rolf, du bist doch eigl immer bei der Truppe wo einiges geht, nur halt fischtechnisch nicht immer  

@Uwe
TWIMC - To Whom It May Concern


----------



## Reppi (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

[QUOTETo Whom It May Concern][/QUOTE]


Hast Du nichts ordentliches in der Schule/Studium gelernt ?

manomanomanno.........


----------



## lausi97 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Haben wir denn dieses Mal Ruhe vor unserem abgewrackten Sauerländer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vorsicht Kollega,sons gibbet dat kloppe............


----------



## lausi97 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Dat sind die anderen Ichs von der dunklen Seite




Von der dunkelen seite, der Macht, er kommt Meister Yupiioda, oder heißt dat Oppa.........


----------



## lausi97 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> der schaffts nicht mal zur Post





|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|engel:|engel: gelobe besserung.

Aber diesmal geht wirklich nich,leider.Schnüffel:c:c schon heimlich in mein Taschentuch.


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|engel:|engel: gelobe besserung.
> 
> Aber diesmal geht wirklich nich,leider.Schnüffel:c:c schon heimlich in mein Taschentuch.


 
|evil:........ so so, du gelobst also. Dann warte ich noch ein bisschen....... () 
Und arbeite nicht soviel....... Geld ist doch nicht alles


----------



## Yupii (14. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|engel:|engel: gelobe besserung.
> 
> Aber diesmal geht wirklich nich,leider.Schnüffel:c:c schon heimlich in mein Taschentuch.



Es lebt noch:vik::vik:


----------



## djoerni (14. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Habe versucht Bug und Heck zu reservieren. Das geht auf der Christa nicht. Werde dann am Sonntag um 4.00 Uhr vor Ort aufschlagen und Plätze reservieren. 
Oder ist einer von euch schon Samstag da, und kann Plätze für uns reservieren?


----------



## Yupii (14. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> Oder ist einer von euch schon Samstag da, und kann Plätze für uns reservieren?



Wenn nicht du, wer dann??


----------



## thomas19 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hallo Leute,
ich könnte mit Muttern´s Auto da hin fahren u. mit dem Bootsman reden, dass ich für uns mit Absperrband eine Seite am Bug für uns reservieren kann. Vorher rufe ich Frau Ziemer an u. frag sie, ob ich das machen darf. OK?
Petri
thomas19


----------



## djoerni (14. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich könnte mit Muttern´s Auto da hin fahren u. mit dem Bootsman reden, dass ich für uns mit Absperrband eine Seite am Bug für uns reservieren kann. Vorher rufe ich Frau Ziemer an u. frag sie, ob ich das machen darf. OK?
> Petri
> thomas19


 
Habe schon mit Frau Ziemer gesprochen. Sie sagte das ist nicht ihre Sache.
Rufe heute Abend mal Thomas Ziemer an und frage ihn.
Bekommst dann Info von mir.


----------



## Reppi (14. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Endlich mal 2 Leute die Ahnung haben..:m
Der Orga-Gott |supergri


----------



## djoerni (15. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hey, Hey, Hey Püppchen 
Hast Du eigentlich deinen Blitzer verdaut aus Laboe?


----------



## Yupii (15. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> Hey, Hey, Hey Püppchen
> Hast Du eigentlich deinen Blitzer verdaut aus Laboe?


Wat fies. Reppi hat doch noch Geld bekommen, weil keiner glauben konnte, dass seine panzertapeummantelte Gammelkiste überhaupt noch so schnell fährt :m


----------



## offense80 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Moin ihr Chaoten....

schade, dass ich diesmal nicht dabei sein kann, es wird sicher wieder ne geile Tour ( hoffentlich diesmal ohne Blitzerfotos ) werden. Wünsche euch allen ein dickes Petri, und freu mich schon über eure Berichte.


----------



## djoerni (16. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wat fies. Reppi hat doch noch Geld bekommen, weil keiner glauben konnte, dass seine panzertapeummantelte Gammelkiste überhaupt noch so schnell fährt :m


 
besser nicht die Möglichkeit des Schnellfahrens haben, als sie zu haben, und nicht zu nutzen näch uwe?


----------



## Yupii (16. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Geht ja nicht|uhoh: Rolf wurde bei 200 so still und bleich, da musste ich ja wieder gezügelt fahren


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Geht ja nicht|uhoh: Rolf wurde bei 200 so still und bleich, da musste ich ja wieder gezügelt fahren


 

???? 200km/h ??? das hab ich wohl ignoriert.#c........


----------



## Yupii (16. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ???? 200km/h ??? das hab ich wohl ignoriert.#c........


oder berauscht?


----------



## djoerni (16. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

@Rolf 
sei froh das du noch nicht so alt bist, wie Uwe...
Da kommt einem alles schneller vor


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> @Rolf
> sei froh das du noch nicht so alt bist, wie Uwe...
> Da kommt einem alles schneller vor


 
.........


----------



## Ines (16. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hier ist ja schon wieder schön was los!:q

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls einen erfolgreichen und lustigen Törn! 
Um das "lustig" mache ich mir übrigens keine Sorgen...


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Mahlzeit........

musste gerade bei djoerni die Tour absagen, so'n M..... |uhoh:.
Na ja, Job geht eben vor.............#c

Wünsche euch viel Spass und dickes Petri!!


----------



## djoerni (19. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

irgendwie haben wir Teilnehmerschwund... 
Also sind jetzt wieder 4 Plätze frei. Sunny hat sich auch gerade abgemeldet!
Ran an die Bouletten Männers!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin ihr "Wilden"........  findet sich denn hier keiner mehr, der bei dieser herrlichen und extrem lustigen Tour mit will? #c Ich aus meiner Erfabhrung kann nur sagen, dass es wirklich richtig Spass macht mit dem "Haufen"..... aber bei mir geht der Job leider vor. 
Und der Lausi z.B. (da warte ich ja noch an meinem Briefkasten.....nech Lausi?:c|gr:), hat verständlicherweise nach seinem Urlaub erstmal wieder Stress als Selbstständiger.........

Aber ihr anderen, rafft euch auf und ab nach Wismar zur Boardie-Kuttertour #h


----------



## Stulle (21. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

mir juckts unterm nagel obwohl ich eigendlich sparen muss#q


----------



## lausi97 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Stulle schrieb:


> mir juckts unterm nagel



Echt, mir juckt es eigentlich immer woanders.............


Aber wenn Rolfilein und meinereiner nich dabei sind wird datt auch nix. Grundist wie Rolfilein schon schrieb,plus Umbau einer Wohnung für Muttern


----------



## lausi97 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Achso, Post vorher mehrfach:q


----------



## offense80 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, nutzt die Chance und fahrt mit der Truppe los.....mehr Spaß werdet ihr kaum beim angeln finden. Die Jungs sind top!


----------



## djoerni (22. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Stulle schrieb:


> mir juckts unterm nagel obwohl ich eigendlich sparen muss#q


 
das muss ich auch! Los gib Dir nen Ruck! Kann Dich auch mitnehmen!


----------



## djoerni (22. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Bezüglich mitnehmen von Leuten...
Es macht ja Sinn wenn wir Fahrgemeinschaften bilden. 
Ich fahre sowieso. Nehme bis jetzt zwei Mitstreiter mit. 
Einer meiner Mitfahrer fährt ab Wentorf mit nem Touran. Kann also auch noch zwei Leute mitnehmen. 
Alternativ in meinen Touran das ganze Gerödel plus eine Person und in den anderen Touran 5 Leute. 
Bei Interesse kurz Meldung machen.


----------



## Skizzza (22. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Na Sebastian, dann komm mit! Sparen kannst du, wenn du alt bist  Und was ist mit deinem Dad?

Zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft: 
Kann mich jemand in Langenhorn (Norden Hamburgs) einsammeln?


----------



## djoerni (22. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

@sven
kannst du nicht irgendwie in den Osten kommen? Zur Not Rahlstedt, Barsbüttel oder so?


----------



## Yupii (22. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Sven kann nur bis vor die Haustür. Sonst irrt er hoffnungslos umher:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (22. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Nanana Uwe  

@Jörn
Ja ich könnt mir wohl unsren lütten Wagen leihen und dann auch weiter in Osten fahren und den dann da parken.


----------



## Yupii (23. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Nanana Uwe
> 
> @Jörn
> Ja ich könnt mir wohl unsren lütten Wagen leihen und dann auch weiter in Osten fahren und den dann da parken.



aber schön mit Navi fahren, sonst wird dat nix bei dir#h#h


----------



## djoerni (25. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Alles klar. Dann reserviere ich dir nen Platz.


----------



## Yupii (28. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

@ Kannixorganisator
gib mal Stand der Dinge durch.|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (28. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Stand der Dinge ist, dass wir uns morgens am Kutter treffen und eine schöne, fischreiche Angeltour machen:m
Für uns wird ein Bereich abgesperrt. 
Was nicht heisst, dass es ein Separéé ist, wo du deinen dicken Bauch und die tieferen Regionen frei zur Schau stellen darfst 
Ist alles gebucht und festgezurrt. 

Da wir uns ja alle kennen, denke ich darüber nach, dieses Mal keine Kohle vorab einzusammeln.


----------



## lausi97 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> Was nicht heisst, dass es ein Separéé ist, wo du deinen dicken Bauch und die tieferen Regionen frei zur Schau stellen darfst




.......dann will ich erst recht nich mit..............|supergri


----------



## djoerni (29. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Will eigentlich einer mit Würmern angeln?


----------



## Yupii (29. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

ich nicht, ich habe im Gegensatz zu dir, keine


----------



## djoerni (29. August 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Irgendwann wirst auch du froh über eine Hand voll Wümrer sein


----------



## djoerni (3. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So Männers! Ein Platz ist noch frei!


----------



## Trophybass2008 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> So Männers! Ein Platz ist noch frei!



Kann man nochmal genaue Eckdaten haben?;+


----------



## djoerni (3. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

guck mal bitte auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> guck mal bitte auf der ersten Seite.



Achso,das ist aktuell?|Break! Alles gefunden!Danke!


----------



## djoerni (3. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Trophybass2008 schrieb:


> Achso,das ist aktuell?|Break! Alles gefunden!Danke!


 
Und? Soll ich dich eintragen?


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Uwäääääääääääääääää denk dran,is betreutes Angeln...............:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Uwäääääääääääääääää denk dran,is betreutes Angeln...............:q


 
Geh in's Bett, sonst sprech ich mit deinem Betreuer!! :g


----------



## Yupii (4. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Uwäääääääääääääääää denk dran,is betreutes Angeln...............:q



Mein Betreuer ist dabei


----------



## djoerni (9. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ausgebucht!!!


----------



## djoerni (18. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wir haben wieder einen Platz frei!


----------



## offense80 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

Der Lausi hat heute Geburtstag, der Lausi hat heute Geburtstag, der Lausi hat heute Gebuuuurtstaaaag, drum gratulieren wir ihm.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch du altes Räuchermännchen, und lass es krachen!!!


----------



## Yupii (20. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Lausi, alter sauerländischer Hinterwäldler

|schild-g|schild-g

und alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag.


----------



## djoerni (20. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Alles Gute Lausi!


----------



## Ines (20. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Glückwunsch auch von mir, lausi!! :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

|rotwerden Dankeschön ihr Lieben.


----------



## djoerni (24. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

2 Plätze frei!


----------



## Yupii (24. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Du hättest mal lieber das Geld vorher einsammeln sollen.


----------



## Skizzza (24. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Jopp denke auch. Dann würd auch direkt für Ersatz gesorgt werden. 
Aber mal davon abgesehen, Jungs ich freu mich schon riesig   
@Jörn
Wie ist das mit Fahren nun? 

@Rolf, falls er sich auch hierher verirrt 
Hab das mit deinem Katalog total verschwitzt, ein ausführliches Fazit bekommste die Tage!!!


----------



## Yupii (24. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> @Jörn
> Wie ist das mit Fahren nun?



Find du erst mal den Weg aus der Haustür raus:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (24. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

reppi ist entschuldigt. Er hat auch angeboten zu zahlen wenn kein Ersatz gefunden wird. 
Wenn wir keinen finden, sage ich die Plätze ab. 
Freu mich auch schon wie bolle!
Ja fahren müssen wir wohl, sonst kommen wir da nicht hin. 
Von Wentorf aus sind noch 2 Plätze frei.


----------



## lausi97 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#q#q :cbuhhuhubuhh:c#q#q#q:c:c:c#q#q:c:c:c#häähhhhäääääääääääääääää:c:c


----------



## offense80 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich beneide euch....wäre auch zu gern wieder mit auf die Tour gekommen, nur zeitlich und finaziell ist das momentan nicht bei mir drin...
Wünsche euch aber schon mal Petri und hoffe hier auch tolle Berichte und super Fotos von den vielen gefangenen Fischen #6


----------



## djoerni (25. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Danke lausi & offense. Der neue König wird berichten.
Wobei ich lausis post nicht so ganz verstehe


----------



## Yupii (25. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> Wobei ich lausis post nicht so ganz verstehe



Is halt ne Heulsuse


----------



## lausi97 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Is halt ne Heulsuse




danke Papilein...........


----------



## djoerni (26. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

ich lasse für nach Absprache mit dem Kapitän Sonntag die Spitze und einen Teil vorne rechts absperren.
Thomas19 wird das übernehmen, da er in Schwerin wohnt. 
Ich hoffe das die anderen Kollegen an Bord das akzeptieren, und nicht "unsere" Plätze blockieren. 
Wetter sieht ja momentan noch ganz gut aus.


----------



## djoerni (27. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Traumwetter für Sonntag! Nur der Ostwind gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Yupii (27. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

jau, der Wind kommt ja eigentlich aus der falschen Richtung. Aber vielleicht ändert sich das noch ein wenig bis Sonntag|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (27. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

das wird schon!


----------



## oppa 23 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin zusammen wollte mal fragen ob ihr noch ein platz frei habt


----------



## Skizzza (27. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin "oppa"
So wie es ausschaut in der Liste, sind noch 2 Plätze frei! Ich schreib mal djoerni an


----------



## Skizzza (27. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So "oppa 23", 2 plätze sind noch frei. wenn du mitmöchtest, einfach ne kleine pn an djoerni


----------



## djoerni (27. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Zwei Plätze sind noch frei! 
Würde mich freuen wenn Du mitkommst!


----------



## djoerni (28. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Für alle, die aus Richtung Bremen die A1 hochfahren: Die A1 ist Höhe Seevetal bis morgen 13 Uhr gesperrt. 
Plant bitte etwas Zeit für die Umleitung ein.


----------



## djoerni (29. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

War eine tolle Tour mit Euch! Der Sieger wird sicherlich ein paar Zeilen schreiben!


----------



## Stulle (29. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

und wo bleiben die bericht :q


----------



## elbetaler (29. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Aha! Also es war eine tolle Tour. Schön zu hören, allein - es bleibt die Frage: WARUM?
Ich bin schon gespannt zu hören, was ich verpasst habe.
Nun, Hauptsache ihr seid alle wieder gut zuhause angekommen.
... Oder dauert die Fangversorgung bei vielen noch an?


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Skizzza (29. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Soviel sei verraten:
Vom Fang her habt ihr echt nichts verpasst

Aber die Stimmung und allgemein das Untereinander.. War herrausragend gut


----------



## thomas19 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ja, an alle die nicht dabei waren, es war ein schwieriges Angeln, aber Djörni hat Allen gezeigt, dass man in der Ostsee vom Kutter noch Dorsche fangen kann. Schwierig war´s deswegen, weil man immer zusehen mußte, dass der Pilkerdrilling krautfrei bleibt. So weit wie ich das sehen konnte, benutzte er die meiste Zeit eine Pilkersolo-Montage mit relativ leichten Pilkern. So 65-75 g, in den Farben rot/schwarz, rot grün u. pink/blau war auch noch dabei. 30-40 cm Monofile war noch zwischen dem Pilker u. der Geflochtenen. Dabei mußte man zusehen, das der Pilker den Grund nur leicht berührt o. ganz knapp darüber bleibt, das muß man irgendwie im Gefühl haben. Ein 80g Blitz "Kiel" der der volles Rohr in´s Kraut rauscht, konnte an diesem Tag kaum was fangen. "Danmark"-Pilker" u. Wuttke-Fehmarn waren wohl erfolgreicher. Auf Gummifisch ging gar nichts, so weit ich das sehen konnte u. die sonst so erfolgreichen Twister-Beifänger brachten nur wenig Fisch. Insgesamt wurden so ca. 40 Fische gefangen, die meißten von den Boardy´s.
In diesem Sinne wünsch ich allen Anglern, die jetzt von Wismar aus angeln fahren, immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter´m Pilkerdrilling. #h#h#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Ja, an alle die nicht dabei waren, es war ein schwieriges Angeln, aber Djörni hat Allen gezeigt, dass man in der Ostsee vom Kutter noch Dorsche fangen kann. Schwierig war´s deswegen, weil man immer zusehen mußte, dass der Pilkerdrilling krautfrei bleibt. So weit wie ich das sehen konnte, benutzte er die meiste Zeit eine Pilkersolo-Montage mit relativ leichten Pilkern. So 65-75 g, in den Farben rot/schwarz, rot grün u. pink/blau war auch noch dabei. 30-40 cm Monofile war noch zwischen dem Pilker u. der Geflochtenen. Dabei mußte man zusehen, das der Pilker den Grund nur leicht berührt o. ganz knapp darüber bleibt, das muß man irgendwie im Gefühl haben. Ein 80g Blitz "Kiel" der der volles Rohr in´s Kraut rauscht, konnte an diesem Tag kaum was fangen. "Danmark"-Pilker" u. Wuttke-Fehmarn waren wohl erfolgreicher. Auf Gummifisch ging gar nichts, so weit ich das sehen konnte u. die sonst so erfolgreichen Twister-Beifänger brachten nur wenig Fisch. Insgesamt wurden so ca. 40 Fische gefangen, die meißten von den Boardy´s.
> In diesem Sinne wünsch ich allen Anglern, die jetzt von Wismar aus angeln fahren, immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter´m Pilkerdrilling. #h#h#h


 
Na, dann sol djörni auch mal berichten wie's lief...... und auch alle anderen, wird euch doch keiner von uns daheim Gebliebenen bezueglich der Fangmenge "aufziehen" (hä hä hä!!! :q) 
Aber wären wir dabei gewesen........ :q:q:q, ich kann euch sagen.


----------



## djoerni (30. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

um den Bericht wird sich heute Abend der neue König der Dorsche kümmern! 
Er muss sich nurnoch im Board anmelden und dann gehts los!
Zur Angelei gestern: 
Gummifisch und Twister liefen zumindest bei mir garnicht. 
Rausgehauen hat es ein rot grüner Pilker in 60 Gramm, sowie ein Pilker aus angelnrolfmans geheimer Geheimschmiede. Laufen echt gut die Teile, wenn auch etwas schwer gestern mit 90 Gramm. 
Ich hatte eiegentlich mehr Drift erwartet bei dem Wind gestern, aber auf 12-20 Metern Wassertiefe gingen eigentlich in der Abdrift und Andrift 60-80 Gramm an dünner geflochtener gut runter. 
Ein dickes Lob an die Besatzung und den Kapitän!
In jeder Drift standen die beiden mit Gaff bewaffnet an Deck und warteten auf Fisch. 
Der Kapitän ist viel gefahren, um die Fische zu suchen. So mag ich das!


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> um den Bericht wird sich heute Abend der neue König der Dorsche kümmern!
> Er muss sich nurnoch im Board anmelden und dann gehts los!
> Zur Angelei gestern:
> Gummifisch und Twister liefen zumindest bei mir garnicht.
> ...


 
hört sich gut an #6....... auch wenn die Massenfänge von Riesendorschen nicht möglich war. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern. Die Mühe und das Verhalten der Besatzung hört sich wirklich gut an. Ich hoffe beim nächsten Trip mit meiner Anwesenheit glänzen zu können  (soll aber keine Drohung sein ). Was ist mit der "Yupii-Bande" ? Kein Feedback oder noch kaputt vom Drillen ? |rolleyes
(djoerni, neue Pilkervariationen ab 35 oder 40 Gr sind in Arbeit)


----------



## djoerni (30. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

yupii ist wohl noch am Platz suchen in seiner Gefriertruhe für die Filetmassen 
Er hat aber mehr als 50% der Zeit geangelt anstatt sich um Perrücken und Getüdel zu kümmern. Er macht also Fortschritte


----------



## Ines (30. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hauptsache, ihr hattet Spaß!
Und wenn es das nächste Mal passt, bin ich auch gerne wieder dabei.

Hat es eigentlich keiner mit Wattwürmern probiert? Meine Erfahrung: Darauf beißen durchaus auch große Dorsche.


----------



## lausi97 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Erstmal Petri den glücklichen Fängern. Aber so prickelnd hört sich das alles nich an, in mir wächst der Wunsch nach einer Kleinboottour von Freitag bis Sonntag,wobei man am Samstag dann auch Abends gemütlich zusammen sitzen und dumm tüch erzählen kann. NatürlichSt bei einer Hopfenkaltschale


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri den glücklichen Fängern. Aber so prickelnd hört sich das alles nich an, in mir wächst der Wunsch nach einer Kleinboottour von Freitag bis Sonntag,wobei man am Samstag dann auch Abends gemütlich zusammen sitzen und dumm tüch erzählen kann. NatürlichSt bei einer Hopfenkaltschale


 
Also...... Ideen kannst du haben :l.....


----------



## lausi97 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Also...... Ideen kannst du haben :l.....



Ja nech, schoma übelkommtsch mi......


----------



## Yupii (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So, ich ganz kurz: ich habe nur in einer Drift mit Ostseepink fünf Dorsche, davon ein Massiger, erwischt. Sonst ging nix. Weder Gummi, noch andere Pilkerfarben. Das lag aber nicht am Käpt`n. Der hat sich, wie djoerni schon schrieb, sehr viel Mühe gegeben. Mag sein, dass der Wind aus östlicher Richtung mit im Spiel war;+. Also,zur Not würde ich mich auch noch mal für ne 24-Stunden-Tour breitschlagen lassen|rolleyes. Aber dafür muss Mirko vorher aber richtig geimpft werden, damit es nicht so ein Reinfall wie vorletztes Jahr wird|krach:|rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

kaum ist man nicht dabei, endet das wieder in nem Luschen-Angeln


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> kaum ist man nicht dabei, endet das wieder in nem Luschen-Angeln


 
Oooooh, die Dünenbewohner sind wieder online !!! :m:m


----------



## lausi97 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Oooooooooooooh artig sein Mädels, Mutti is da...........


----------



## lausi97 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> zur Not würde ich mich auch noch mal für ne 24-Stunden-Tour breitschlagen lassen|rolleyes










erledigt....................|supergri


----------



## Yupii (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wird sich unser Tagessieger eigentlich noch einmal hier äussern?


----------



## Reppi (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Was erwartest Du, Uwe ?
Wenn Du dem Bengel nicht von morgens bis abends in den Allerwertesten .....dann #c#c|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin, muss sagen.... warte ja auch schon ein "Weilchen" auf die Bilder und den "Siegerbericht"......#c

(Aber kaum fährt man nicht mit, "zerbricht" die Truppe, Anstand und Ehre bleibt auf der Strecke und fast alle machen was sie wollen........... ne ne ne )

Wird wohl nicht einfach zur nächsten Kuttertour wieder "Zucht und Ordnung" in den Haufen zu bringen......|rolleyes


----------



## Norbi (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Tja Rolf da bleibt Dir nichts anderes über als alle Handys und Kameras ein zusacken bevor die nächste Kuttertour den Hafen erreicht


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Norbi schrieb:


> Tja Rolf da bleibt Dir nichts anderes über als alle Handys und Kameras ein zusacken bevor die nächste Kuttertour den Hafen erreicht


 

das is mal 'nen Trick  #6#6....... (aber wenn man das machen würde, wären einige Kollegen ohne ihre "sozialen Kontakte" aufgeschmissen......)


----------



## Ines (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hi Norbi! Wieder da? Schööön!! #h


----------



## Norbi (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hi Ines,ja seit gestern#h


----------



## Reppi (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

da hilft nur ne U100 Tour....


----------



## offense80 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Morgen in Der Bild

VERFALL DER SITTEN IM AB, KEINE BERICHTE MEHR VON SIEGERN!!

Moin Norbi, hoffe es geht dir wieder besser und du bist wieder auf dem Damm. Die Elbe vermisst seinen "Hausmeister" schon


----------



## djoerni (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Habe Christian nochmal auf seine Pflichten hingewiesen!
Sollte bald losgehen. Er muss ja auch die Boardiedickdorschtour im Februar planen


----------



## lausi97 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> "Zucht und Ordnung"......|rolleyes










los ihr schergen,tragt mich auf ner Sänfte........


nänänää,die Jugend von heute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Heyho Norbi alles tutti,in Kentucki,schön dast wieder On bis


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> los ihr schergen,tragt mich auf ner Sänfte........


 

ne ne mein Lieber, soll keine *"Belohnung"* für dich werden...... ein bisschen Strafe sollte schon sein


----------



## lausi97 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ne ne mein Lieber, soll keine *"Belohnung"* für dich werden...... ein bisschen Strafe sollte schon sein



Soso.......... 

aber Du solltest der mit die Peitsche sein, und djoern oder sveni die geächteten|evil:


----------



## Yupii (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Boah, da haste aber noch mal die Kurve gekriegt und schön eingeschleimt#d#d


----------



## lausi97 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Boah, da haste aber noch mal die Kurve gekriegt und schön eingeschleimt#d#d



ja nech,affglitscht...........


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Boah, da haste aber noch mal die Kurve gekriegt und schön eingeschleimt#d#d


 


..............was soll ich sagen?! Der Kamerad weiss eben ganz genau wie's geht !! #c ()


----------



## Yupii (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Sag mal Rolf, hast du kein zuhause? Um 4.58 hier schon rumgeistern. Bist wohl nicht ausgelastet|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Reppi (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

präsenile Bettflucht.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

...... jupp, war "spät dran".... obwohl ich schon kurz vor vier aufgestanden bin |rolleyes.
Schlafen wird doch allgemein völlig überbewerted.......|rolleyes#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ganz schön "still" hier |rolleyes.......

gehe davon aus, ihr schreibt euch gerade alle gegenseitig PNs bezueglich meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk??!! :k:k


----------



## Reppi (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ne Rolf; Du bist raus !! Auf der Ignor-Liste kann man die Beiträge der anderen nicht sehen...


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ne Rolf; Du bist raus !! Auf der Ignor-Liste kann man die Beiträge der anderen nicht sehen...


 

JUDAS !!!!!  |gr:.........................()


----------



## lausi97 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#c........#cund wartet und wartet


----------



## lausi97 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

wo seid ihr denn alle.......


----------



## Yupii (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> wo seid ihr denn alle.......


angeln:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Lausi, schickes Profilbild ......... kommt nur ein bisschen "schräg" rüber :q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi, schickes Profilbild ......... kommt nur ein bisschen "schräg" rüber :q:q:q


er hat sicherlich wieder irgend so ein teuflisches Kraut geraucht|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Reppi (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

das liegt an der Erdkrümmung; bei ihm ist der Kopf oben...


----------



## lausi97 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ooooops,hasse ma ne Mark ey......|bigeyes


----------



## lausi97 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> er hat sicherlich wieder irgend so ein teuflisches Kraut geraucht|uhoh:|uhoh:





jap,bei uns bricht schon das "Grüne Fieber" aus....und ,da bleibt schooooooooooooonmal der ein oder andere stengel übrig


----------



## lausi97 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Halloooooooooooooooooooooooo alloooooooooooooooo llooooooooooooooooo loooooooooooooooooooo ooo ooo oo oo o o o o o o o o,echo o o o o o o o o o seit ihr alle tot oder was?#d#d#d#d


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin zusammen,#h

da ihr ja alle an den (meinen) Weihnachtswünschen arbeitet, wollte ich euch mal aus dem Stress rausholen und ne Pause gönnen . ( mal vorweg, sollte mein Geschenk "etwas" grösser ausfallen, kein Ding....... ich helfe tragen |rolleyes) 

Was anderes, mein Frauchen und ich fahren am Samstag nach Magdeburg zur Messe, ist einer von euch auch da? #c


----------



## lausi97 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Rolf mein gutster,geht es dir jut?Würd da gern hin, aber ist mir zu weit für nur gucken und nicht anfassen.


#hlausi97


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf mein gutster,geht es dir jut?Würd da gern hin, aber ist mir zu weit für nur gucken und nicht anfassen.
> 
> 
> #hlausi97


 
Moin mein Lieber, jau.....arbeite täglich an der Höchstform |uhoh:  ).)
Ist schon schade, dass du so eine weite Anreise hast , kann man aber leider nicht ändern......... andererseits, im Moment haben wohl alle gut zu tun, ist ja kaum einer noch vertreten hier. #c


----------



## Reppi (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wir sind doch alle bei Dir, Rolf..
Zwar im Ghost-Modus, aber ich habe euch im Auge...:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wir sind doch alle bei Dir, Rolf..
> Zwar im Ghost-Modus, aber ich habe euch im Auge...:m


 
hab's geahnt!!!!  |bigeyes|bigeyes (das ist also diese alltägliche "Pieksen" im Nacken........|gr


----------



## Yupii (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,#h
> 
> da ihr ja alle an den (meinen) Weihnachtswünschen arbeitet, wollte ich euch mal aus dem Stress rausholen und ne Pause gönnen .



Rolf, da bist du der Einzige, der das so verstanden hat#d
Es ist eigentlich so, dass du uns mit tollen Weihnachstgeschenken bedenken tun sollst werden wirst:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, da bist du der Einzige, der das so verstanden hat#d
> Es ist eigentlich so, dass du uns mit tollen Weihnachstgeschenken bedenken tun sollst werden wirst:q:q


 
Uwe, so hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen. |rolleyes.... mache mir aber jetzt mal Gedanken (3....2....1....OK, fertig mit Gedanken machen) ....... Nö, ist schon richtig so!!.
Wie gesagt, komme auch zu dir nach hause, wenn du das nicht allein "wuppen" kannst


----------



## lausi97 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, komme auch zu dir nach hause, wenn du das nicht allein "wuppen" kannst



Echt,das würdest Du tun? Ich nich,komm ja schon mit meiner Ollen zu hause nich klar, und dann noch dem Uwe seine#d#d#d:q:q


----------



## Yupii (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Echt,das würdest Du tun? Ich nich,komm ja schon mit meiner Ollen zu hause nich klar, und dann noch dem Uwe seine#d#d#d:q:q


Vielleicht solltest du erst mal mit dir selbst klar kommen|uhoh::q. Du stehst dir doch immer selbst im Wege#d


----------



## Reppi (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich darf es ja eigentlich noch nicht verraten, aber Rolf hat die riesen, schweren Pakete schon zur Post gebracht; also Lausi, Du männliche Zalando-Pussy, nicht so laut schreien, wenn das Paket kommt ! :q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich darf es ja eigentlich noch nicht verraten, aber Rolf hat die riesen, schweren Pakete schon zur Post gebracht; also Lausi, Du männliche Zalando-Pussy, nicht so laut schreien, wenn das Paket kommt ! :q:q:q


 


......i..ch..... hab......hie..r  .......gerade......ne..ga..nz.....schlech....te Ve.....rbin...dung #c ))


----------



## Yupii (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> also Lausi, Du männliche* Zalando-Pussy*, nicht so laut schreien, wenn das Paket kommt ! :q:q:q



#6#6#6:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

aaaaaaaaahii


----------



## lausi97 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

hach ist dat schön mit euch.................


P.S.vermelde den ersten Schnee:c:c


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> hach ist dat schön mit euch.................
> 
> 
> P.S.vermelde den ersten Schnee:c:c


 
Schnee????........nä, den mag ich nur, wenn ich drüber weg fliege nach Brasilien oder so..............#d#d#d (brauch ich, wie nen Pickel am .......... Rücken, völlig über)


----------



## lausi97 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Schnee????........nä, den mag ich nur, wenn ich drüber weg fliege nach Brasilien oder so..............#d#d#d (brauch ich, wie nen Pickel am .......... Rücken, völlig über)



am 24.12 mittags um 2,wäre mir dat auch völlig latte|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Rolfilein, dieses Vorhaben ist aber noch nicht aus der Welt gelle|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolfilein, dieses Vorhaben ist aber noch nicht aus der Welt gelle|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri


 

Na sicher, ist doch abgemacht !!!!! #6


----------



## offense80 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin ihr Wikinger, alles im Lack? Ist eigentlich schon irgendwas als kleine Tour in Planung oder erst in weiter Ferne?


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin ihr Wikinger, alles im Lack? Ist eigentlich schon irgendwas als kleine Tour in Planung oder erst in weiter Ferne?


 
Moin Micha...... in Gedanken schon, aber in Planung noch nicht wirklich |rolleyes.
Evtl. sollte man im Dezember oder so kurzfristig nochmal ne Kuttertour etc. machen? Oder eben im Frühjahr......#c Wetter etc. sollte ja auch so ungefär passen.....aber unsere "Aussenstelle" im Sauerland meldet ja schon den ersten Schnee (bääääääääh!!!!!):cDann wird der auch bald bei uns in der Zivilisation ankommen (), was die Anfahrt für einige Kollegen doch erschwert.


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Micha,klar ist was in Planung aber pn dich


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Micha,klar ist was in Planung aber pn dich


 
so so, da tut sich was........ |rolleyes ()


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> so so, da tut sich was........ |rolleyes ()



Im Kopf schon.......|rolleyes,aber vertraue da mal deiner Erfahrung


----------



## Yupii (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Was wird hier ohne mich geplant|gr:|gr:|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

|rolleyes





Yupii schrieb:


> Was wird hier ohne mich geplant|gr:|gr:|rolleyes



|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyesschätzeken


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Was wird hier ohne mich geplant|gr:|gr:|rolleyes


 

Ruhig Brauner, sollte was anliegen, bekommst du bescheid #h...... 

(auch rechtzeitig, damit du "Mama" fragen kannst, ob du mit den "Grossen" spielen darfst.........)


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner, sollte was anliegen, bekommst du bescheid #h......
> 
> (auch rechtzeitig, damit du "Mama" fragen kannst, ob du mit den "Grossen" spielen darfst.........)



Ahhhhh verdamich,der letzte Satz und schon war Kaffee aufem schmartfone


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hab gerade unten in der Aktivitätenliste gesehen,sobald hier de 'Papas' tippeln,kommt leben inne Bude, gell Sveni:q


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So erstmal delegieren, damit mein Weibchen kohle ranschafft:vik:


----------



## Yupii (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ahhhhh verdamich,der letzte Satz und schon war Kaffee aufem schmartfone



Dann pack doch deine Kauleiste rein, dann passiert dat nich|uhoh::q:q


----------



## Yupii (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner, sollte was anliegen, bekommst du bescheid #h......
> 
> (auch rechtzeitig, damit du "Mama" fragen kannst, ob du mit den "Grossen" spielen darfst.........)



Der Platz auf der Anhängerkupplung ist noch frei, weissu


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Der Platz auf der Anhängerkupplung ist noch frei, weissu


 
...... irgendwie fühle ich mich unter Druck gesetzt |rolleyes;+ ))


----------



## Yupii (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... irgendwie fühle ich mich unter Druck gesetzt |rolleyes;+ ))


|splat2: ne,ne, mein Freund


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... irgendwie fühle ich mich unter Druck gesetzt |rolleyes;+ ))



 so nu ich:Ruhig Brauner,mein Beifahrersitz ist noch frei.Versprech dir auch nicht unter 180 zu fahren


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Dann pack doch deine Kauleiste rein, dann passiert dat nich|uhoh::q:q




Iff find die affer niff.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> so nu ich:Ruhig Brauner,mein Beifahrersitz ist noch frei.Versprech dir auch nicht unter 180 zu fahren


...... so will ich das haben..... 



lausi97 schrieb:


> Iff find die affer niff.....


 
ich sach nur "alt-französisch"!!!!  |uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... so will ich das haben.....
> 
> 
> 
> ich sach nur "alt-französisch"!!!!  |uhoh:



Uhhhhhhhhh,ibah,obwohl, alt ist auch alles zwischen 18 und 19


----------



## elbetaler (12. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#h Hai, @all!
 Als einer der Nichtteilnehmer der letzten Tour wolle ich mal fragen tun...., WAR´S das jetzt oder geht das noch weiter?
 Wer wäre denn der neue Organist oder hatte eigentlich keiner gewonnen? Gibt's, gab´s oder wird´s Überlegungen zu einer Kleinboottour geben?
 ...Wespennest?...Erinnerungsschmerz?....Jeder seine eigene Suppe?..... Illegale Grüppchenbildung?.......#c:q


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h Hai, @all!
> Als einer der Nichtteilnehmer der letzten Tour wolle ich mal fragen tun...., WAR´S das jetzt oder geht das noch weiter?
> Wer wäre denn der neue Organist oder hatte eigentlich keiner gewonnen? Gibt's, gab´s oder wird´s Überlegungen zu einer Kleinboottour geben?
> ...Wespennest?...Erinnerungsschmerz?....Jeder seine eigene Suppe?..... Illegale Grüppchenbildung?.......#c:q
> ...


 
Moin Joerg,
irgendwie warte ich auch noch auf die "Siegerbilder" oder irgend eine Info , wer denn überhaupt den "Hamsterpokal" nach hause schleppen musste.....#c. (Ich finde, wenn man schon von der Gruppe "partizipiert", sollte doch eine "kleiner Bericht" etc. drin sein.)#c
Gerade weil wir auch dann jemanden hätten, der für die Orga der nächsten Tour in Betracht käme ......

Ich kann nicht sagen, ob sich die Truppe zerschlagen hat, oder nicht.|rolleyes

An einem Event von z.B. Freitag bis Sonntag mit Kleinbooten arbeiten wir....... man muss da auch schauen, wieviel Mitfahrer es werden (mehr als unsere "Stammmanschaft der Kuttertouren" sollten es nicht werden, bekommt man einfach nicht "unter einen Hut"), wieviel Boote (haben wir evtl. einige Mitfahrer mit eigenen Booten?) und wo man eine "zusammenhängende Unterkunft" bekommt, wo man abends auch mal zusammensitzen , was trinken und "fachsimpeln" könnte. Vorschlag war Insel Als/Dk, wo auch ich zu tendiere, da man sich dort einfach "unbeschwerter bewegen" kann.......
Zeitpunkt sollte eben das Frühjahr sein..... also, ganz einfach wird das nicht #c|rolleyes

Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.......


----------



## lausi97 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Joerg,
> irgendwie warte ich auch noch auf die "Siegerbilder" oder irgend eine Info , wer denn überhaupt den "Hamsterpokal" nach hause schleppen musste.....#c. (Ich finde, wenn man schon von der Gruppe "partizipiert", sollte doch eine "kleiner Bericht" etc. drin sein.)#c
> Gerade weil wir auch dann jemanden hätten, der für die Orga der nächsten Tour in Betracht käme ......
> 
> ...




Danke Rolf, wusste nicht so recht wie ich es schreiben sollte.Ge
nauso. Tja Watt soll Mann denn noch tuten damit endlich was kümmet,vonne last Tour;+


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Tja Watt soll Mann denn noch tuten damit endlich was kümmet,vonne last Tour;+


 

keine Ahnung, aber erwartet hab ich bezueglich Information doch schon etwas mehr #c.
Egal, haken wir das einfach ab? Sprechen wir das beim "morgentlichen Treffen" bei der nächsten Tour mal deutlich an? |evil:.........


----------



## Skizzza (13. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Jungs!
Eigl sollte der Sieger der Tour (ein Freund von Jörn) noch einen kleinen Bericht erstellen, leider kam/kommt da wohl nichts. Vll schaff ich es die Tage, nochmal in meinem Kopf zu kramen und etwas "zu Papier" zu bringen falls ihr wollt =)
Bin allerdings auch stark eingebunden momentan, ab März gehts für mich wieder auf See für ein halbes Jahr und es muss sehr viel organisiert werden dafür. Reisepass, Visum, verschiedene Trainings-Kurse...
Aber ich freu mich drauf! Auch wenn ich dann wohl die nächste Tour (welche Form sie dann auch haben wird) leider nicht antreten kann, was mich schon ein wenig traurig stimmt. Denn die wird bestimmt der Hammer


----------



## Yupii (13. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dann wohl die nächste Tour (welche Form sie dann auch haben wird) leider nicht antreten kann, was mich schon ein wenig traurig stimmt. Denn die wird bestimmt der Hammer


Das wird dann aber sicherlich sehr ruhig auf dem Schiff werden. Endlich mal dabei ausspannen:q:q Ach nee, dat lausi wird sicherlich dabei sein


----------



## Reppi (13. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wat hat die Jugend von heute doch für ein Lotterleben.......
Du sollst dich auf den Hosenboden setzen und was lernen und nicht in der Weltgeschichte rum düsen !!!


----------



## lausi97 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Das wird dann aber sicherlich sehr ruhig auf dem Schiff werden. Endlich mal dabei ausspannen:q:q Ach nee, dat lausi wird sicherlich dabei sein



|krach::r|motz:


----------



## thomas19 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hallo Skizzza,
Du fährst ab März auf See? Na ja Beruf u. Geld verdienen gehen halt vor. Angelsachen sind teuer! Als was willst Du auf hoher See arbeiten? Hoffentlich nicht als Schleppnetzfischer!
Im Moment versäumst Du ja auch nicht viel beim Ostseeangeln. Da hat so manches Binnengewässer mehr an Fisch zu bieten. Ich denke die nächste Boarditour wird sich wieder in Richtung SH verlagern.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## Yupii (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moinsen ihr Luuuuschen

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.#h#h

Man sieht sich.|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Moinsen ihr Luuuuschen
> 
> Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.#h#h
> 
> Man sieht sich.|rolleyes


 
............heisst also, das war heute dein letzter Arbeitstag in diesem Jahr, unglaublich 

Wünsche euch allen aber auch das Beste, Glück und Gesundheit für's neue Jahr #h


----------



## lausi97 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich auch:Frohes Fest und bleibt gesund beim Rutsch ins Neue Jahr. 

Wir sehen uns..........................


----------



## offense80 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Von mir auch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Kommt alle gesund rein, damit wir auch nächstes Jahr wieder die eine oder andere Tour starten können :vik:


----------



## Ines (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Feiert schön, Leute!

Ich warte auf wärmere Tage, und dann gern mal wieder mit euch auf hohe See! #h


----------



## elbetaler (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#h ..."Oh du fröhliche....!" - Ja, an so einem Jahr ist nix dran. Und das ist nächstes Jahr auch wieder so.

 Allerdings hatte jeder sein eigenes Jahr zu meistern, mit Höhen und Tiefen. Zeit zum Bilanzieren, aber auch um nach vorne zu schauen.
 Am Fischwasser gute erholsame Stunden erlebt, mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg, nette Leutchen kennengelernt, aber auch negatives widerfahren. So isses nun mal.

 Bleibt gesund und ein Frohes Fest, mit den besten Wünschen für das Neue Jahr, 
 für euch und eure Familien (...die Leidtragenden der Angelsucht!  )


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Reppi (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest und fette Beute 
Auf das wir uns gesund im neuen Jahr wiedersehen !!


----------



## thomas19 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Frohes Fest u. ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle Boardis!
Ich werd am 30. noch mal raus,(wenn der Wind es zulässt).#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Moin zusammen,

frohes neues Jahr, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit wünsche ich euch.......#h.
Schauen wir mal, ob wir dieses Jahr öfter mal zusammen auf's Wasser kommen. |rolleyes
Also, bleibt wie ihr seid, oder verbessert euch !!!! 
(Wenn das überhaupt möglich ist ?!......  Obwohl der ein oder andere hätte da doch schon noch etwas Potenzial ..... )


----------



## Yupii (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moinsen Mädelz,
auch von mir alles Gute für 2014



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Obwohl der ein oder andere hätte da doch schon noch etwas Potenzial ..... )


Haste gerade in den Spiegel geschaut


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Moinsen Mädelz,
> auch von mir alles Gute für 2014
> 
> 
> Haste gerade in den Spiegel geschaut


 
Nein nein Yupii, ich hatte da mehr an die fehlende Berichterstattung der letzten Tour u.s.w. gedacht


----------



## lausi97 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Kaum hat das Jahr angefangen und schon sucht Rolf streit.............................

Frohes Neues,ihr ihr ihr................. Nixfänger


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Kaum hat das Jahr angefangen und schon sucht Rolf streit.............................


 

Tze.........arbeite du erstmal deine Liste mit den persönlichen Verbesserungen für 2014 ab........ schätze mal das dauert bis Mitte Mai, oder ?


----------



## Skizzza (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Jungs 

Auch von meiner Seite ein frohes Neues, hoffe ihr hattet schöne Festtage und seid gut reingekommen. Damit das mit dem Treffen zumindest für euch klappt, könnte man ja mit der Planung schon mal Anfangen 

Und bei einer zweiten Tour ab Oktober wäre ich auch wieder am Start, um euch wieder was beizubringen  

PS: 
Das Weihnachtsgeld will investiert werden, bin am suchen nach einer guten/günstigen Klamotten-Kombo für kalte Tage. Einer von euch nen Tipp?


----------



## lausi97 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Tze.........arbeite du erstmal deine Liste mit den persönlichen Verbesserungen für 2014 ab........ schätze mal das dauert bis Mitte Mai, oder ?




Dezember mein Freund...........:q


----------



## lausi97 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> Auch von meiner Seite ein frohes Neues, hoffe ihr hattet schöne Festtage und seid gut reingekommen. Damit das mit dem Treffen zumindest für euch klappt, könnte man ja mit der Planung schon mal Anfangen
> Danke,dito......
> ...




Mann mann mann


----------



## Skizzza (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Danke Thorsten, das sieht sehr vernünftig aus das Zeug!
Wer mag denn mal die Organisation der nächsten Tour in die Hand nehmen?! So schwer ist das nicht, kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen. Ein wenig telefonieren und völliges Vertrauen in die Leute aus dem Bord, mehr braucht man nicht 

Eine Dorschtour, ich vermute Mai/Juni wäre mal wieder eine gute Zeit. Wer wäre denn generell dabei?


----------



## elbetaler (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#hAlter Sprottenquäler, du kannst Fragen stellen, so früh am Tach! Oder iss bei dich Verschieberei der Zeit gerade los?
 (Tschuldigung, noch blöder kann ich nicht absichtlich schreiben ...#d :q)

 Bin immer noch für eine Kleinboot-Variante! Kann ja ein Misch-Masch aus Privat und Mietbooten werden oder wegen der besseren Kostenübersicht eine der Varianten für sich ausschließlich.

 ....Ob wir da uff´n Nenner kommen?#c :q


----------



## Skizzza (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ne ne, NBA Zeit ist, gleich geht das Spiel los. Und nebenbei studier ich noch, ab März gehts erst los mit der Zeit-Verschieberei  Da bin ich dann hoffentlich an Bord der CSAV Houston, immer rund um Südamerika 

Klein-Boot Variante klingt fantastisch, wäre glaub ich auch auch für viele eine neue Erfahrung. Nur wieviel Leute gehen auf ein Boot? Es würde dadurch auf viele kleine Gruppen aufgesplittet, der direkte Kontakt zwischen den Gruppen würde ja nur vor der Fahr und nach der Fahrt stattfinden. Generell finde ich die Idee einer solchen Tour auch sehr gut, allerdings geht sie glaube ich am bisherigen "Sinn" der BKT vorbei. Nämlich das direkte Miteinander für einige Stunden. Dafür bräuchte es dann schon mehr als einen Tag auf den Kleinbooten, mit evtl Übernachten, gemeinsam Grillen am Abend etc. Solch eine Variante wäre wesentlich aufwendiger, natürlich teurer usw aber wohl auch erfolgsversprechender und nochmal eine neue Dimension. Ich wäre gern dabei bei solch einer Sache und bin gespannt, worauf ihr euch im Endeffekt einigt. 

Meine Kommentare sollen ja auch erstmal als Anregung einer neuen Tour dienen, da ich selbst ja nicht teilnehmen kann. Aber es wäre sehr schade, wenn das ganze schon wieder einschläft wie vor einigen Jahren bereits


----------



## lausi97 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ne ne, NBA Zeit ist, gleich geht das Spiel los. Und nebenbei studier ich noch, ab März gehts erst los mit der Zeit-Verschieberei  Da bin ich dann hoffentlich an Bord der CSAV Houston, immer rund um Südamerika
> 
> Klein-Boot Variante klingt fantastisch, wäre glaub ich auch auch für viele eine neue Erfahrung. Nur wieviel Leute gehen auf ein Boot? Es würde dadurch auf viele kleine Gruppen aufgesplittet, der direkte Kontakt zwischen den Gruppen würde ja nur vor der Fahr und nach der Fahrt stattfinden. Generell finde ich die Idee einer solchen Tour auch sehr gut, allerdings geht sie glaube ich am bisherigen "Sinn" der BKT vorbei. Nämlich das direkte Miteinander für einige Stunden. Dafür bräuchte es dann schon mehr als einen Tag auf den Kleinbooten, mit evtl Übernachten, gemeinsam Grillen am Abend etc. Solch eine Variante wäre wesentlich aufwendiger, natürlich teurer usw aber wohl auch erfolgsversprechender und nochmal eine neue Dimension. Ich wäre gern dabei bei solch einer Sache und bin gespannt, worauf ihr euch im Endeffekt einigt.
> 
> Meine Kommentare sollen ja auch erstmal als Anregung einer neuen Tour dienen, da ich selbst ja nicht teilnehmen kann. Aber es wäre sehr schade, wenn das ganze schon wieder einschläft wie vor einigen Jahren bereits




MOIN Sven, Rolf hat da glob ick schon was im Auge,Kleinboottour!Ist in meinen augen besser,weil, das geht für die meisten über 2tage,da kann Mann*dann abends klönen bei nem Bierchen.Ausserdem hat es den Vorteil,das wir mit dir Troubadix spielen können


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin ihr Helden.......
Sven, alle, so war es angedacht...... Kleinboottour über 2 Tage mit "gemeinsamer Übernachtung" (Lausi, bitte jetzt keine Angebote hier|bigeyes).... Ort, da hab ich an Als gedacht..... Daenemark ist da etwas angenehmer im Umgang mit Anglern . Und eben ein Misch-Masch aus eigenen und Mietbooten. Teilnehmer, da habe ich an den "harten Kern" unserer Kutterhorde gedacht.
Leute, ich bin da für alles offen........ schickt Vorschläge, Anregungen etc. .... sammeln wir und hecken was aus .
(Tatsächlich bin ich im Moment jobtechnisch richtig busy, es werden für mich auch noch einige Trips nach Middle East, Lateinamerika/Brazil und Texas bis dahin anfallen..... daher habt noch etwas Geduld
Wir sollten mal den Matze2004 (?) anfunken, nen Tysk, der auf Als wohnt..... der kann uns da auch Tips geben


----------



## lausi97 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin ihr Helden.......
> Sven, alle, so war es angedacht...... Kleinboottour über 2 Tage mit "gemeinsamer Übernachtung" (Lausi, bitte jetzt keine Angebote hier|bigeyes).... Ort, da hab ich an Als gedacht..... Daenemark ist da etwas angenehmer im Umgang mit Anglern . Und eben ein Misch-Masch aus eigenen und Mietbooten. Teilnehmer, da habe ich an den "harten Kern" unserer Kutterhorde gedacht.
> Leute, ich bin da für alles offen........ schickt Vorschläge, Anregungen etc. .... sammeln wir und hecken was aus .
> (Tatsächlich bin ich im Moment jobtechnisch richtig busy, es werden für mich auch noch einige Trips nach Middle East, Lateinamerika/Brazil und Texas bis dahin anfallen..... daher habt noch etwas Geduld
> Wir sollten mal den Matze2004 (?) anfunken, nen Tysk, der auf Als wohnt..... der kann uns da auch Tips geben



Ich unterstreich das mal so,aber kuscheln tu ich trotzdem mit dir:k:k:k:k:q

ps:Komm ja gesund und heile zurück!


----------



## Skizzza (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Mensch das klingt nach ner guten Sache. Da finden sich hoffentlich einige für. An welchen Zeitraum hattet ihr denn bisher gedacht?

Grade für Leute mit einer längeren Anreise ist sowas natürlich angenehmer, allerdings schrecken die Kosten evtl den einen oder anderen Boardie ab. Vll könnte man ja beides ins Auge fassen. Für den von dir erwähnten "harten Kern" die Dänemark Tour als Boardie-KLEINBOOT-Tour, und für die anderen Interessierten eine Boardie-KUTTER-Tour? 

Gibt ja leider bisher wenig Resonanz, aber ich glaube schon, dass viele mitlesen, sich bisher aber zurückhalten. Evtl wird mit zunehmender Planung auch das Interesse hier stärker bzw mehr geäußert


----------



## Yupii (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Zur Not  würde ich so ne Kleinboot-Tour auch mitmachen. Es wird aber darauf ankommen, in welchem Zeitraum das stattfinden soll.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Bei kleinboot bin ich raus... an ner kuttertour hab ich aber starkes Interesse!!.. gerne darf es auch mal was anderes als die S H Kutter sein!! Rügen? ? 24Std Tour?? Ich bin da flexibel!


----------



## lausi97 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Sven,so ähnlich war es angedacht,die Kleinboottour soll die BKT nicht ersetzen sondern zusätzlich stattfinden.Die höheren kosten,sind evtl.garnicht so hoch,und manch einer sagt sich auch:ich fahr lieber für 2tage mit Übernachtung aus dem Ruhrgebiet etc.,wie für einen dreiviertel Tag Kuttern?Finde  das man vom Kleinboot flexibeler sein wird und das die Fänge besser sein könnten.

Uwe den Zeitraum haben wa noch nicht so fest.......,aber zum kuscheln mit mir und Rolf sollte dir die Jahreszeit doch egal sein,wobei das im Winter bestimmt wärmer ist:k:k:k:k

ps. ich hab den matze mal angeschrieben,evtl hat er ja ein paar gut tips für uns,und steht uns da zur seite?


----------



## djoerni (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

wäre bei sowohl als auch dabei!
Da unser Gewinner der letzten Tour aus meinen Reihen kam, werde ich mir den Schuh der Organisation auch anziehen. 
Also her mit den Angeboten!
Ostsee Kutter oder eventuell mal was exotisches?
Dachte da an Nordsee Dänemark oder so?


----------



## elbetaler (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#h  Ich meine, die Kleinbootvarianten sind schon verlockend, bringen aber bei den Details der Organisation und der langen Planungsphase mehr Nach- als Vorteile.
 Wie wird das Wetter gerade dann sein (Windklausel)?
 Wenn Boote gemietet werden, wer übernimmt die Kosten bei kurzfristigen Absagen der Teilnehmer?
 Zitat Sven: ... eingeschränkte Kommunikation untereinander während der Angelzeit (....gemeinsam macht´s Spaß!|bla:)
 Bei einer Übernachtung kann man ja abends was zusammen machen...:l  (ich dachte da an grillen!)
 Also das Beispiel ALS finde ich gut, da war ich auch schon paar mal. Wir haben in Fynshav auf dem Campingplatz gestanden, der fest in deutscher Dauercamper-Hand ist. Da gibt es auch Bungalows und Fewo´s. Der Kutter ab Fynshav ist allerdings nicht allzu groß, nimmt ~15 Leute mit (?). Aber der junge Käpt´n kennt sich aus, da hab ich immer gut gefangen. Und Boote könnte man da auch reichlich mieten....
 Nordborg oder Mommark hatten dazumal auch Kutterangebote. Also das müsste man chronologisch angehen, dass an alles gedacht wird. Aber dazu braucht man erstmal das definitive Ziel, eine definitive Teilnehmerzahl und Liste, den Termin und einen Kostenplan. |uhoh:;+
 Und...und...und... viiiiiiiiiiiiiel Lust und Laune! Aber ALS liecht juhte fuffzig Kilometer nur hinter Flensburg und allet juhte Straße.
 ...Fünen wäre auch nicht weit! 


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Ines (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wenn ich Zeit habe, komme ich auch mit - wird in der kommenden Zeit aber schwierig.


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Moin Leute, alles fit? 
.....wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, bin ich im Moment echt "berufsbedingt beschäfigt" ....... evtl. nimmt jemand anderes die Planung einer "Kleinboottour" in die Hand? 
Lausi, hat sich Matze schon gemeldet? Ansonsten mal WRS auf Als anfunken, Frank hilft uns da bestimmt weiter........


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

jo.......... genau so hab ich es mir vorgestellt. Wenn man mal etwas abgeben möchte, ist komischerweise keiner online,  alle sind busy und Zeit hat ja schon gar keiner . |bigeyes Hätte ich geschrieben, es ist alles "in Sack und Tüten"........ na ja


----------



## mathei (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

ist spät rolf und freitag. alle zum tanz.


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



mathei schrieb:


> ist spät rolf und freitag. alle zum tanz.


 

hm, das kann natürlich sein  ............


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



mathei schrieb:


> ist spät rolf und freitag. alle zum tanz.


 
........Moin, na, da wird ja ganz schön lange "getanzt"........|bigeyes
Egal, dann ist das "Ding" eben durch.......


----------



## Reppi (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Rolf, dann machen wir sowas in "kleinerer Runde"....


----------



## Yupii (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Rolf, dann machen wir sowas in "kleinerer Runde"....


#6#6
So isses


----------



## offense80 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Moin ihr Lieben......

Interesse mit euch Chaospiraten ne Tour zu machen hab ich natürlich allemal, muß nur sehen ob es zeitlich und finanziell passt...... aber eins vorweg...... MIT EUCH IMMER #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Rolf, dann machen wir sowas in "kleinerer Runde"....


Moinsen! 
Also in so ner "kleinen Runde" würde ich mich ja glatt "opfern" das Quartett zu komplettieren. ... oder zumindest die erste Reserve.  Gebt nur rechtzeitig laut!.... bin für fast jede Schandtat zu haben


----------



## Skizzza (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Na klingt doch nach einem Plan. Der "harte" Kern organisiert sich mit einigen Interessierten eine Kleinboot-Tour und Djoerni würde sich scheinbar um eine Kutter-Tour kümmern. 

Da sich die meisten wohl wieder erst melden, wenn Schiff/Termine stehen bzw sich etwas herauskristallisiert, schlag ich vor, mal wieder oben im Bord nen Trööt mit Abstimmungen hierzu zu eröffnen?


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

ich wäre sowohl für eine KLeinboottour als auch an einer Kuttertour interessiert.

zum Thema Kutter:
Wo wollen wir denn hin?


----------



## Yupii (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> zum Thema Kutter:
> Wo wollen wir denn hin?



Hanstholm|bigeyes|bigeyes:q:q???


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So eine Tour hälst du in deinem Alter doch garnicht mehr aus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lausi97 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Hanstholm|bigeyes|bigeyes:q:q???



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|licht#6#6 warum eigentlich nich..........oder was anderes in DK


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

meinetwegen gerne!


----------



## Reppi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

dann guck doch mal, ob es die Frem ( 2 Mast-Holzschiff) irgendwo Middelfahrt, oder so noch gibt.
War vor Jahren mal mit; genial !!!


----------



## djoerni (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Die Frem liegt in Arhus. Die Nummer die ich im Netz gefunden habe, geht keiner ran. Homepage scheinen die nicht zu haben.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Moin!
Da hier ja gerade bei den Kuttern Richtung DK geluschert wird, könnte ich auch mal den Oeresund zwischen Kopenhagen und Helsingör in den Raum werfen.
Relativ Windgeschützt, gute Kutterstruktur, gute Möglichkeiten von Land auf Mefo und platte und nicht zu vergessen ist auch Kopenhagen immer einen Sightseeing besuch wert!!


----------



## Onkel Kai (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hei hei, bin wieder zurueck 
Also ich wuerde direkt mal Interesse anmelden 
Kurze Frage: Gibt es schon nen Anhaltspunkt fuer den Termin?


----------



## lausi97 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

@onkel,watte............



Djoeeeeeeeeeeeerniiiiiiiiiiiii nimmst Du die Organisation?


----------



## djoerni (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @onkel,watte............
> 
> 
> 
> Djoeeeeeeeeeeeerniiiiiiiiiiiii nimmst Du die Organisation?


 

bin ich schon bei schatzi. check gerade mal freie Termine bei diversen Kuttern!


----------



## lausi97 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



djoerni schrieb:


> bin ich schon bei schatzi. check gerade mal freie Termine bei diversen Kuttern!



Gutes Hasilein:l


----------



## lausi97 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Nix,nadda,niente...........watt los nu?


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Warte auf die MS Nana...


----------



## djoerni (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Antwort Nana:

Danke fuer ihre mail.
Kompltte wochenenden habe ich in moment nicht mehr frei.
nur mal hier und da einen tag.

in moment habe ich diese tage noch den kutter frei:

Sonntag 23/2
und
Pfingstmontag  9/6

Sonntag 13/7

Sonntag 20/7

komplettes wochenende  1/8 - 3/8 und 8/8 - 10/8 und wieder 22/8 - 24/8

ABER, weil der kutter so hart ausgebucht ist fuer dieses jahr versuche ich einen 2. kutter fuer das gebiet her zu kriegen.
Wir arbeiten an der sache und haben die anfragen zur SEBG schon losgeschicht. Wenn die positiv zurueck kommen
sollte das klappen. Ich denke das wir so ca. mitte Marz bescheid wissen ob das klappt oder nicht.
Wenn ihr so lange warten koennt, dann kommen mehrere termine frei fuer den Fruehling.
Dann bitte anfang/ mitte Marz mich nochmal kontakten  !!


----------



## elbetaler (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

|wavey: ...djoerni,
 großes Lob für deine Mühe und diesen genialen Ansatz, mit der Nana mitzufahren! Es wäre vieles denkbar, selbst wenn es nur eine Ausfahrt werden würde. So wie ich es gesehen habe, wären das (leider) Sonntage. Nun, dann ist Samstag Anreise und abends wird gegrillt, gebrandelt oder gedorschelt/gemefodelt .
 Geil wären allerdings zwei Ausfahrten, denn Samstag und Sonntag. In dem Fall wäre mir am liebsten, Freitagabend da zu sein. Ich bräuchte keine Unterkunft, die hab ich dabei.

 Vllt. klappt das ja, dass demnächst noch ein zweiter Kutter dazu kommt (...wer weiß, wie dieser dann ist...?). 
 Jedenfalls ist das ein tolles Erlebnis, bei Morten mitzufahren! Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen und da kann sich manch einer der Skipper ein "Brot von der Scheibe abschneiden"! (...war so gewollt! ...) |bigeyes :m


 Schöne Grüße. WANN GEHTS LOS?


----------



## lausi97 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Oi,der djoerni war aber nicht nur gestern gut#6,frage dennoch, wer oder was ist SEBG?
Und dem letzten satz von elbetaler schliess ich mich an:Wann geht es los


----------



## djoerni (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

lasst uns bis März warten. Dann weiss Morten mehr. SEBG keine Ahnung. Eventuell eine dänische Behörde?


----------



## Skizzza (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Na das klingt ja gut was ihr da so plant!

Evtl ist die See-BG gemeint, Dienststelle Schiffssicherheit. Betrifft vll die Zulassung eines Schiffes.


----------



## elbetaler (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

|wavey: Eh Svenni, war das bei euch noch nicht dran oder in welchem "Silvester" wird das durchgekaut?
 Immer dieses Halbwissen! #d :q

 Hoffe dir geht's gut und es geht dir schon hoffentlich ordentlich die Düse vor der richtigen Kuttertour. Aber du hast es ja so gewollt und wenn du schön in der "Schule" aufpasst, schaust du aus dem Steuerhaus hinter dem Joystick auf das Treiben auf dem und um das Schiff herum, bei einer Rollzeit von über 10 Sekunden - da fällt dir plötzlich ein, was du vorgestern gegessen hast  ...............

 dann spätestens erinnerst du dich: ach wär´ich doch bloß mit der Bande angelverrückter Halbaffen zur

 BOARDIE - KUTTERTOUR mitgefahren!   :c  :m



 Beste Grüße und bleib gesund und immer
                          eine glückliche Heimkehr!!!  #6


----------



## Skizzza (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ah gar kein deutsches Schiff bzw geflaggt? Oder was meinste? Lerne gern dazu sonst

Edit: Oder meinste wegen GL? Die arbeiten ja für die BG

Ja ich werd euch schon sehr vermissen, freu mich dann wenn ich wieder da bin auf einen ausführlichen bericht!! 

Ich danke dir, in ca. 2 Wochen solls los gehen. Freitag noch eine Klausur und dann um den 26/27. rum ab in die Dom Rep wo ich aufsteige


----------



## Yupii (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ich danke dir, in ca. 2 Wochen solls los gehen. Freitag noch eine Klausur und dann um den 26/27. rum ab in die Dom Rep wo ich aufsteige



Gott sei dank sind wir dich erst mal los:q:q

Viel Glück bei den Klausuren und viel Spaß danach auf`m Kudda.Komm gesund zurück.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Oh, Oh Dom Rep... Da gibt's Fisch satt 
Viel Spass und Erfolg! Lerne ordentlich und schneide bei den Klausuren gut ab!
Ansonsten passiert Dir das gleiche wie Yupii


----------



## Yupii (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Genau. Wirst Millionär:q:q
Ist auch so ein elendiger Beruf


----------



## lausi97 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Genau. Wirst Millionär:q:q
> Ist auch so ein elendiger Beruf



Wem sagst du das,immer diese elendige frage morgens:Rolls oder Bentley,oder doch den Lambo ach ne lieber den Porsche


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

............ ihr habt Sorgen |rolleyes. Wird Zeit, dass ihr mal wieder Salzwasser in's Gesicht bekommt


----------



## djoerni (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

was seid ihr denn für welche? Ihr fahrt noch Auto????
Ich bin zum fliegen übergegangen... Aus dem Heli lässt es sich ganz gut angeln


----------



## elbetaler (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Gibt's schon was sachdienlich-konkretes-neues zu ALS ?
 ...Ja, ische weise - müssen noch abwarten!:c 
 Wollen wir nicht trotzdem schon mal bissel davon reden, wer denn überhaupt Bock hätte? Auch mal, um den Bedarf zu checken. Also ich sage mal: DABEI !

 ...Kosten, ein oder zwei Tage (Unterkunft), Fahrgemeinschaften,.......Gefriermöglichkeiten  usw.
 Aber das wird dann noch genug Vorlaufzeit geben, zum Abschnacken.

 WO IST DIE LIIIIIIISTE?  :vik:


----------



## elbetaler (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

|bigeyes ... Und Yupii,

 eigentlich könntest du doch Hauptsponsor sein! Bin auch bereit, für dich Werbung zu machen (Basecap, Floater, Auto, T-Shirt.......) 


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin, bezueglich der Kleinboottour nach Als etc. ..... ich bin da leider noch nicht weiter, der Job nimmt mich im Moment voll in Anspruch. Hatte ja schonmal vorgeschlagen den Frank von WRS in Notmark anzufunken, oder eben "Matze2004". Der wohnt auch auf Als und kann evtl. Tips geben?
Ansonsten, wenn alle zu bechäftigt sind, bleibt es eben bei einer "Kuttertour", evtl. auch über 2 Tage?! #c

Mal schauen


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



elbetaler schrieb:


> |bigeyes ... Und Yupii,
> 
> eigentlich könntest du doch Hauptsponsor sein! Bin auch bereit, für dich Werbung zu machen (Basecap, Floater, Auto, T-Shirt.......)
> 
> ...


 
Mensch Yupii, das wäre doch was....... dafür werbe ich auch für dich un deinen Job  (aber ohne irgendwelche Bilder drauf, wo du gerade "ältere Menschen" anfasst und dich vergnügst |bigeyes|bigeyes) :q
(Also Floater, Jacke 3 XL, Hose standard):q:q...... wenn Auto, da evtl. der A6 3.0tdi, s-line (da hab ich noch ne Dachbox für ) Dann brauch ich die nicht wegzugeben


----------



## Yupii (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Jungs, ich hab jetzt keine Zeit für euch:c
Ich muss in den Keller, Geld umschaufeln, damit es nicht schimmelig wird:q. Danach noch ne Runde in den Münzen schwimmen:vik:
Ihr seht, das ist heute ein anstrengender Tag für mich.|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (aber ohne irgendwelche Bilder drauf, wo du gerade "ältere Menschen" anfasst und dich vergnügst |bigeyes|bigeyes) :q




Bilder#qBilder#qBilder#q


isch sach ma :Dabei..........:q:q:qRolfi und Uwe ärgern,Sveni is ja nicht dabei,also übernehm ich seinen Part:q:q:q:q:q.


Watt is eigentlich mit dem " Reppitier"?lebt es noch?

Tja Rolf,das ist unser Schicksal,immer bussi äh bissi ach scheixx englusch ,immer voll am arbeiten dran,geht doch.....,
aber dafür fahrn wa digget Auto:q:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ............ ihr habt Sorgen |rolleyes. Wird Zeit, dass ihr mal wieder Salzwasser in's Gesicht bekommt




oh ja bitte bitte mach mich nass................


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Tja Rolf,das ist unser Schicksal,immer bussi äh bissi ach scheixx englusch ,immer voll am arbeiten dran,geht doch.....,
> aber dafür fahrn wa digget Auto:q:q:q:q


 
.... na ja, ich nicht #d..... (noch nicht )


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Jetzt kommen sie langsam alle wieder aus ihren dunklen Löchern gekrochen....
Also, ich sach mal......dabei !


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen sie langsam alle wieder aus ihren dunklen Löchern gekrochen....
> Also, ich sach mal......dabei !



Es lebt.......tach digga


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Tach, mein Lausi-Mausi 
Habe Winterschlaf so langsam beendet...#6


----------



## lausi97 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

jallajalla#y|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:


----------



## lausi97 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

|uhoh:nix,nadda,niente#c


----------



## Skizzza (18. April 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Mensch da ist man mal ein paar tage außer Landes... Was ist denn hier los? Wo bleibt die neue Tour?! Wetter müsste doch auch schon passen da bei euch. 
Grüße aus Houston
Sven


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. April 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Mensch da ist man mal ein paar tage außer Landes... Was ist denn hier los? Wo bleibt die neue Tour?! Wetter müsste doch auch schon passen da bei euch.
> Grüße aus Houston
> Sven


 
Moin Svenni.........

diese Tour hat sich wohl erledigt #c, irgendwie kommt da nix mehr.....

In Houston? Ich fliege im Mai wieder nach Lafayette /LA und danach nach Houston/TX......wenn du noch ein paar Tage dem "Dampfer" anbindest, zeige ich dir mal das Nachtleben in Texas ..........


----------



## Yupii (19. April 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Damen und Mädelz,
ich wünsche euch ein schönes Osterfest. 
Vielleicht funktioniert ja doch irgendmal wieder mit ner Tour, falls unser verantwortlicher Klapppstuhl in die Hufe kommt


----------



## lausi97 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Jo Opi,dir und allen anderen auch schöne Ostern!

Jupp datt da nix kümmet,ist echt ma voll für'n a.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jo Opi,dir und allen anderen auch schöne Ostern!
> 
> Jupp datt da nix kümmet,ist echt ma voll für'n a.....


 
Moin, Danke......auch dir und deiner Family frohe Ostern.......
....... ich klinke mich hier mal aus........ Lausi, wir bleiben in Kontakt bezuegl. Kleinboot- und Norge-Tour.....


----------



## offense80 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Moin ihr Lieben. Ist ja echt merkwürdig das hier absolut nichts kommt....aber auch bei der Makrelentour ist null Resonanz....liegen die alle noch im Winterschlaf? Sonst war schon immer High Live in den Chats......
Ich hoffe wir bleiben auch in Kontakt wegen der Ausfahrten.

Schöne Ostern 

Michael


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin Moin ihr Lieben. Ist ja echt merkwürdig das hier absolut nichts kommt....aber auch bei der Makrelentour ist null Resonanz....liegen die alle noch im Winterschlaf? Sonst war schon immer High Live in den Chats......
> Ich hoffe wir bleiben auch in Kontakt wegen der Ausfahrten.
> 
> Schöne Ostern
> ...


 
Moin Micha, frohe Ostern!!!!

........ melde mich, wenn wenn 'ne Tour etc. anliegt #6


----------



## lausi97 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, Danke......auch dir und deiner Family frohe Ostern.......
> ....... ich klinke mich hier mal aus........ Lausi, wir bleiben in Kontakt bezuegl. Kleinboot- und Norge-Tour.....



#6aber türlich digga:q


----------



## Skizzza (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Mensch, da haben wir die tradition scheinbar zumindest kurzfristig wiederauferlebt und dann sowas :/
Aber bevor der pokal und die urkunden in irgendeinen schrank/schublade verschwinden, melde ich zumindest für herbst/winter eine Tour an. Momentan bin ich in Sao Paulo, aber Ende september bin ich wieder im Lande und bereit, zumindest eine kleine Boardi Tour zu organisieren!!

Lg
Sven


----------



## Reppi (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ohne Dich geht es nicht,Sven !#6
Wenigstens 2-3 der üblichen Verdächtigen halten die Tradition im ganz kleinen Rahmen aufrecht...


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ohne Dich geht es nicht,Sven !#6
> Wenigstens 2-3 der üblichen Verdächtigen halten die Tradition im ganz kleinen Rahmen aufrecht...


 
:q:q


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ohne Dich geht es nicht,Sven !#6
> Wenigstens 2-3 der üblichen Verdächtigen halten die Tradition im ganz kleinen Rahmen aufrecht...



|asmil:|asmil::#2:#a:q


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

und dann ne 3 aus West.....:l


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> und dann ne 3 aus West.....:l



Ne Blondine aus Süd wäre aber auch nicht schlecht......................


Sven, ohne dich geht wirklich nix................


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Yupii, alter S....

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit natürlich auch #6


----------



## Reppi (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Auch von mir alles Gute für den Angelgott !!#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Alles Gute alter Pilkervernichter!


----------



## Yupii (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moinsen Mädelz, 
danke für die Glückwünsche.
Trotz des hohen Alters nehme ich noch rege am Tagesgeschehen teil.:vik::vik:


----------



## offense80 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Von mir auch |schild-g|schild-g du alte Dorschbombe |supergri und lass es dir gut gehen #6


----------



## Yupii (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Von mir auch |schild-g|schild-g du alte Dorschbombe |supergri und lass es dir gut gehen #6



Ich danke dir


----------



## lausi97 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Sven............mach ma was!


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Micha, Glückwunsch und alles Gute mein Lieber !!!!! #6 Lass es dir gut gehen !!!!:vik:

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Reppi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

von mir auch alles Gute !!!!:vik:

PS. Habe am 04.08. noch einen Platz bei Gert offen...wer Lust hat....


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> von mir auch alles Gute !!!!:vik:
> 
> PS. Habe am 04.08. noch einen Platz bei Gert offen...wer Lust hat....


 
Moin........... schade, aber da kommen wir gerade aus dem Allgäu wieder#c.

Aber frag mal Olaf, mit dem spielt ja sonst keiner  :q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Olaf ?|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Olaf ?|bigeyes|bigeyes


 
sunny??? |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Yupii (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

|schild-g offense80 und alles Gute. Mach dir nen schönen Tag.


----------



## Reppi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

@Rolf
Ich weis schon, wer Olaf ist..
Aber, wen willst Du mir da ans Bein nageln ?:m


----------



## sunny (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich kann da leider auch nicht. Ist mein erster Arbeitsdtag nach meinem 14-tägigen Urlaub, den ich in wenigen Stunden antreten werde |supergri.


----------



## lausi97 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Micha, alles gute...........|laola:


----------



## lausi97 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

isch kann och nich


----------



## Reppi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

können tut ihr alle nicht.......:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> isch kann och nich


 

ja, wissen wir......... hat sich ja schon rumgesprochen, 

angeln doch auch nicht, oder? :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> können tut ihr alle nicht.......:q:q:q:q:q:q


 
ich sach nur: " letzte Tour"..... (du *"Bug-Looser"*  :q:q #6)


----------



## Yupii (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> können tut ihr alle nicht.......:q:q:q:q:q:q



gaaanz dünnes Eis :q:q

das sagt der, der bei der letzten Tour mit Müh und Not nur Mindestmaß gefangen hat|supergri|supergri


----------



## Reppi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

ich wollte ja nur mal sehen, wie lange "dat Kropp-Zeuch" brauch, um aus den dunklen Höhlen zu kommen..#6:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> ich wollte ja nur mal sehen, wie lange "dat Kropp-Zeuch" brauch, um aus den dunklen Höhlen zu kommen..#6:q:q:q


 
ja ja, du wirst doch auch gerade in Richtung Bremen "outgesourced".... wollen dich die "Dünenbewohner" da oben auch nicht mehr haben  ?  :q:q


----------



## Reppi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

werde Entwicklungshelfer....|supergri|supergri


----------



## offense80 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin ihr Chaoten, und vielen Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche. Da heute Freitag ist, werde ich mich für euch opfern, und für euch alle mittrinken. Irgendwie werde ich das schaffen |supergri


----------



## lausi97 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ja, wissen wir......... hat sich ja schon rumgesprochen,
> 
> angeln doch auch nicht, oder? :q:q:q:q:q



|krach:


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |krach:


 
:q:q:q ()


----------



## lausi97 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> :q:q:q ()



Abbah sichi...........


----------



## Skizzza (29. August 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So jungs, in 2 wochen bin ich wieder im lande!! 

Da ich doch ziehmlichen entzug habe, muss ich die verpassten fahrten natuerlich nachholen. waere nett, wenn man dann wieder ein paar bekannte gesichter sieht. also, freiwillige vor! wer mag dieses jahr nochmal hochkommen und mitkuttern? werde das ganze erst nach meiner ankunft lesen koennen, ihr habt also 2 wochen zum ueberlegen.

lg aus buenos aires
sven


----------



## offense80 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to youuuuuu


Alles gute zum Geburtstag Lausi, und lass es dir gut gehen


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Jau Totti, 
auch von mir alles Gute, viel Glück und Gesundheit!!! 
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

Und dass wir bald mal wieder zusammen loskommen !!!!


----------



## lausi97 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Danke ihr alten Fischersfreunde,

wird Zeit das wa uns ma Wiedersehen.

Wo is nur dieser Sven, wenn man ihn ma braucht?


----------



## offense80 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Der ist bestimmt wieder irgendwo im Taka - Tuka Land unterwegs....hatte er nicht sowas in der Art auch geschrieben? 

Jo, im Herbst noch mal ne schöne Tour mit euch, das hätte was #6


----------



## lausi97 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Der ist bestimmt wieder irgendwo im Taka - Tuka Land unterwegs....hatte er nicht sowas in der Art auch geschrieben?
> 
> Jo, im Herbst noch mal ne schöne Tour mit euch, das hätte was #6



Bitte, bitte..................


----------



## Skizzza (21. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Jungs! #h

Melde mich wieder zurück, bin gut gelandet. Zeit war hart aber erlebnisreich. Leider hatte sich ja bisher keiner gemeldet und so bin ich letzten Dienstag schonmal zum kuttern los. War aber ne pleite, aufgrund des windes nur auf platte gegangen. 10 scheiben gingen dann noch, aber ist ja nicht dasselbe. 

Ich höre nun allerdings raus, dass es auch einigen anderen in den Fingern juckt. Falls sich einige Interessierte finden, könnten wir ja im kleinen Rahmen im November noch eine Tour starten? Falls sich einige Verwegene finden, würde ich das ganze dann mal wieder in die Hand nehmen.

Persönlich hatte ich vor, vom 22.11-23.11 an der 24h tour auf der seho teilzunehmen. Allerdings würde ich das auch verschieben , falls man sich auf diesen Termin einigen würde. Falls wir einige leute zusammentrommeln können|kopfkrat

also, wer hätte denn lust, laune und zeit?:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

23. November wäre ich dabei.................


----------



## Yupii (22. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Lausi, alte Schlampe:q
nachträglich noch alles Gute für dich|schild-g


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Jungs! #h
> 
> Melde mich wieder zurück, bin gut gelandet. Zeit war hart aber erlebnisreich. Leider hatte sich ja bisher keiner gemeldet und so bin ich letzten Dienstag schonmal zum kuttern los. War aber ne pleite, aufgrund des windes nur auf platte gegangen. 10 scheiben gingen dann noch, aber ist ja nicht dasselbe.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sven, schön von dir zu hören . 
Kannst ja mal rumhorchen welcher Kutter in Frage kommen würde , sicherlich machen wir es um mal wieder die Truppe zusammen zu bekommen, aber etwas Fisch sollte schon "abfallen", oder?!  Diesbezueglich haben sich ja einige Kapitäne nicht wirklich hervor getan...... (;+)
Finde super, dass du dich kümmerst #6 Horch dich mal bitte um und gib "Laut". 
Sollten wir nicht endlich mal Wismar in's Visier nehmen?#c|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (22. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Sollten wir nicht endlich mal Wismar in's Visier nehmen?#c|rolleyes


Hatten wir doch beim letzten Mal


----------



## KlickerHH (22. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Jungs,

nach langer Abstinenz würde ich auch gern mal wieder ein paar Pilker versenken. November klingt gut. Allerdings bin ich bei dem WE nicht sicher, kann sein, dass meine Chefin ihren B-Day feiern möchte.....wenn nicht, bin ich am Start.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> nach langer Abstinenz würde ich auch gern mal wieder ein paar Pilker versenken. November klingt gut. Allerdings bin ich bei dem WE nicht sicher, kann sein, dass meine Chefin ihren B-Day feiern möchte.....wenn nicht, bin ich am Start.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jan, hört sich doch gut an #h, dann bekommen wir evtl. mal wieder ne grössere Truppe zusammen?! 

Männers, rafft euch auf........ :m

Yupii/ Uwe...... stimmt, hast Recht !!  |bigeyes


----------



## Skizzza (22. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Freut mich schonmal sehr, dass es bisher schon etwas Feedback gibt!

Um das nochmal klar zu stellen, die Tour ist auf keinen festen Termin bisher angesetzt. Der 22./23. November ist nur der Tag der 24 stunden Tour auf der Seho, für die ich mich interessiert hatte. Hat nix mit der eventuellen Boardie Tour zu tun!

Was Zeitpunkt und Ort/Schiff betrifft bin ich bisher für alles offen. Allerdings hat Rolf natürlich auch Recht, dass wir neben dem ganzen Spaß auch gerne noch einige Fische in der Kiste hätten. 
Wismar waren wir letztes mal, da war es fangtechnisch nicht so gut. Aber ist ja auch nicht jeder Tag Fangtag 

Unsere bisherigen Touren fanden auf der Monika in Heiligenhafen, Blauort von Laboe und der Christa von Wismar statt. 
Es gibt noch genug Alternativen denke ich, auch standortmäßig haben wir ja noch nicht alles durch. Allerdings ist zB Rügen nochmal ne ecke weiter für die meißten. 

Ganz recht machen können wir es wahrscheinlich eh nicht allen, aber ich hoffe, wir finden einen guten kompromiss. daher bitte ich mal um vorschläge, anmerkungen etc.

Was haltet ihr von den fehmarn kuttern? oder doch wieder auf einen der bisherigen kutter? anderer standort?


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Freut mich schonmal sehr, dass es bisher schon etwas Feedback gibt!
> 
> Um das nochmal klar zu stellen, die Tour ist auf keinen festen Termin bisher angesetzt. Der 22./23. November ist nur der Tag der 24 stunden Tour auf der Seho, für die ich mich interessiert hatte. Hat nix mit der eventuellen Boardie Tour zu tun!
> 
> ...


 
Hm....Fehmarn hört sich gut an, hab jedenfalls nix Negatives bislang gehört #c.
Sollten wir mässig oder nix fangen, Svenni.....du hast sowieso "Schuld"!!! #6 :q:q


----------



## elbetaler (22. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#h...  Haaaaaalooooo Leute! 

 Wie ein mit Wasser benetztes Samenkorn aus einem Pharaonen-Grab tatsächlich zu keimen beginnt, so ist es mit diesem Ansinnen hier! 

 Nachträglich allen Geburtstagskindern alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit. 
 Mein Vorschlag wäre, dort hin zu fahren, wo man drillen kann, bis Svenni endlich mal aufgibt und die Arme noch dünner und ausgeleiert werden! 
 Ich denke da an den Kleinen Belt, z.B. mit der NANA ab Fynshav (begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl) oder die Yacht oder Kutter ab Mommark. Ein Tagestörn wäre das zwar nicht, dafür (Wetter?) aber nachhaltig geil!
 Persönlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gibt es auch auf der MS Seeadler ab Rostock. Der Käptn ist auch hier im AB, ein Seebär mit Fischnase. Insel Poel, die MS Vorwärts bei Herrn Ralf Schmidt. Normalerweise kurze Anfahrt zu Fanggründen, sucht aber immer den Fisch, sehr ehrgeizig und beflissen#6.... Rügen, Kutter ab Schaprode, auch net schlecht.

 Schiebt das nicht zu lange hin, 2-3 Wochen eher sind aussichtsreicher.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Reppi (23. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

bin auch wieder "on"....

Alles Gute nachträglich !!!!!!!

Ich wäre wohl auch dabei#6

Lassen wir "unsere" Sache dann erstmal ruhen, Rolf ??


----------



## Yupii (23. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Bin zwar nicht Rolf, aber bei mir geht nur entweder oder. Beides klappt nicht.#c


----------



## Reppi (23. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Sind wir nicht irgendwie alle Rolf ?
Also gugge wir mal.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht irgendwie alle Rolf ?
> Also gugge wir mal.....


 
alle irgendwie Rolf??? Nö, nur wenn ihr richtig, aber richtig gute Tage habt !!!!!!! :g

äääääh, nö....... dann lieber "unser Ding", oder? So leid es mir für die Kollegen hier tut. #c


----------



## Yupii (23. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> äääääh, nö....... dann lieber "unser Ding", oder?



jau :q


----------



## Reppi (23. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Bluna-Rolf
Joooo; mach et Otze !


----------



## Ines (23. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Jungs,

mich gibt es auch noch. Und zu euren Plänen:
Fehmarn finde ich auch gut.
Ich schlage mal die Antares vor. Fährt ab Orth und hat einen guten Kapitän.


----------



## lausi97 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Rolf,Uwe und das Reppitier............ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooch 
Möööööööööööönsch ,freu mir doch auf euch.Könnt doch nich einfach nicht Mitfahren,das müssen wa aber in der Gruppe Diskutieren|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:,















so einstimmig abgelehnt,ihr Fahrt mit.


----------



## offense80 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Fehmarn klingt gut, von da bin ich noch nie los, und Svenni hat schuld klingt noch viel besser


----------



## lausi97 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Fehmarn klingt gut, von da bin ich noch nie los, und Svenni hat schuld klingt noch viel besser



Hähähä,der Sven isses.................|rolleyes


----------



## Skizzza (23. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Jungs!:g

Wäre schade, wenn einige von euch nur "euer Ding" machen! Ohne euch wärs ja nicht dasselbe

Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass sich noch einige Leute finden.|wavey:
Jörg's vorschläge zum thema mehr fisch finde ich zwar generell richtig, aber sind die fahrten von mommark bzw ähnlich entfernte orte mit wesentlich mehr aufwand und geldmitteln verbunden und kommen für eine kurzfristige kuttertour wohl eher nicht in frage. 

die idee mit der seeadler oder der vorwärts hingegen wecken auch bei mir interesse:l. hinzukommen dann die von ines angesprochenen kutter auf fehmarn, als da wären die antares, kehrheim, silverland, karoline und südwind. Falls ich noch einen vergessen habe, gerne auch erwähnen. 

Auch zum termin hatte sich jörg geäußert und recht, je eher in diesem jahr, desto größer wohl noch die chance auf einen guten fang. allerdings brauchen wir hierfür natürlich erstmal einen termin sowie einen kutter. 

also, bitte schreibt eure meinung:vik:


----------



## elbetaler (24. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

|gr:...Was ist mit euch los? Erst braucht ihr einen schlauen jungen Bengel, um euch die Pantoffel zu holen und schreit umher, dass man doch mal wieder zusammen los möchte/müsste  -  dann steigt Sven unmittelbar in die Orga ein  - und dann ist es wieder nicht gut?
 Dann am besten ganz raushalten und die Blödeleien nachlassen! Wenn ich das so lese, Leute nehmt es mir nicht übel, dann für meinen Teil bin ich raus.

 Und für euer eigenes Ding auch noch alles Gute! Eigene Dinger macht jeder über´s Jahr, logisch. Und das braucht auch keinen was zu interessieren. Den Kontakt über das AB zu anderen, GLEICHGESINNTEN zu suchen, signalisiert eigentlich, etwas Gemeinsames zu suchen und aus der Anonymität heraus zu treten, ist eine tolle Sache. 
 Denn mit anderen seine Leidenschaft zu teilen ist doch besser, als nur allein vor sich hinzukrutschern. Dafür muss man es aber auch wollen und nicht nur umherdüsen!


 Wünsche Euch was und vielleicht klappt´s ja tatsächlich noch dieses Jahr. #6 :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



elbetaler schrieb:


> |gr:...Was ist mit euch los? Erst braucht ihr einen schlauen jungen Bengel, um euch die Pantoffel zu holen und schreit umher, dass man doch mal wieder zusammen los möchte/müsste - dann steigt Sven unmittelbar in die Orga ein - und dann ist es wieder nicht gut?
> Dann am besten ganz raushalten und die Blödeleien nachlassen! Wenn ich das so lese, Leute nehmt es mir nicht übel, dann für meinen Teil bin ich raus.
> 
> Und für euer eigenes Ding auch noch alles Gute! Eigene Dinger macht jeder über´s Jahr, logisch. Und das braucht auch keinen was zu interessieren. Den Kontakt über das AB zu anderen, GLEICHGESINNTEN zu suchen, signalisiert eigentlich, etwas Gemeinsames zu suchen und aus der Anonymität heraus zu treten, ist eine tolle Sache.
> ...


 
Moin Jörg, 
komm mal ganz geschmeidig wieder runter#d......... als Svenni die Orga übernommen hat, hat keiner hat gesagt es wäre nicht gut. *ICH* habe aus *JUX* geschrieben, dass "Svenni sowieso Schuld hat". Solltest du die Ironie hier nicht für dich herausfinden, sorry. Am besten nochmal ganz in Ruhe und genau durchlesen..... interessieren wird "unser Ding" unsere Situation in sofern, als das sich die Termine überschneiden könnten und wir da eben Prioritäten setzen.
Und wenn du wegen dieser "Blödeleien" raus bist..... dann ist das eben so #c 
Sollte der Termin einem aus "der *Truppe mit dem eigenen Ding*" doch passen, oder evtl. mir, überlegen wir es uns bestimmt noch.|rolleyes

Was deine Aussage bezuegl. AB u.s.w. angeht....... wir hatten einen Truppe zusammen, welche wir durch einige Umstände und verschiedener Meinungen und Einstellungen nicht zusammenhalten konnten. Ist leider so...... wir wollten und haben schön und lustig miteinder geangelt und Spass gehabt. Nur ist es schwer einen gemeinsamen Termin für sowas zu finden. 
Auch ich habe bei einigen Kuttern und vor allem Besatzungsmitgliedern und Kapitänen meine voreingestellte Meinung, die sich aufgrund des Verhaltens der Kollegen oder auch dem "Auftritt" eines Kapitäns gebildet hat. Wie du ja weisst. Von daher "müssen" *für mich* z.B. einige Voraussetzungen gegeben sein, um mitzufahren. Aber das ist meine Sache........aber so hat halt jeder seine Kriterien etc., was die Wichtigkeit solch einer Veranstaltung für ihn ausmacht.
Hier gab es auch einige Kollegen, die z.B. gesagt haben : " Kutter??? Für mich nur noch Kleinboot"...... |rolleyes (wer war das wohl?)|rolleyes

Ich finde es gut, wenn Svenni sich der Sache annimmt und die Orga übenimmt, wenn hier einer was anderes rein interpretiert........ na dann #c 
(Und ehrlich gesagt, ich hab gar keine Zeit und Bock mich wegen solch einem Sch.... hier rumzuärgern!! Sorry .......)


----------



## lausi97 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> komm mal ganz geschmeidig wieder runter#d......... als Svenni die Orga übernommen hat, hat keiner hat gesagt es wäre nicht gut. *ICH* habe aus *JUX* geschrieben, dass "Svenni sowieso Schuld hat". Solltest du die Ironie hier nicht für dich herausfinden, sorry. Am besten nochmal ganz in Ruhe und genau durchlesen..... interessieren wird "unser Ding" unsere Situation in sofern, als das sich die Termine überschneiden könnten und wir da eben Prioritäten setzen.
> Und wenn du wegen dieser "Blödeleien" raus bist..... dann ist das eben so #c
> Sollte der Termin einem aus "der *Truppe mit dem eigenen Ding*" doch passen, oder evtl. mir, überlegen wir es uns bestimmt noch.|rolleyes
> ...




Moin Rolf, 
so ähnlich dachte und denke ich auch.Wenn ihr euer ding macht plant ihr schon länger,gell.

Sven, wenn's terminlich passt bin ich natürlich dabei.Fehmarn ist ne gute Option,DK kurz hinter der Grenze auch, alles andere wäre mir zu weit.Zeitlich bin ich leider auf die letzte Nov und erste Dez. WOCHE gebunden.


----------



## lausi97 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

@elbetaler

Ließ mal zwischen den Zeilen,der Ton könnte auch rauer werden,aber das soll ja nich,und aus der anonymität heraus schreibt hier keiner in dem Tröt,wir kennen uns.............!


----------



## Reppi (24. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

wow,wow,wow..........was hat unser Elbetaler den gefrühstückt ??
Ich weis gerade nicht was mich mehr stört, der "bollerige Ton" , oder die komische versteckte Kritik dahinter........
Also..........es sind hier doch immer wieder die 3-4 gleichen Patienten, die diesen Tröt wieder nach oben geholt haben; ohne großen Erfolg.......
Wenn gerade dann, wenn wir zu viert ( was schon mehr als schwer ist, einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden..), versuchen was auf die Beine zu stellen; unser Svenni um die Ecke kommt und ne Ansage macht, ist es doch für alle gut !! Ob es dann (diesmal) terminlich passt, werden wir ja sehen ! Und wenn Elbe dann nicht mit will; shit happens !!
Gibt da ja trotzdem 2-3 Leute, auf die ich mich freuen würde..


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> wow,wow,wow..........was hat unser Elbetaler den gefrühstückt ??
> Ich weis gerade nicht was mich mehr stört, der "bollerige Ton" , oder die komische versteckte Kritik dahinter........
> Also..........es sind hier doch immer wieder die 3-4 gleichen Patienten, die diesen Tröt wieder nach oben geholt haben; ohne großen Erfolg.......
> Wenn gerade dann, wenn wir zu viert ( was schon mehr als schwer ist, einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden..), versuchen was auf die Beine zu stellen; unser Svenni um die Ecke kommt und ne Ansage macht, ist es doch für alle gut !! Ob es dann (diesmal) terminlich passt, werden wir ja sehen ! Und wenn Elbe dann nicht mit will; shit happens !!
> Gibt da ja trotzdem 2-3 Leute, auf die ich mich freuen würde..


 

jo........ so und nich anners #c


----------



## offense80 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Und trotzdem haben wir uns alle lieb :l:l

 Ausser Svenn, der hat schuld, denn er fängt mir immer die Fische weg


----------



## KlickerHH (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Jungs,

gibt es schon Neuigkeiten wegen des Termins????
Ich schliesse mich Sven an und fange mit ihm zusammen die Fische weg......


----------



## offense80 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Dann ist für dich leider kein Platz mehr frei :q


----------



## KlickerHH (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

#a |muahah:


----------



## Skizzza (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So Jungs, melde mich dann auch mal wieder.
Der Umzug und Studienanfang waren doch umfangreicher und anstrengender als gedacht. 

In Anbetracht dessen, dass sich bisher nur eine kleine Anzahl an Leuten gemeldet hat (auch wenn bestimmt noch Einige auftauchen würden, wenn Termin und Schiff feststehen würden), schlage ich vor, die Tour auf das Frühjahr 2015 zu verlegen.

Damit würde uns genug Zeit zur Wahl des Kutters sowie des Termins zur Verfügung stehen, was wiederum für mehr Zulauf sorgen würde.


----------



## offense80 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Klingt gut Sven, 
bin gespannt, ob es anklang findet...auch bei unserer "alte Truppe"


----------



## lausi97 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Auch jut.........


----------



## KlickerHH (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Versuche dann auch, in 2015 dabei zu sein. Trotzdem brauche ich Seewasser. 6 Monate Südfrankreich, da muss man mal wieder los......also suchen und buchen.
@Skizzza viel Erfolg, die ersten 4 Semester wird eh nur gefeiert......


----------



## Skizzza (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Gut Jungs, können dann ja schon bald auch anfangen mit der Planung.

@Thorsten
Falls du trotzdem umbedingt loswillst im November, ich bin dann wohl vom 22.-23. bei der 24-h Stunden Tour auf der Seho dabei. Vll wär das auch für dich was

@klicker
die semester hab ich schon hinter mir  war nur auf see 6 monate und nun gehts weiter. Falls du lust hast, bin auch vom 17-19.10 auf der Blauort zu finden.


----------



## KlickerHH (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Komme leider erst am 24.10. zurück......


----------



## Yupii (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Falls du lust hast, bin auch vom 17-19.10 auf der Blauort zu finden.



Na Sven, nix gefangen? Oder hast du dich wieder vor deiner Haustür verirrt und bist gar nicht nach Laboe gekommen ?


----------



## Skizzza (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Doch doch, war suuuuuuuper 

Waren 3 anstrengende Tage, aber Spaß ohne Ende gehabt und sogar einiges an Fisch. Im schnitt 6 gute für die Kiste und ca 20-30 kleine wieder schwimmen lassen. War aber schwieriges angeln teilweise. freitag fing man mit den "möhrchen", einfach nur auf dem grund liegen lassen. die dinger wurden inhaliert bis sie am andren ende rauskamen fast. samstag ging dann alles irgendwie ein bisschen und sonntag fast nur pilker in schwarz. 

Highlight war ein etwa 20 minütiger regenguss mit donner am sonntag (so stark noch nicht erlebt beim kuttern), der dazu führte, dass nur noch 5 verrückte weiter geangelt hatte. und da knallte es dann in den ruten^^

insgesamt war ich wieder mehr als zufrieden. egbert ist und bleibt für mich der beste kapitän den wir haben. ständig am suchen und er macht meter ohne ende. es mag etwas teurer sein, aber dafür bekommt man auch was. wir waren nie vor 17.30 im hafen. als essen gab es selbstgemachte rouladen mit kartoffeln und gemüse am freitag. samstag dann bratwurst mit kartoffelpürree und gemüse. und das absolute highlight am sonntag die fischfrikadellen von birte, aus dem selbstgefangenen filet der letzten touren und ein hochgenuss für den gaumen. 

ich kann leider doch nicht zur 24h tour, aber werde mir sicher nochmal einen tag auf der blauort gönnen.


----------



## Yupii (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> freitag fing man mit den "möhrchen", einfach nur auf dem grund liegen lassen. die dinger wurden inhaliert bis sie am andren ende rauskamen fast.


Sind das die orangenen Gummis?


> Highlight war ein etwa 20 minütiger regenguss mit donner am sonntag (so stark noch nicht erlebt beim kuttern), der dazu führte, dass nur noch 5 verrückte weiter geangelt hatte. und da knallte es dann in den ruten^^



Du warst sicherlich einer der fünf#d


----------



## Skizzza (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Genau, von Lieblingsköder. Hatte ich frisch gekauft und wollte sie testen. Test seeeeehr erfolgreich bestanden. Sind allerdings recht anfällig, nach 4 stunden lagen schon 5 stück ohne schwanz im müll. hatte am ende des tages nur noch einen übrig. Werd ich aber direkt nachordern.:vik:

Wie kommst du denn auf sowas?! aber ja, gibt kein schlechtes wetter und so  und wie gesagt, 2 stunden ging nix und dann direkt die bisse. mein kollege hatte 3 stück in der zeit.
er musste noch kurz rein um sein handy abzulegen (seine "wasserfeste jacke" hatte ein loch |supergri) und wurde gefragt, ob er denn verrückt sei. nach der antwort, er sei einfach nur kein weichei, ist er schnell wieder raus|muahah:


----------



## lausi97 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Iss hier noch wer?


----------



## offense80 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Aber sowas von hier bin ich :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## lausi97 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Aber sowas von hier bin ich :vik::vik::vik:



|rolleyes


----------



## Skizzza (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Bin auch noch am Leben. Allerdings momentan viel Uni-Stress, es geht auf die Zielgerade zu. Wäre bei einer Tour dabei, aber kann diesmal nicht die Planung übernehmen. Aber wir könnten uns ja auch in kleinem Kreis sonst mal kurzschließen


----------



## lausi97 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Bin auch noch am Leben. Allerdings momentan viel Uni-Stress, es geht auf die Zielgerade zu. Wäre bei einer Tour dabei, aber kann diesmal nicht die Planung übernehmen. Aber wir könnten uns ja auch in kleinem Kreis sonst mal kurzschließen



#6
Was die Planung angeht,isch kann sowat nisch,bin och zuweit wech vonne geschehen,im Äpril könnt ich am 12. und 19.


----------



## Reppi (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Du bist sowas von weit wech.......vom Leben :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Du bist sowas von weit wech.......vom Leben :q:q:q




Jottsei dank,noch unter den Lebenden,wieder..................!


----------



## offense80 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Jetzt weiß ich echt, was ich die ganze Zeit vermisst habe lol..... diese ganzen tiefgreifenden Gespräche mit euch


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Männers....... schön, dass ihr wieder "am Ball" seid . Lausi, auch das es dir nach der OP wieder besser geht ist super #6.
Hatte selbst in der letzten Zeit wenig Möglichkeiten hier, treibe mich meistens in meiner Werkstatt rum. |rolleyes (Träume fast schon von den "fängigen Dingern" )


----------



## offense80 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Einige nennen es Werkstatt, andere einfach nur das "Paradies" :k:k:k:k


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Heaven is in Rolfis Garage #6

Micha, tiefgründige Gespräche #c , grün, blau, rot, hurz :q


Rolf: danke.


----------



## Yupii (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Rolf, du hättest vor dem Fotografieren ruhig mal aufräumen können.:q
Sind das nun alle Pilker, die ich von dir geschenkt bekomme oder fehlen da noch welche??


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, du hättest vor dem Fotografieren ruhig mal aufräumen können.:q
> Sind das nun alle Pilker, die ich von dir geschenkt bekomme oder fehlen da noch welche??


 
Böser böser Mann !!!


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, du hättest vor dem Fotografieren ruhig mal aufräumen können.:q
> Sind das nun alle Pilker, die ich von dir geschenkt bekomme oder fehlen da noch welche??



Hälfte, hälfte? :q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hälfte, hälfte? :q:q:q



So viele?:c


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> So viele?:c



Jo, hab schon platz gemacht, in meinem Angelarpartement :q


Rolf, MCFisch?


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jo, hab schon platz gemacht, in meinem Angelarpartement :q
> 
> 
> Rolf, MCFisch?


 

.......hm, hört sich gut an. Reppi, Yupii was meint ihr?? Termin?


----------



## Yupii (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .......hm, hört sich gut an. Reppi, Yupii was meint ihr?? Termin?


ja, natürlich#6


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .......hm, hört sich gut an. Reppi, Yupii was meint ihr?? Termin?



Könnte am 12 oder 19.4


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Vollcharter, oder?Wieviele Stunden habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## Yupii (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Kann es sein, dass du sehr, sehr gitterig bist:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du sehr, sehr gitterig bist:q:q



Und wie............war schon seit 8 Monaten nicht mehr angeln.


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hier muss nur einer ( ich) den Fehler machen und piep sagen; und schon kommen alle Zombies aus ihren Löchern gekrochen...|bigeyes:q:q

Rolf klär eure FG ab und gut #6


----------



## Yupii (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Hier muss nur einer ( ich) den Fehler machen und piep sagen; und schon kommen alle Zombies aus ihren Löchern gekrochen...|bigeyes:q:q
> 
> Rolf klär eure FG ab und gut #6


Ich hoffe für dich, dass FG=Fahrbemeinschaft bedeutet, du olles Ferkel


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich fahr zum Rolf,lad die beiden Spezis ein und denn geht es weiter zum Fischen..................

Termin klär ich heut mal ab,wann das Böötchen frei ist.


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Hier muss nur einer ( ich) den Fehler machen und piep sagen; und schon kommen alle Zombies aus ihren Löchern gekrochen...|bigeyes:q:q
> 
> Rolf klär eure FG ab und gut #6




schmatz:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## offense80 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Könnte mich einer von euch Helden mal aufklären? Boot? Vollcharter? Von mir aus schickt mir ne PM


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Könnte mich einer von euch Helden mal aufklären? Boot? Vollcharter? Von mir aus schickt mir ne PM


 

Hi Micha, das bezog sich auf einen anderen Ausflug......... #h
.....für ne Kuttertour sollten wir mal anfragen, wer alles dabei sein will. Ansonsten planen wir das im "kleinen Rahmen" (5,6 oder 7 Mann? |supergri#c)
Ich werfe hier mal den Anfang Mai in den Raum......  #c? Lasst mal hören.........
Bin im Moment etwas "beschäftigt". (sorry!)...... evtl. kann mal jemand Vorschläge bezuegl. Kutter machen und einen Anmeldetermin festmachen. dann hätten wir schonmal einen Anfang...... 
Da sag ich mal Blauort oder Monika....... :m


----------



## offense80 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Blauort -  top wegen vorher festgelegter Plätze. 
 Monika -  tolles Schiff, letzte Fahrt war klasse.

 Wie wäre es mit der Balltic 3 zum selbst Chartern? - Vorteil, man wäre unabhängiger und könnte selbst die Route bestimmen, sowie jede Drift. 

 Mai - die Zeit ist ok aber dann könnte man sich überlegen da vielleicht ne Schollentour drauss zu machen bei Interesse.

 Ich würde so wie es momentan noch 2 Kollegen mitbringen, die wären auch interessiert. ( wenn das für euch ok ist, sonst bleiben wir unter uns )


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Blauort - top wegen vorher festgelegter Plätze.
> Monika - tolles Schiff, letzte Fahrt war klasse.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit der Balltic 3 zum selbst Chartern? - Vorteil, man wäre unabhängiger und könnte selbst die Route bestimmen, sowie jede Drift.
> ...


 

also ich bin da für alles offen, was Kutter oder Boot angeht. #c (obwohl ich mehr der "Pilk-Man" bin )
Neue Gesichter sind natürlich sehr gern gesehen #6


----------



## Yupii (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Neue Gesichter sind natürlich sehr gern gesehen #6



Ja, habe mich gerade liften lassen


----------



## offense80 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Du meinst, du bist mit einem Fahrstuhl gefahren ? In welches Stockwerk denn? Damenunterwäsche für Fortgeschrittene? :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ja, habe mich gerade liften lassen



Jupp, hab ich gesehen, Luis Trenker hat ne neue Lederbüx :q
Oder bist wieder ohne Bremsen am Rollator unterwegs gewesen. ........


----------



## Yupii (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

nee, habe mir Botox in den Allerwertesten ballern lassen. So ist das Arxxxgesicht wieder faltenfrei


----------



## Yupii (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Du meinst, du bist mit einem Fahrstuhl gefahren ? In welches Stockwerk denn? Damenunterwäsche für Fortgeschrittene? :q:q



Deine Neigungen lebe ich nicht aus.#d|uhoh::q:q


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Deine Neigungen lebe ich nicht aus.#d|uhoh::q:q



|rolleyes|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

......hab hier nichts anderes erwartet . Muss nur einer nen Startschuss geben, schon seid ihr nicht mehr zu bremsen|uhoh:


----------



## Reppi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



> Ich hoffe für dich, dass FG=Fahrbemeinschaft bedeutet, du olles Ferkel



Die Shades of Grey Autobesatzung...|bigeyes|bigeyes|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Die Shades of Grey Autobesatzung...|bigeyes|bigeyes|supergri



Kabelbinder und Panzertape hab ich immer im Auto:l


----------



## Yupii (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Kabelbinder und Panzertape hab ich immer im Auto:l


Boah, ich geh zu Fuss:q


----------



## lausi97 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Boah, ich geh zu Fuss:q



Nixda, du kommst inne Mitte...........:q


----------



## Yupii (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nixda, du kommst inne Mitte...........:q


Ich sollte wohl vorher schön Knobi zu mir nehmen..:q:q


----------



## offense80 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Langsam wird es hier zur Boardie-Pornotour.....

 herrlich |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich sollte wohl vorher schön Knobi zu mir nehmen..:q:q



Nützt nix........:q


----------



## lausi97 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Langsam wird es hier zur Boardie-Pornotour.....
> 
> herrlich |supergri|supergri|supergri



Finger in ..Mexiko


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Finger in ..Mexiko


 
 Sieht aus, 
als wenn ich wieder als "Betreuer" gefordert werde ...... |splat2:


----------



## lausi97 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Sieht aus,
> als wenn ich wieder als "Betreuer" gefordert werde ...... |splat2:



Alles gut,solange Uwe still hält. ........


----------



## Reppi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Welcher |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## lausi97 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Reppi schrieb:


> Welcher |bigeyes|bigeyes



Egal......


----------



## Yupii (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich glaube, der Sauerländer will mal wieder versuchen über das Wasser zu laufen:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Sauerländer will mal wieder versuchen über das Wasser zu laufen:q:q



Der kann datt........


----------



## JapanRot (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Jungs !
Ich hab das jetzt nur mal grob überflogen...
Aber ich wäre auch dabei :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



JapanRot schrieb:


> Moin Jungs !
> Ich hab das jetzt nur mal grob überflogen...
> Aber ich wäre auch dabei :vik:


 
super..... müssen wir nur noch einen Kutter und einen Termin finden #6


----------



## Yupii (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wollte nicht djoerni sowas übernehmen, weil sich sein Sieger-Kumpel der letzten Tour darum gedrückt hatte#c


----------



## Brutzlaff (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Falls es die Blauort wird, wäre ich auch gerne wieder dabei!!#6


----------



## offense80 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich auch, und soweit ich weiß, möchte Norbi, der "Hausmeister der Elbe" auch gern mitkommen um mal wieder eine Prise Wind um die Nase zu bekommen.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich auch, und soweit ich weiß, möchte Norbi, der "Hausmeister der Elbe" auch gern mitkommen um mal wieder eine Prise Wind um die Nase zu bekommen.....


 

Moin Micha,
könntest du dich bitte mal um die "Orga" kümmern? (Soll jetzt kein "Überfall" sein...... )
Ich sage mal 2. Aprilhälfte?!....... evtl. Blauort? Kannst du das mal bitte bei Egbert anrufen und absprechen wegen Platz etc.? Setzen einen "Anmeldetermin"...... bis Mitte März?! 
(Wäre cool mein Lieber, machen wir wieder gut )

Los Leute, 
wer will mit den "speziellen Spezialisten" mal auf Tour?:g q)
Ich sag jetzt einfach mal WE *11./12.04* , *18./19.04* oder *25. /26.04.* ........
oder macht weitere Vorschläge....... #c

Svenni (Skizzza), hast du nen "kürzeren Draht" zu Egbert?


----------



## lausi97 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

*11./12.04* , *18./19.04 wäre ich dabei
*


----------



## offense80 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Ich könnte bei Eggi anrufen, aber wenn Sven da bessere Beziehungen hat ( nennt er Eggi nicht auch immer seinen Sonnenschein :q ) dann kann Sven das auch machen, mir ist es egal.

 P.S. das mit dem "kürzeren Draht" macht dich fast schon zum Boardferkel lieber Rolf.....denn ich möchte mal wissen woher.....ach nein, möchte ich doch nicht brrrrr


----------



## Norbi (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich auch, und soweit ich weiß, möchte Norbi, der "Hausmeister der Elbe" auch gern mitkommen um mal wieder eine Prise Wind um die Nase zu bekommen.....



Richtig Michael,mein Zinken hat es sehr nötig etwas Seeluft zu ziehen.Termin ist,wenn alles rund läuft kein Problem,würde mich freuen mal wieder unter vernünftige Angler zu kommen.:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich könnte bei Eggi anrufen, aber wenn Sven da bessere Beziehungen hat ( nennt er Eggi nicht auch immer seinen Sonnenschein :q ) dann kann Sven das auch machen, mir ist es egal.
> 
> P.S. das mit dem "kürzeren Draht" macht dich fast schon zum Boardferkel lieber Rolf.....denn ich möchte mal wissen woher.....ach nein, möchte ich doch nicht brrrrr


 
..............#6.......


(Pfui!) :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Norbi schrieb:


> Richtig Michael,mein Zinken hat es sehr nötig etwas Seeluft zu ziehen.Termin ist,wenn alles rund läuft kein Problem,würde mich freuen mal wieder unter vernünftige Angler zu kommen.:m


 

...super Norbi, freue mich !!!!  
(Aber "vernünftige Angler"......??!! Ok, könnte was werden,  fahren ja auch noch andere mit ........ )


----------



## Yupii (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Norbi schrieb:


> Richtig Michael,mein Zinken hat es sehr nötig etwas Seeluft zu ziehen.Termin ist,wenn alles rund läuft kein Problem,*würde mich freuen mal wieder unter vernünftige Angler zu kommen.:m*



Da biste dann aber falsch. Wir sind alles Verrückte. 
Übrigens...., bei den Terminvorschlägen wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Norbi (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Na dann passt das doch,da brauch ich mich nicht so verstellen:m


----------



## Skizzza (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Schön mal wieder was von euch zu lesen Jungs 
Ich habe leider generell zu wenig Zeit, um mich um die komplette Organisation zu kümmern. Zu euren Terminwünschen kann ich schonmal sagen, dass am 12.04 auf der Blauort ein Kombi-Angeln vom Kutterboard stattfindet (wo ich dran teilnehme). 

Sonntag bin ich wieder bei Eggi, ich kann eure Termine mal nachfragen und euch dann schreiben, wie es zu den jeweiligen Daten aussieht. Um den Rest müsste sich bitte jemand anders kümmern.


----------



## lausi97 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Norbi schrieb:


> ,würde mich freuen mal wieder unter vernünftige Angler zu kommen.:m



Öha. ..............dann wart mal ab bisu mir kennscht|clown:|clown:


----------



## Norbi (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Öha. ..............dann wart mal ab bisu mir kennscht|clown:|clown:



Passt schon Lausi#6:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Öha. ..............dann wart mal ab bisu mir kennscht|clown:|clown:


 


Norbi schrieb:


> Passt schon Lausi#6:m


 
Norbi, 
haben wir bislang immer gut hinbekommen , muss nur ab und zu einer das Hölzchen über Deck werfen, dann ist "das Lausi" beschäftigt #6


----------



## Norbi (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Norbi,
> haben wir bislang immer gut hinbekommen , muss nur ab und zu einer das Hölzchen über Deck werfen, dann ist "das Lausi" beschäftigt #6



Rolf....für solche harten Fälle hab ich immer Leckerlies in der Tasche|wavey:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moinsen Männers,
 Also bei ner Blauorttour mitte April könnte ich mir gut vorstellen auch mit von der Partie zu sein!! )


----------



## lausi97 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Norbi,
> haben wir bislang immer gut hinbekommen , muss nur ab und zu einer das Hölzchen über Deck werfen, dann ist "das Lausi" beschäftigt #6



Wuffwuff, hechelhechel, wedelwedel. ..............


----------



## offense80 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wenn Eggi das hier mitliest, wird er garantiert bei uns nicht ans Telefon gehen und wenn ja, wird er sagen das er ausgebucht ist :q....obwohl er uns Chaoten ja schon kennt. Wenn es so wie die letzten Male wird, und jetzt noch die "neuen" dazukommen, wird es bestimmt wieder ne GEILE TOUR....ick freu mir n`Kullerkeks


----------



## lausi97 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn Eggi das hier mitliest, wird er garantiert bei uns nicht ans Telefon gehen und wenn ja, wird er sagen das er ausgebucht ist :q....obwohl er uns Chaoten ja schon kennt. Wenn es so wie die letzten Male wird, und jetzt noch die "neuen" dazukommen, wird es bestimmt wieder ne GEILE TOUR....ick freu mir n`Kullerkeks



Und wann soll es sein?


----------



## offense80 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, wollte Sven das doch abklären. Er ist doch mit dem Kutterboard auf der Blauort.


----------



## lausi97 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



offense80 schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe, wollte Sven das doch abklären. Er ist doch mit dem Kutterboard auf der Blauort.



Oh man, wer lesen kann...............
Diese lange zeit ohne angeln macht globe ich blind......


----------



## offense80 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Moin Sven, hast du schon was in Erfahrung bringen können wegen der Termine?


----------



## Skizzza (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Hey Jungs!
Entschuldigt bitte, irgendwie ging das völlig unter. Aber wenn ihr wollt, rufe ich die Tage mal bei ihm an. Was denkt ihr denn, was eine realistische Einschätzung des zu erwartenden "Personals" wäre? 15?

Die Tour an sich war übrigens super. Leider nur den zweiten Platz belegt mit 16 Fischen. Beim nächsten mal


----------



## offense80 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

also bei den genannten Daten bin ich 

DABEI :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

ok....... ich auch  (ein Samstag würden die Meisten schon bevorzugen )

Svenni.........."nur" den zweiten Platz??? Du lässt nach mein Lieber!! (Gut gemacht !!!! #6)


----------



## Yupii (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Am ersten Wochenende nach Ostern wäre ich allein, an den anderen mit insgesamt zwei Personen dabei.#6


----------



## Yupii (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Hey Jungs!
> Entschuldigt bitte, irgendwie ging das völlig unter. Aber wenn ihr wollt, rufe ich die Tage mal bei ihm an. Was denkt ihr denn, was eine realistische Einschätzung des zu erwartenden "Personals" wäre? 15?
> 
> Die Tour an sich war übrigens super. Leider nur den zweiten Platz belegt mit 16 Fischen. Beim nächsten mal



War ja klar, dass du Jungspund nur die Mädchen im Kopp hast
Komm in die Strümpfe, sonst versohle ich dir deinen Allerwertesten beim nächsten Treffen
Trotzdem Petri zu deinen Fängen#6


----------



## offense80 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wollen wir das dann hier rüber laufen lassen oder einen neuen Thread ( Boardie-Kuttertour 2015 ) aufmachen wegen der Übersicht?


----------



## Yupii (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

besser neu, sonst wird es sicherlich zu unübersichtlich


----------



## nilsbarmstedt (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

hallo leute.ich möchte mich gerne bei euch einklinken, ich bin nils. bin was das angelsn angeht norwegen erfahren,war ein paarmal auf der ostsee....
ich freue mich wenn ich mit meinem kumpel offense80 auf eure touren mitkommen darf.
mir feht die angelei schon etwas auf dem meer,gerne möchte ich auch wieder regelmässig nach norwegen...den norwegen ist laaaaaang und weilig...so das erstmal zu mir.
gruß nils


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



nilsbarmstedt schrieb:


> hallo leute.ich möchte mich gerne bei euch einklinken, ich bin nils. bin was das angelsn angeht norwegen erfahren,war ein paarmal auf der ostsee....
> ich freue mich wenn ich mit meinem kumpel offense80 auf eure touren mitkommen darf.
> mir feht die angelei schon etwas auf dem meer,gerne möchte ich auch wieder regelmässig nach norwegen...den norwegen ist laaaaaang und weilig...so das erstmal zu mir.
> gruß nils


 
Moin Nils,

schön, dass du dabei bist #6


----------



## Macker (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Wenn ich zu dem Termin auf dem Campingplatz bin komme ich auch an Bord vorbei.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## lausi97 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



nilsbarmstedt schrieb:


> hallo leute.ich möchte mich gerne bei euch einklinken, ich bin nils. bin was das angelsn angeht norwegen erfahren,war ein paarmal auf der ostsee....
> ich freue mich wenn ich mit meinem kumpel offense80 auf eure touren mitkommen darf.
> mir feht die angelei schon etwas auf dem meer,gerne möchte ich auch wieder regelmässig nach norwegen...den norwegen ist laaaaaang und weilig...so das erstmal zu mir.
> gruß nils



Moin Nils,haste das jut überleecht..........................?

Wuff hechel, stöckchen schmeiß:q


----------



## lausi97 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*



Macker schrieb:


> Wenn ich zu dem Termin auf dem Campingplatz bin komme ich auch an Bord vorbei.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Gehst du dann wieder?:q:q:q:q:q:q
Oder kommscht dann och mit zum angeln?


----------



## offense80 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour Nr. 2*

Es ist soweit, der neue Thread zu unserer Tour ist on 


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4302687#post4302687


----------

